#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-28
<nigelb> morning dholbach :0
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<nigelb> dholbach: ubuntu global jam bootcamp today \o/
<dholbach> yeeeeeeeeehaw
<kim0> Morning everyone
<kim0> dholbach: nigelb  o/
<dpm> morning all
<kim0> dpm: morning man :)
<dpm> hey kim0
<nigelb> hey kim0, dpm :)
<duanedesign> morning friends
<dpm> heya nigelb, heya duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> that is a pretty good yeehaw dholbach, me thinks you would fit in pretty good here in OKlahoma :)
<dholbach> duanedesign, I'm not sure about that :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: hehe
<duanedesign> ;)
<nigelb> ok, mailed all instructors for the bootcamp \o/
<nigelb> duanedesign: do you know of more app developers who might be interested in talking at ubuntu app developer week lightning talks?
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> nigelb: gaurav took my Randy project and ran with it. Not a big app but he did practically the whole thing himself.
<nigelb> duanedesign: tazz?
<nigelb> or someone else :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: i think someone else, He would kill me, i keep forgetting his last name :P
<nigelb> duanedesign: lawl
<duanedesign> gaurav_pawaskar
<nigelb> ok, don't know him
<dpm> dholbach, wow, impressive results from the green party in Baden-Württemberg and Rheinland Pfalz last night
<dholbach> dpm, yeah - let's hope they change things for good :)
<dpm> :)
<duanedesign> ummm, where would I find an IRC op for #ubuntu?
<popey> duanedesign: in #ubuntu-ops
<duanedesign> cool
<MeanEYE> Hello!
<kim0> MeanEYE: hey o/
<MeanEYE> haha <3 love the emoticon :P
<MeanEYE> hi theres
<MeanEYE> sup
<kim0> :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: did you see AW yesterday? was it as agood as we were lead to believe?
<czajkowski> akgraner: not an easy one to watch :(
<jono> kim0, all set?
<kim0> jono: yeah
<MeanEYE> oh, something happening in #classroom?
<MeanEYE> jono: btw, I got in contact with lernid project owner. I'll be starting soon with fixing that stuff.
<jono> kim0, I can hear you
<kim0> I cna't
<jono> you should be able to hear me, my mic is working
<jono> check your pulse settings
<jcastro> MeanEYE: heck yeah, just take it and rock it
<MeanEYE> :)
<MeanEYE> lot's of butchering though, but I'll live
<MeanEYE> had worse projects in my life. any special requests on that part?
<dpm> jcastro, what's the name of the unity replacement for the gnome notification area? I've seen unity menu mentioned somewhere, is that it?
<MeanEYE> global menu perhaps?
<MeanEYE> sorry for intruding :)
<jcastro> dpm: there's really no replacement
<jcastro> it's just the indicators
<jcastro> unless you were looking for the word "indicators", heh
<dpm> :)
<dpm> jcastro, so there's no "indicator area", "unity menu" or such thing, just "that corner where indicators happily live"?
<jcastro> yeah it's just "Indicators" as far as I know. I guess you could call it indicator area.
<dpm> ok, just wondering if there was an official name
<jcastro> not afaik
<jcastro> dpm: JohnLea or tedg might know if there is, but I've never heard to it officially named as anything but the indicators
<jcastro> dpm: if they tell you otherwise let me know!
<dpm> ok :)
<MeanEYE> did anyone thought about idea of creating IRC client that wouldn't look like one and directly making it available on Ubuntu web site as a way to get tech support?
<jcastro> right now we embed the freenode web client
<MeanEYE> oh, nice. did you see GTK 3.2 preview with ability to serve applications through http?
<jcastro> yeah
<MeanEYE> <3 can't wait for that to happen
<MeanEYE> anyway if you feel like making a separate IRC client used only for tech support do let me know, I might get some more free time for that as well :)
<jcastro> popey: that bug is a dupe
<jcastro> someone brought up the pornview thing in a dash bug before
<popey> heh
<jcastro> I hate everything about that feature though
<jcastro> the recommending apps
<dholbach> we recommend pornview?
<dholbach> nice, can't wait for the CC to be subscribed to the bug :)
<jussi> dholbach: come again?
<czajkowski> dholbach: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/708045
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 708045 in software-center "[software-center] `unattended` == PornView" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pici> !info pornview
<Pici> :|
<Pici> Well, its there, just hiding.
<jono> dholbach, sorry on a call
<jono> wont be long
<dholbach> jono, afaik our call starts in 15m?
<jono> dholbach, yeah, I mean I might be late
<dholbach> gotcha
<jussi> I can see that bug going really bad places after the way its started. sadly.
<jcastro> <--- lunch
<vish> pornview "issue" came up nearly than 6 months ago too, when descriptions was being discussed. and MOTU said there is nothing that can be done and that they wont block such packages based on names
<vish> there is also Bug 739469
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 739469 in unity-place-applications "Dash search unavoidably returns offensive results" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739469
<jono> dholbach, all set
<dholbach> jono, me too
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach :)
<dholbach> bye nigelb
<komputes> Does anyone know who I would contact to remove the "The deadline for sponsorship closes on 8th September 2010." footer on http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<nigelb> jcastro: ^^
<jcastro> where does it say that?
<jcastro> Sponsorship Requests close on 29 March 2011.
<pleia2> it's an html comment which firefox is showing on the site
<jcastro> I don't see that in FF either
<pleia2> shows up in the FF on lucid
<doctormo> pleia2: I can confirm Firefox on Maverick shows it too
<nigelb> See? You all haven't upgraded :p
<nigelb> I don't see it in FF4
<pleia2> nigelb: this is my work computer :)
<dpm> jcastro, jono, ok ubuntu development api documentation is now available on the links at http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ - I'll send an e-mail with the summary tomorrow
<doctormo> nigelb: After I made a blog post ranting about mozilla? Did you think I would upgrade ;-)
<dpm> (and there goes another WI done ;)
<nigelb> doctormo: PPA :D
<jcastro> dpm: nice, that unblocks me for Places docs, thanks!
<jono> dpm, nice!
<jono> jcastro, btw, there is no Places doc links on the wiki.ubuntu.com Ayatana or Unity docs
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses
<jcastro> ?
<jcastro> oh, there's no link on /Unity
 * jcastro fixes
<nigelb> jono: if you have a min, can you tweet about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJamBootcamp ?
<nigelb> jono: its happening right now :)
<jono> nigelb, done, and Facebooked!
<nigelb> jono: thanks :)
<JanC> the fact that that comment is shown is a (very common) browser bug
<nigelb> actually, I'm not sure its commented properly
<nigelb> it looks to me like that the comment for that line isn't closed
<JanC> although, thinking about it, it's probably not valid HTML either  ;)
<nigelb> Yeah, I'm guessing its a difference of quirks mode
<jcastro> fixed it
<JanC> well, I'm not sure about XHTML, but I *think* it's actually a valid HTML (= SGML) comment, so then it would be a browser bug...
<nigelb> JanC: validity of html is based on the doctype on the first line
<JanC> nigelb: I think it was actually valid, but the SGML rules for parsing comments are somewhat complicated, and many browsers get it wrong
<nigelb> but this page is transitional xhtml, so xhtml 1.0 and html 4.01 rules apple
<JanC> it was both a valid SGML and a valid XML comment, so the difference doesn't matter
<jcastro> jono: all set, just ring whenevs
<jono> jcastro, just wrapping a blog entry
<jono> will be a few mins
<cjohnston> jcastro: do you have a bunch of packages that are being help back on updates?
<jcastro> nope
<cjohnston> hmm.. i have a whole bunch of libs that it isnt letting me update
<jono> jcastro, http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/03/28/balancing-freedom-and-functionality-a-design-challenge/
<jono> jcastro, ok all set
<jcastro> all set
<jono> jcastro, got voicemail on skype
<jcastro> oh whoops
<jcastro> I closed it
<jcastro> all set
<komputes> thanks jcastro
<popey> i have filed quite possibly the most embarrasing bug ever
<popey> bug 744475
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 744475 in vlc "Vlc has a cone where the menu would be" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744475
<popey> I am ready for the ridicule
<popey> also, a serious bug which is probably going to be a wishlist bug 744511
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 744511 in unity "grid doesn't cater for dual screens" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744511
<popey> shame though
<Pici> But the cone wears a hat during the holidays
<jcastro> popey: I read a tweet
<jcastro> where 2 people were in a car
<jcastro> and one of them was like "avoid that VLC thing" when talking about traffic cones on the road
<jcastro> I LOLed
<popey> haha
<mhall119> is there a website for collecting feedback about ubuntu?
<mhall119> things like "I tried to do X, but I couldn't figure out how"
<mhall119> or "I really liked Y, but Z would make it even better)
<MeanEYE> mhall119: well, some things you can put in brainstorm.ubuntu.com like your ideas on how to improve something
<mhall119> I'm thinking of feedback that's less well defined than brainstorm is looking for
<Technoviking> Natty hates me
<MeanEYE> Not true!
<Technoviking> how to you rerestart unity from the command line?
<MeanEYE> Unity 3d?
<Technoviking> yup
<MeanEYE> I think it's a compiz plugin. Is it not?
<pleia2> hmm, does Ubuntu Certification (UCP) still exist as a cert? I see training partners offering "Ubuntu Professional" courses but it's unclear whether there is still a Cert
<popey> unity --restart
<popey> @ Technoviking
<popey> no
<popey> unity --reset
<MeanEYE> popey: would compiz --replace work?
<popey> pass
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-29
<MeanEYE> Can anyone tell me where I can download SVG Logo?
<mhall119> .w 23
<mhall119> blah
<nigelb> paultag: http://questionablecontent.net/view.php?comic=1105 ;)
<paultag> nigelb: hehehe
<paultag> my computer hates me
<paultag> but I love it
<nigelb> heh
<paultag> <3, you shiny matte black master of all that is digital
<paultag> it's so awesome, it's both shiny and matte
 * jussi waves in akgraner's direction
<akgraner> hi jussi
<jussi> akgraner: problem is, Im sure she doesnt know much that I know :D
<jussi> but she is brilliant!
<nigelb> am I lost or is there a backstory?
<akgraner> jussi, thank you!
<akgraner> nigelb, becca's video
<nigelb> aaah
<jussi> akgraner: if she wants to do anything from Delerious? (if she knows them) that would be awesome :D
<akgraner> but if you have the tabs and a version she can listen to she can usually figure any song out
<nigelb> Indeed, she is brilliant!
<nigelb> jussi: doh, didn't know you were a Delirious fan :)
 * nigelb has a whole HD full of songs :)
<akgraner> If you know the song how do you solve a problem like maria from sound of music - she was singing how do you solve a problem like ubuntu the other day
<akgraner> it was hilarious
<nigelb> proably dedicated to you :p
<JFo> sigh* can't sleep
<nigelb> JFo!
<vish> maybe JFo would like a cake or a cake song! ;)
<JFo> vish, :)
<JFo> nigelb!!
<JFo> :)
<jussi> JFo: go listen to becca, she will smooth your nerves :)
<JFo> I did earlier :)
<JFo> she rocks
<akgraner> nah she was reading the whole GNOME, Canonical, Banshee stuff and it was more poking fun at those who were being harsh towards ubuntu
<akgraner> ok I was reading her all the stories
<JFo> I knew that :-P
<jussi> lol
<JFo> I doubt she would be reading them on her own :-)
<akgraner> and I asked her what she thought...
<JFo> did she say, "They need Jesus"? :)
<nigelb> JFo: :)
<JFo> :)
<JFo> brb, going to go write a bit more and try to sleep again...
<nigelb> Good luck :)
<duanedesign> lol at the global notice
<duanedesign> [Global Notice] It appears we've lost routes to at least a hub in .eu this morning.  We've duct-taped things back together  around the failure.  Our apologies to those affected.
<duanedesign> what can duct tape not fix?
<nigelb> heh
<duanedesign> nigelb: how did the boot camp go?
<nigelb> duanedesign: pretty good :)
<nigelb> I liked the sessions from itnet7, YoBoy, and akgraner :)
<duanedesign> cool
<nigelb> omg
<nigelb> svn consipracy.
<nigelb> All the git reference websites are down!
<duanedesign> im stuck trying to figure out how to run BASH built in commands from Python
<nigelb> hey ara
<ara> morning nigelb!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hello dholbach
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morgen dholbach!
<nigelb> hey dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb
<duanedesign> o/
<dpm> morning duanedesign
 * nigelb sends thank you mails
<kim0> dholbach: nigelb dpm Morning folks
<dholbach> hola kim0
<dholbach> hey duanedesign
<dpm> hey kim0, good morning!
<kim0> :)
<akgraner> dpm got a second I need your assistance....can I pm you?
<dpm> akgraner, sure
<nigelb> hey kim0 :)
<huats> morning
<nigelb> hello huats :)
<nigelb> I'd appeciate some RT love for this http://twitter.com/#!/nigelbabu/status/52649487478427648
<JFo> now that is odd. I could have sworn I was already following you nigelb
<JFo> so, anyway... done and done
<nigelb> JFo: :)
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> JFo: still no sleep huh? :(
<JFo> nope
<JFo> wide awake
<JFo> I've given over to doing some minor workish tasks whilst trying to find fun places to visit while we are in budapest :-)
<akgraner> dpm, dholbach, kim0 or JFo  you all don't call them sprints anymore do you?  They are called rallies now, yes?
<JFo> yep
<JFo> akgraner, that is correct
<JFo> Rally, like the car race
<akgraner> or rally ok gotcha
<JFo> at least, I assume that is the refference
<akgraner> dang there are so many freakin changes :-)
<JFo> wow, I am a spelling failure
<akgraner> its Rally isn't it?
<akgraner> oh refference you meant
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> akgraner: go to bed
<czajkowski> JFo: why are you up also
<akgraner> ha I can't :-( I have to finish this chapter
<czajkowski> what are you writing ?
<JFo> similar here, but I am putting off the demons in an attempt to get sleepy
<JFo> not working so far
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> I'm going to be on the Ubuntu UK podcast later on
<popey> \o/
<akgraner> sweet!
<czajkowski> heh
<JFo> (8-O   I just found slow-cooker recipes... now I'm hungry.
<nigelb> JFo: Great, now I'm hungry too.
<JFo> :-/
<nigelb> Tomorrow should be fun though.
<JFo> ^^ sarcasm
<JFo> It's a Trap!!
<nigelb> JFo: Tomorrow most of India either has holiday or work early & go home early.
<nigelb> JFo: Cricket World Cup Semi-finals :)
<JFo> aw man!
<JFo> <-jealous
<nigelb> We start at 7:30 am tomorrow and leave by 2.
<JFo> wish I could do that
<JFo> I barely remember to eat lunch as it is
<nigelb> heh
<JFo> speaking of which... I think I shall go and make myself some soup for breakfast... and lunch :)
<JFo> the recipes won
<nigelb> against your self control?
<JFo> well, against my stomach :-D
<nigelb> heh
<JFo> so, yes :-)
<JFo> bbiab
<JFo> man, that was good
<JFo> spicy though
<nigelb> :)
<czajkowski> JFo: you're just not going to sleep today are you
<JFo> doesn't look like it
<JFo> I had hoped that the soup would warm me and make me sleepy, but I put too much cayenne pepper in it.
<JFo> tasty, but my mouth is burning :)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> nice ubuntu Ham write up by Mohamad Faizul Zulkifli on planet
<duanedesign> my neighbor is a ham radio operator. /me thinks i will email that to him  O:-)
<akgraner> hmmm Am I missing any Ubuntu Weeks or days in this list?  Ubuntu Open Week
<akgraner> Ubuntu App Developer Week
<akgraner> Ubuntu Developer Week
<akgraner> Ubuntu User Days
<akgraner> Ubuntu Cloud Days
<duanedesign> maybe nigels new global jam bootcamp, do not know if he plans on doing that annually
<duanedesign> oh, and hello akgraner :)
<akgraner> hey! :-)
<popey> Ubuntu Daniel Holbach Is AWESOME Day
<popey> s/day/year
<akgraner> +1 he is awesome! :-)
<duanedesign> :D
<nigelb> duanedesign: not anually, every cycle :)
<nigelb> popey: +1
<dholbach> popey, let's see if you still say that after you checked your mails again :)
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> thanks a lot for the flowers my friends :)
<popey> aaaargh
<czajkowski> *grin*
<akgraner> DOH - I just added Brad Pitt to the Ubuntu Technical Board...
<akgraner> clearly I need to find some caffeine
<czajkowski> LOL
<czajkowski> if he joins the TB I'll get a lot more techincal!!! I promise!
<akgraner> czajkowski, lol
<Pendulum> ways to get [straight] women more involved in Ubuntu...
<nigelb> Pendulum: haha
<JFo> wow, Debconf11 is in Bosnia and Herzegovina
<dholbach> ok my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
<dpm> see you dholbach!
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> evening
<paultag> heyya czajkowski
<czajkowski> hey taggy paul
<paultag> taggypaul :)
<paultag> czajkowski: how goes?
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-30
<pleia2> doctormo: I love your little use non-free flash but support gnash with money badge :)
<doctormo> thanks pleia2, it's a really hard message to get out there you know.
<pleia2> once it's a true statement for me I'll be sure to add it to my blog
<pleia2> (out of $$$ at the moment for donations, but maybe next month!)
<doctormo> pleia2: That's great news :-) the plan is to complete the flash vm, which is the missing piece of flash 10 support that allows most of the animations and tricky swf executions.
<doctormo> I believe one of the other flash projects is working on it too, but I'm not sure how good the ability to merge it all together will be.
<pleia2> ah, cool
<pleia2> I met Rob at the last UDS (we were on the same plane over the atlantic) but I have to admit not knowing a whole lot about the project
<pleia2> err, the last UDS I was at :)
<doctormo> 10.04?
<pleia2> 10.10, brussels
<doctormo> pleia2: I actually think I might try my hand at doing some Fedora development for GC, I think it needs to go git and perhaps incorporate gnome projects. But I'm still pondering it.
<doctormo> But that rules out future UDS's
<pleia2> GC?
<doctormo> pleia2: sorry, ground control. the development tool.
<pleia2> oh yes :)
<nigelb> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> Yes! It is!
 * popey goes back to sleep
 * dholbach hugs popey :)
<dholbach> Technoviking, thanks a lot
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> hey dholbach!
<kim0> dpm: dholbach morning folks
<dpm> hey kim0, good morning!
<dholbach> hey kim0
<czajkowski> how are we all doing today ?
<nigelb> morning folks
<kim0> We're doing great :)
 * kim0 enjoying golden sun rays
<kim0> czajkowski: Morning o/
<kim0> nigelb: hey man
<nigelb> kim0: golden sun rays here too
<nigelb> My work day is done today.
 * nigelb shutting own to go watch the cricket match
<kim0> awesome hehe
<nigelb> *down
<czajkowski> kim0: ohhh nice
<czajkowski> no sunshine here today, bit cloudy, but at least it's not raining
<popey> :)
<popey> nigelb: my indian co-workers are now happy because I have setup a proxy through which they can watch cricket :)
<nigelb> popey: they'll all bow down and worship you today :p
<popey> heh
<popey> he's "quite happy"
<popey> he has a ticket for some cricket match at the weekend
<popey> cost him £200
<nigelb> whoah.
<popey> apparently they're going for 100x that
<popey> he's flying out, watching then flying back
<nigelb> Wait, weekend?
<nigelb> o.O
<nigelb> popey: That IS the final!
<popey> yeah
<popey> Sri lanka vs who ever wins this one
<popey> (not a cricket expert)
<popey> <-
<nigelb> I like your indifference, 'he got  tickets for some cricket matach at the weekend'
<czajkowski> ok the ducks outside on the canal are loud this morning !
<popey> i dont really follow any sport
<popey> can you tell? :D
<nigelb> I don't much.
<czajkowski> RUGBY!!!!!
<nigelb> But india vs Pakistan, any sport is awesome to wwatch.
<czajkowski> sociable sport to watch even if you don't follow any
<nigelb> Rugby is like taking the red and yellow card rules out of football (at least in my head)
<nigelb> bah, twitter stream has got every bit of the match several times over. Now I know who types faster.
<popey> haha, /64
<popey> bah
<huats> morning everyone
<huats> nigelb, don't say that with czajkowski or me around :)
<huats> (I mean for the rugby rules)
<nigelb> huats: hehe
<jussi> meh, rugby is just a poor mans aussie rules :P
<czajkowski> yeah we have hurling :)
<czajkowski> clash of the ash :D
<daker> nigelb, India Vs PK semi final Worldcup Oh!!
<nigelb> daker: yup :D
<daker> so PK will win e_e
<nigelb> grr :p
<JanC> talking about variations on football (soccer for US'ians), the craziest football game I ever saw was in the Landaise region in France, where the yearly summer festivities included playing football in an area where also a bull was running around  :P
<JFo> :-/ football(soccer) is tough enough(I used to play) without a bull also skipping about.
<JanC> JFo: it was more for fun than anything else of course, they also did other stuff with (a) bull(s) in the arena
<JanC> like they made some sort of pool, filled it with water and trouts, and you could take home all the trouts you could take out of the pool and then out of the arena
<JanC> of course the bulls didn't just let you take them without running after you...
<JanC> we stayed safely on our seats outside of the arena BTW  :P
<JanC> I guess most of the people in the arena were local farm boys, used to work with cattle...
<JanC> JFo: some football teams could learn team play by participating in such an event though, as running around on your own without others to distract the bull isn't going to work...  :-)
<JFo> good point
<popey> "bull" "skipping"
<popey> this is an image I had not had before
<popey> but now I do
<JFo> heh
<popey> thank you JFo
<JFo> you can thank bugs bunny for my having it
<JFo> JanC, I'd have been with you 'observing'
<JFo> popey, you are welcome
<JFo> :)
<popey> My coworker keeps cheering
<popey> he has his headphones on
<popey> (indian co-worker)
<popey> In other news. We (UUPC) are doing a silly little quiz in some episodes, just for fun, between the people presenting the show...
<popey> We're doing "Family Fortunes" (Family Feud in the USA?) and need more people to answer some questions we have set
<popey> However I am not allowed to see them because I am playing...
<popey> http://tinyurl.com/uupcfortunes
<popey> ^^^ please click that and answer questions as best you can
<popey> pls don't google or tell me anything about the questions, thanks :D
<czajkowski> *grin* it's better this way
<czajkowski> I'm going to enjoy listening to this show :)
<popey> two of the guys at work have filled it in
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> popey: We're doing alright so far :D
<nigelb> office watching twitter + live stream
<popey> Two guys here.. they have one pair of headphones stretched between them, one ear each. Reminds me of 12 year old girls on the bus listening to a shared ipod :)
<duanedesign> awwwwwww
<duanedesign> cute
<popey> :)
 * popey takes a pic without them noticing
<JFo> lol
<nigelb> popey: twitpic?
<popey> nah :)
<akgraner> czajkowski, I'm caught up with AW now...and yes that is pretty close to the way it is...
<czajkowski> akgraner: :(
<czajkowski> akgraner: that was a really sad episode
<akgraner> it's sad anytime that happens...and did you notice the mom got the flag...Pete was getting ready to deploy and I was like no way you deploy with us being married...I want the flag...:-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: right so daft question time
<czajkowski> akgraner: why is there a flag handed over?
<czajkowski> what are you expected to do with it ?
<akgraner> no daft questions...
 * JFo remembers doing caisson detail
<czajkowski> JFo: caisson ?
<akgraner> its a gift from a grateful nation in honor
<czajkowski> ah ok
<JFo> sorry, wrong word actually, but I am having trouble finding it
<JFo> czajkowski, it is where a military unit is deployed to do burial honors
<JFo> the 21 gun salute
<JFo> flag folding, etc.
<czajkowski> JFo: ah ok, thanks
<JFo> sorry about the confusion
<czajkowski> akgraner: it's a really good show though.
<czajkowski> JFo: dont be, I just watch the show and then army questions get fielded to akgraner usually to explain
<JFo> works for me :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: kind gutted they killed him off tbh :(
<JFo> hmmm, apparently it is the right word, the definition I found for it was wrong
<dholbach> hey jono
<JFo> have I toooold you latelyyy that I looooove you?
<JFo> :)
<jcastro> oh do we have a call?
 * JFo sings poorly
<JFo> I blame the coffee
<dpm> oh, thanks JFo, I feel touched :)
<JFo> dpm :-D
 * nigelb hugs JFo 
<JFo> me hugs nigelb :)
<JFo> slash fail
<dpm> :)
<jono> dholbach, dpm, jcastro, kim0 ok logging on now
<kim0> aye aye
<akgraner> jono, can you add call/conversation with me to your today list today or tomorrow? please and thank you..:-D
<jono> akgraner, sure, let me check my schedule
<akgraner> jfo I'm setting up the presonus mic and mixing board today can you possibly to a test call tonight or tomorrow before I leave for texas friday? would you have time?
<akgraner> jono, thanks!
<JFo> akgraner, absolutely
<JFo> just let me know when
<nigelb> akgraner / JFo: When do we get next episode?
<JFo> nigelb, you mean the first episode? It is called "Failure to Communicate" after all ;-P
<akgraner> nigelb, that's what we are working on...
<nigelb> JFo: lol
<JFo> :)
<popey> now more people are awake here....
<popey> 11:30:29 < popey> http://tinyurl.com/uupcfortunes
<popey> 11:30:37 < popey> ^^^ please click that and answer questions as best you can
<paultag> popey: are we going for mainstream or hipster?
<vish> maybe also need to mention: <popey> pls don't google or tell me anything about the questions, thanks :D
<vish> ;)
<paultag> popey: done :P
<dpm> ok, everyone, time to call it a day
<dpm> have a great rest of the day and see you tomorrow!
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<czajkowski> classic naming :D YAY!
<dholbach> ok my friends - calling it a day - see you all tomorrow
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * nigelb does happy dance
<nigelb> Suddenly there's a whole lot of firecrackers and cheering crowd in my street :)
<JFo> from that I deduce that one of two things is happening... 1) your government is being overthrown or 2) you guys won the cricket game. :-)
<nigelb> We won :D
<JFo> heh, I figured :-P
<nigelb> Its like some festival out in the street \o.
<nigelb> \o/
<JFo> me and my bad comedy :)
<pleia2> overthrowing governments is so In
<JFo> apparently
<JFo> everybody is doing it
<JFo> <peer pressure>
<pleia2> :)
<nigelb> buhahaha
<JFo> :-D
<maco> JFo: i saw graffiti in DC that said "revolt like an egyptian"  .. i think it was a DC Statehood thing
<JFo> oh that is a great slogan
 * JFo sees a remix of Walk Like an Egyptian
<JFo> in the future
<nigelb> the street is full of people dancing \o/
<nigelb> or rather ~0~
<maco> yeah, it was a DC Statehood thing
<maco> i took a pic and it says "Statehood Now" under the "revolt like an egyptian"
<JFo> :D\-<
<JFo> :D|-<
<JFo> :D/-<
<akgraner> jono which is the official facebook page for ubuntu?
<jono> akgraner, fb.com/ubuntulinux
<akgraner> and does ubuntu have an official twitter/identi.ca accounf
<akgraner> account
<nigelb> ubuntudev does I think
<akgraner> thanks...last minute details I need to add to this chapter..
<nigelb> akgraner: there's also ubuntutranslations.. something
<akgraner> hmmm I'll use ubuntudev - that's the one where we announce important stuff right?
<nigelb> Its like one with dholbach, one with dpm, and one with kim0 :)
<duanedesign> i am so happy i got gwibber working again. it had been awhile since I was in the world of tweets and dents
<nigelb> duanedesign: there's new secret twitter client
<nigelb> duanedesign: I can tell you about it, but AlanBell and I will have to kill you :p
<duanedesign> nigelb: alans?
<duanedesign> haha
<nigelb> It uses streaming API
<nigelb> So its blazing fast
<duanedesign> i saw a bug for gwibber to have that streaming API
<nigelb> :)
 * duanedesign wonders does diaspora have an API?
<duanedesign> guess i could look instead of just wondering :P
<duanedesign> nigelb: what gwibber client do you use on KDE?
 * duanedesign just tried to tab complete gwibber
<duanedesign> have i gotten so attached to the app I think it is a person...
<nigelb> duanedesign: I have an app on the plasma thingy
<nigelb> duanedesign: any more people you know with cool app ideas?
<nigelb> duanedesign: I'm looking for more help with lightning talks
<duanedesign> hmm. I do not think nuBoon2age is still working on Wifix..
<duanedesign> actually i might. Fellow who helped me a bit on CLI COmpanion is working on a new app. https://launchpad.net/as
<nigelb> duanedesign: awesome, thanks :)
<duanedesign> we have a ton of new folks jjoining the beginners Team interested in development
<nigelb> w00t
<duanedesign> I am organizing a group who all want to be MOTU. As much as it is possible have them work through the process together.
<kim0> nigelb: what's that twitter client thingie
<duanedesign> hello kim0
<nigelb> kim0: A twitter client that's blazing fast!
<nigelb> kim0: let me try to get the link alan pasted here a few days back
<duanedesign> nigelb: i did not see it on his launchpad page
<duanedesign> kim0: did you go to Uni in egypt?
<kim0> duanedesign: howdy
<kim0> duanedesign: yeah sure thing  .. what do you wanna know
<kim0> nigelb: thanks man
<duanedesign> kim0: i was just listening to the reports about the protests calling for the resignation of some of the Deans
<kim0> duanedesign: yeah that's happening
<duanedesign> kim0: i guess Mubarik being gone is one thing. Getting rid of the sytems and people he put in place is another
<kim0> duanedesign: you see, all deans had to get state security approval first to ensure they were loyal to the old regime (sic)
<duanedesign> Mubarak*
<kim0> duanedesign: yes, you're reading that right ..
<duanedesign> kim0: ahhh
<nigelb> kim0: http://blip.tv/file/4904015?filename=Alanbell-CircleOfFriendsTheTwitterClient799.ogv
<kim0> duanedesign: we're taking them down one by one
<kim0> long road ahead indeed ;)
<duanedesign> kim0: it was on NPR this morning.
<kim0> nigelb: thanks man!
<nigelb> kim0: np :)
<MeanEYE> anyone know alternative way of watching ustream?
<nigelb> MeanEYE: are you working on any apps lately?
<duanedesign> off for lunch have a good afternoon friends o/
<MeanEYE> Many :)
<MeanEYE> Why?
<nigelb> MeanEYE: w00t, can I PM you?
<MeanEYE> sure
<MeanEYE> Gah, Flash really did it this time. I think I'll remove it one and for all.
<akgraner> Do the membership boards have mailing lists?
<nigelb> yes
<akgraner> and if so I must be blind b/c I don't see them on the wiki
<akgraner> grrrr
<akgraner> nigelb, do you know what they are for each board...or do you have a link to them...I don't think I am seeing the forest for the trees today...you if it was a snake it would have bit ya kinda thing...
<nigelb> akgraner: yep, lookin :)
<pleia2> ubuntu-membership-board-americas ubuntu-membership-board-asia-oceania ubuntu-membership-board-emea@lists.ubuntu.com
<akgraner> I'm looking here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
<pleia2> we should add them to the wiki pages though
<nigelb> there you go
<akgraner> ahh thanks pleia2 but where is that listed?
<nigelb> I had to ask someone for those and had those in my email ID :p
<nigelb> akgraner: It isn't.  anywhere.
<pleia2> they aren't listed
<akgraner> whew - I thought I was losing my mind
 * nigelb hugs akgraner 
 * pleia2 adds to todo list
<pleia2> akgraner: your book is making my todo list long! ;)
<pleia2> (actually I'm happy about this, all these things really need to be documented better)
<pleia2> oh and developer-membership-board
<akgraner> yep..:-)
<akgraner> I took your suggestion pleia2 and added something about all councils and boards
<pleia2> great :)
<akgraner> nigelb, ubuntu user day wiki page?  do you have the link handy
<nigelb> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<nigelb> akgraner: ^^
<akgraner> ahh no Ubuntu in front of it :-)
<nigelb> nope :D
<MeanEYE> Oh, I love how my name looks on Ubuntu Wiki. Must be something with those colors. :) Thanks nigelb <3
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> Yeah, I didn't link you to anything :)
<MeanEYE> Hm, well you can if you wish. To a launchpad or google profile. :)
<nigelb> Give me you lauchpad profile then, so its all uniform :)
<MeanEYE> Let me get it :D
<MeanEYE> https://launchpad.net/~meaneye-rcf
<jcastro> <--- out to lunch
<MeanEYE> :) have a good one jcastro
<nigelb> MeanEYE: done
<MeanEYE> My refresh-fu is good. Saw it already. Thank you!
<nigelb> :)
<MeanEYE> Does Ubuntu work on kernel patches?
<Pici> Yes.
<nigelb> JFo: ^^ He's all yours :P
<MeanEYE> Do those patches end upstream? Since I saw some stats and Canonical was no where to be found.
<MeanEYE> So either the number of patches is not that great to get you in that list or none of them are sent upstream.
<JFo> nigelb, :-)
<JFo> MeanEYE, they do.
<MeanEYE> Oh, ok. :)
<JFo> the difficulty is that in a lot of cases upstream only counts them as individual contributions
<JFo> there are other politics at play too though :)
<MeanEYE> Oh ok.
<JFo> MeanEYE, for more detail, you can probably ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<MeanEYE> Naah, no need. It's just the thing that ticled my mind. Last night I watched a video from 2007 (I think) where Greg Kroah Hartman talked about some kernel development. And he mentioned Ubuntu being #300 on the list of contributors. But that's an old video I guess.
<nigelb> off to bed, laters all.
<MeanEYE> Have fuN!
<AlanBell> kim0: it now works for user tweets
<AlanBell> by which I mean it follows all the people you follow
<kim0> AlanBell: awesome .. I've seen the vid .. interesting :)
<AlanBell> it is amazingly responsive
<AlanBell> I had the twitter web client on one monitor and the circleoffriends app on the laptop screen next to the monitor, I tweeted something using the web app and by the time my eyes moved to the laptop screen the tweet was there!
<kim0> AlanBell: great job!
<MeanEYE> AlanBell: In what language is that software made?
<AlanBell> python
<MeanEYE> with GTK?
<AlanBell> indeed
<AlanBell> using the quickly framework
<AlanBell> and the tweepy library (which was broken and I unbroke it today)
<MeanEYE> Oh, ok. Can you point me to some screen shots :) or something?
<AlanBell> I need to unbreak tweepy in a less hackish way then I will put it on Launchpad
<MeanEYE> Oh ok.
<AlanBell> at the moment it won't run on any machine but mine
<maco> MeanEYE: when i submitted a kernel patch, i sent it to upstream before anyone on the kernel team got a chance to roll up things-that-should-go-upstream. assuming that happens quite a bit...thatd do something to stats
<MeanEYE> maco: Yeah, my guess would be they make stats by looking at hosts in your email. So if you didn't send from Ubuntu email then that didng get into Ubuntu count.
<maco> MeanEYE: if you dont have a corporate email address, greg emails and asks who you work for
<MeanEYE> Yes, I know that.
<MeanEYE> I don't know, just found it strange that ubuntu is most popular distro and it ended on #300.
<maco> i have no idea if i mentioned in my reply to him that it was originally a patch in ubuntu
<mhall119> MeanEYE: I think it's more a matter of Ubuntu not messing around with the kernel all that much
<mhall119> companies focused on teh datacenter, like RedHat, will end up doing more kernel-level development than user-focused distros like Ubuntu
<mhall119> likewise, hardware makers like Intel will be doing a significant amount in the kernel
<MeanEYE> If I remember correctly. Canonical has server versions as well, and tech support also.
<akgraner> well Red Hat does employ upstream kernel developers as well...
<mhall119> yes, but they're still ramping up Ubuntu Server, and they're not building huge datacenters and supporting exotic hardware that I know of
<maco> MeanEYE: what's more popular? RHEL or Ubuntu Server?
<MeanEYE> I don't think the amount of contribution can be measured just in patch numbers but it would be great to see Canoical up there in the list.
<mhall119> if anything, Ubuntu's kernel contributions are more likely going to come from it's ARM focus
<maco> thats a fair point mhall119
<jcastro> and those will show up as linaro. :)
<maco> ooh yeah
<mhall119> jcastro: I was just typing that ;)
<akgraner> I think they will come from the hardware enablement team...
<akgraner> but that's just my two cents
<mhall119> I wonder if patches from the Dell/Ubuntu partnership count as coming from Dell or Canonical
<MeanEYE> Well, they arange stats according to email domains.
<MeanEYE> So that depends I guess.
<mhall119> bottom line is that the number of lines of code you submit you the kernel isn't a measure of anything more than the number of lines of code you've submitted to the kernel
<mhall119> anything else is just people reading into it what they want to read into it
<MeanEYE> According to Gregs statistics in 2008 Canonical has 6 patches in total. :/
<MeanEYE> Microsoft has more kernel patches than that. It's a shame.
<mhall119> why is it a shame?
<mhall119> should Canonical be making massive amounts of changes to the kernel?
<akgraner> oh this conversation seems trollish
<MeanEYE> It's not about massive changes but if you base your business on something it makes sense to work on that thing to make it better.
<MeanEYE> Am not trolling, just saying it would be nice to see Canonical up there in contributors list.
<mhall119> MeanEYE: what if it's the base of your business because it already does what you need it to do?
<MeanEYE> That's one way of looking at it.
<mhall119> that's like saying if your building is good for your business, you should be constantly renovating it
<MeanEYE> And that's true as well. :)
<pgraner> MeanEYE, thats exactly the way we look at it, we CHOOSE to invest in the desktop and other areas, the kernel works well enough for our current needs
<mhall119> if Canonical doesn't _need_ any changes made to the kernel, then why _should_ they be making any?
<MeanEYE> Isn't that then being selfish. Just taking and using without contributing back? Isn't that the whole meaning of Ubuntu?
<mhall119> MeanEYE: open source isn't about being self-sacrificing
<MeanEYE> I never said that. Please don't put words in my mouth.
<mhall119> MeanEYE: how many patches do you have in the kernel? Is that you being selfish?
<mhall119> no, of course not
<pgraner> MeanEYE, there are more way to contribute than just writing kernel code, Ubuntu tests more kernel code, and exposes it to more users than any disto, that is a HUGE contribution
<MeanEYE> pgraner: and if you read one of the lines I wrote I said just that: you can't measure contribution by the number of patches. I also said it would be nice to see Canonical in contributors list.
<MeanEYE> Am not blaming anything on anyone, but aparently we are starting to behave a bit fanatical about subjects.
<pgraner> MeanEYE, have you run a gitlog and counted the ubuntu/canonical patches since Greg was ranting?
<pgraner> MeanEYE, no you are starting to troll
<MeanEYE> I didn't. Might be a good idea.
<AlanBell> this is a conversation that would be better off on identi.ca
<mhall119> MeanEYE: while you're at it, compare quality of the code, usefulness of the code, the number of people it will benefit, etc.
<MeanEYE> It's not my attention to troll. Might look like it, but I don't feel like trolling. Asked a simple question, it was answered and then ppl picked it up.
<pgraner> MeanEYE, you will see a steady uptick in the no of patches submitted, that is right now over 300% from when greg bitched the first time
<pgraner> MeanEYE, and thats year over year figures, while I would love my team to write nothing but upstream code that is not where we best server ubuntu users, we spend most of our time bringing in open source drivers that upstream won't touch like select /staging drivers and make them available so things "just work"
<MeanEYE> Is there a reason they won't touch drivers you write?
<pgraner> MeanEYE, we don't write them, they are very immature or poorly written drivers that are in the /staging directory of the kernel tree
<MeanEYE> Oh, sorry, I misunderstood.
<pgraner> MeanEYE, we stabilize them so hardware will work, all changes we make go back upstream at the end of the dev cycle
<MeanEYE> <3
<MeanEYE> Great. :)
<pgraner> MeanEYE, you really need to check your facts about contribution before you say "ubuntu kernel does not contribute", because its way more than writing code
<maco> (that we recognise non-code contributions as valuable is one of the very nice things about ubuntu)
<mhall119> +1 maco
<MeanEYE> I didn't really say that. I said Greg said that in video from 2007-2008.
<pgraner> MeanEYE, what year is it?
<pgraner> MeanEYE, like today?
 * pgraner thinks 2011
 * maco fetches the TARDIS
<MeanEYE> Why are you blaming me? Can you please read logs?
<mhall119> MeanEYE: when you repeat something someone else says, it's effectively you saying it too
<MeanEYE> No it's not. And go read the logs, I said I've read some stats and canonical is not there then I asked if patches end upstream.
<MeanEYE> And please stop putting the damn words in my mounth and read what I've siad!
<Pici> 'Canonical' doesn't represent the enture Ubuntu developer community.
<mhall119> "14:41 < MeanEYE> So either the number of patches is not that great to get you in that list or  none of them are sent upstream.
<mhall119> "
<MeanEYE> And before that?
<Pici> I think JFo answered your question just fine after that.
<MeanEYE> Yes, he did. But mhall119 doesn't want to drop it.
<mhall119> consider it dropped then
<MeanEYE> Good. Thank you.
<MeanEYE> Anyone got the chance to test 2.6.38? Is it really faster?
<pgraner> MeanEYE, you should be asking in #ubuntu-kernel you'll get better answers there
<MeanEYE> Just making small talk. But yeah I guess this is not the place for it.
<JFo> MeanEYE, I should mention also (in case it wasn't mentioned before) pgraner is the kernel team manager.
<JFo> meant to add that but was away looking at bugs
<MeanEYE> Ok. Thanks :)
<jcastro> jono: can you accept one of my blueprints so I can start testing summit right away?
<jcastro> jono: I only need one approved
<jono> jcastro, give me one to approve
<jcastro> community-o-debian-healthcheck looks low risk
<Technoviking> jussi: ping...
<jcastro> jono: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-debian-healthcheck
<jussi> Technoviking: yessir?
<pleia2> Technoviking: when you have a chance, can you reply to the "Nominees for Asia/Oceania & EMEA" thread for the EMEA board addition? we're still pretty far from quorum :(
<mhall119> jcastro: anything specific you want accomplish during Friday's SummitJam?
<Technoviking> jussi: thought the IRC council should see this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/587523/
<jcastro> mhall119: hmmm? summitjam?
<mhall119> jcastro: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/729/detail/
<jono> jcastro, it says it is already approved for the sprint
<mhall119> jcastro: my list so far: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam/SummitJam
<jcastro> jono: shows up as "Direction: Needs approval" to me
<jcastro> mhall119: oh dude yes, I have some
<mhall119> jcastro: put them on the list
<jcastro> mhall119: but I don't have time to file bugs with uds stuff, mind if I just add stuff and then desert you?
<mhall119> also, it's going to be a mix of in-person and remote participation
<Technoviking> pleia2: will do
<mhall119> jcastro: sure, just put them on the wiki
<mhall119> we'll make bugs as we need them
<jono> jcastro, oh you mean approve it for the cycle?
<jcastro> yes
<jono> jcastro, why do you want me to do that, we don't do that for BP's proposed for UDS
<jono> jcastro, we approve them for the sprint and then they appear in summit
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> I don't think they do, but I'll check
<jcastro> mhall119: there, that outta keep you busy, heh
<mhall119> jcastro: would you be able to dump the database to fixtures for us?
<jcastro> nope
<mhall119> :(
<jcastro> I don't have access to anything
<jcastro> Daviey does though
<mhall119> I thought you did
<mhall119> ah, Daviey
<jcastro> any help spreading the fact that Daviey maintains summit would be most welcome
<mhall119> Daviey: can you dump the summit data to fixtures for us to use during Friday's summit jam?
<mhall119> jcastro: lol
<jcastro> you might need an RT for this
 * mhall119 wants ssh access
<jcastro> mhall119: on the one request about the slots
<jcastro> there's this SQL Daviey runs on the server
<jcastro> which basically "sets up" UDS
<jcastro> basically we have the "flexibility" to make slots be anything
<jcastro> so I have to manually make a slot for each time slot for each day
<jussi> I swear we should have a cli app that prints the schedule, either for a certain track, or whats on "now"
<mhall119> yeah, been there done that
<jcastro> it's basically the worst idea ever and makes me want to kill Keybuk
<jcastro> jussi: there's going to be a mobile app this time
<mhall119> jussi: we have an ical feed, surely there's something that'll print that
<mhall119> jussi: besides, the schedule changes on almost an hourly basis, a printout would be obsolete before the first session
<mhall119> or did you mean a terminal printout?
<mhall119> hmmm, that's a fun idea actually
<jussi> mhall119: I just mean its so much easier to call a cli app then navigate to a web page
<jcastro> is that a joke?
<jcastro> oh, QR codes, I added a new item
<jcastro> that'll make it awesome
<jcastro> walk by the big monitor, whip out phone, snap .... walk away.
<mhall119> jcastro: +1
<jcastro> but make that lowish, as printing out a few huge QR codes and taping them at strategic spots around the venue is cheap and easy too
<mhall119> jcastro: of course, since the QR code won't ever change, we can put that in the printouts too
<mhall119> heh
<jussi> ooh qr codes
<jcastro> mhall119: whenever you figure out what the URL is, please mail the code to marianna and/or msm so they can put it in the booklet too
<jcastro> mhall119: oh dude, I got it.
<jcastro> mhall119: make a canonical url in summit for the schedule and whatever is important
<jcastro> so that we can just reuse the same codes over and over
<mhall119> huh?
<jcastro> summit.ubuntu.com/schedule or whatever
<jussi> but houw about a cli app that is like: "udssched -n" which returns a list of the next sessions + the rooms they are in. (taken from the net)
<jcastro> and then have uds-o point to it
<jcastro> but future proof it
<jcastro> so like uds-z will also go that URL
<mhall119> jcastro: you mean like summit.ubuntu.com/today ?
<jcastro> that way we have the same QR code for the schedule forever
<jcastro> and then when we have the code, we'll put it on the TSHIRT!
<jcastro> right on the sleeve, I've seen this done at conferences
<jussi> awesome!!
<jcastro> or on stickers, etc.
<mhall119> jcastro: nigelb already wrote it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bug/668532
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 668532 in summit "/today page to display current day's schedule" [Undecided,In progress]
<mhall119> or something close it it anywya
<mhall119> does the wiki ever *not* error out when saving a page?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> it's our lot in life
<jussi> mhall119: only when the moon is blue
<Technoviking> jcastro: can I get those unity screenshots
<mhall119> speaking of things failing consistently, are we using Gobby again this UDS?
<maco> hahaha
<jcastro> Technoviking: ah right, what did you need again? everything?
<Technoviking> just send me some go example, I will write the article around them
<jcastro> heh sure
<Technoviking> mhall119: I was hopeing to switch to something realible amd more modern, like smoke signals:)
<jussi> LOL
<jussi> given that gdocs allows anonymous editing now...
<akgraner> I <3 etherpad :-)
<jussi> akgraner: did you get over your writers block?  :P
<mhall119> is "writer's block" what we're calling 25" monitors now?
<akgraner> I wish...nothing meaningful is flowing today...
<akgraner> just boring stuff
<akgraner> mhall119, hahaha
<jussi> akgraner: just play games on that 25" monitor - Ill play tremulous with you :P
<akgraner> jcastro, how to register a blueprint seems more exciting that what I am trying to write today
<jussi> "it brings out the creative side"
<akgraner> what is tremulous?
<jussi> !info tremulous
<akgraner> I'm not much of a gamer
<jussi> ubot2: lazy bot
<ubot2> Factoid 'lazy bot' not found
<jussi> [23:45:39] <jussi> !info tremulous
<jussi> [23:45:43] <ubottu> tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-5 (maverick), package size 656 kB, installed size 1560 kB
<jussi> well no play then :P
<jussi> Im off  :)
<jcastro> Technoviking: sec I'm just reseting everything stock
<Technoviking> jcastro: thanks
<JFo> gah, what did I miss? :-)
<jcastro> Technoviking: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/mike.tar.gz
<Technoviking> jcastro: many many thanks
<mhall119> akgraner: who do you work for again?
<akgraner> mhall119, are you being sarcastic b/c I said I wasn't a geek?
<mhall119> yes
<akgraner> :-P
<mhall119> then I was going to ask where you were going this weekend
<akgraner> ouch!
<mhall119> :P
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> gotta run - becca is performing tonight...woot woot
<mhall119> also, the fact that you're available on IRC at 5:30 on a Wednesday
<mhall119> hope she has a good show
<JFo> mhall119, nice :-)
<mhall119> :)
<JFo> she needs that all of the time
 * JFo heads out
<JFo> ttyl
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-31
<nigelb> morning folks
<pleia2> akgraner: added those board addresses to their respective wiki pages \o/
<nigelb> :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hello
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dpm> morning all
<kim0> Morning everyone
<dholbach> hey dpm, hey kim0
<kim0> dholbach: hey man, how's it going
<dholbach> kim0, great - thanks, how are you? what's new in Egypt?
<kim0> I'm going good as well :)
<kim0> not much action going on atm :)
<nigelb> dpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/LightningTalks \o/
<nigelb> NINE talks :)
<dpm> nigelb, oh, man, that's awesome! good work!
<nigelb> :)
<dpm> heya dholbach, hey kim0
<nigelb> Morning kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: dpm howdy fellas
<czajkowski> Aloha
<duanedesign> morning friends
<kim0> Morning
<AlanBell> anyone coming to London for the Natty release?
<czajkowski> maybe,...
<AlanBell> ah, but you are a local now, I meant foreign people
<czajkowski> no I mean t I might be as I may go home to ireland that weekend.
<czajkowski> :)
<AlanBell> :-O
<czajkowski> well a 4 day weekend...
<AlanBell> fair point
<AlanBell> so standing in westminster waving a union jack doesn't appeal?
<czajkowski> eh no...
<Pendulum> yeah, I was about to say 'I wish I could be', but then I thought 'actually, no I want to be as far from London as possible that weekend'
<nigelb> heh
<JanC> what's wrong with that weekend?
<nigelb> ubuntu release, some crazy acts by the ubuntu-uk
<czajkowski> bank holiday friday off
<nigelb> Prince getting Married ;)
<czajkowski> is the monday also a non working day ?
<czajkowski> may bank holiday weekend ?
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I believe so, yes
<czajkowski> sweet
<czajkowski> :D
<Pendulum> I should probably remind you, however, that I don't live in the UK and you might want to varify with someone who does :P
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> just googled
<czajkowski> seems to be the same bank holiday as ireland
<czajkowski> watching and irc channel conversation is like watching a car crash about to happen
<czajkowski> you know it's going to happen
<czajkowski> you can see it slowly happening
<czajkowski> its going to explode!
<jussi> czajkowski: I know the feeling exactly
<jussi> :P
<dholbach> Technoviking, heya - how are you doing? do you think I should ping somebody else about the forums stats?
<daker> nigelb, what's this new sport http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=202567839755113&oid=183014081732033&comments ?
<popey> le sigh
<jussi> popey: ?
<popey> luis posting the "programming mf" on planet ubuntu
<AlanBell> all seems a bit gratuitous
<jcastro> OMG NEW UUPC
<jcastro> with more lauras
<popey> heh
<AlanBell> buy one get one free
<popey> We're having a quiz next time
<jcastro> I recall submitting questions
<jcastro> I hope they were useful and obscure enough
<popey> for this one we need answers! :D
<popey> http://tinyurl.com/uupcfortunes
<jcastro> did you guys ever find lifeless? he's quiz master since he's been around
<jcastro> like, he knows the original draft name of the company on like the original paperwork, obscure things like that
<popey> no. but thanks for the reminder
 * AlanBell remembers several thousand questions that need adding to a bot
<popey> mumble is good fun to leave running
<vish> wheee! /me bookmarks dholbach's post ;)
<dholbach> vish, if you find mistakes, please file bugs :)
<vish> sure thing.. :)
<jono> kim0, all set?
<dholbach> duanedesign, popey: what's state of the art for doing screencasts? still "just" gtk-recordmydesktop?
<jono> dholbach, did you send me the slide yet with the stats?
<dholbach> jono, I still don't have up-to-date stats regarding the forums
<jono> dholbach, I need them ASAP
<dholbach> jono, but I can send you the rest if you like
<jono> please do
<Pendulum> jono: I"m not going to be able to do our call today. Does canceling and figuring we'll talk in 2 weeks for work you?
<jono> Pendulum, np
<kim0> jono: yep
<kim0> dholbach: sleep 4 && ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 1 -i pulse -f x11grab -r 25 -s 1280x720 -i :0.0 -acodec pcm_s16le -vcodec libx264 -vpre lossless_ultrafast -threads 0 /tmp/screencast-$(date +%T).mkv
<kim0> is what I use :P
<dholbach> thanks kim0
<jono> kim0, sorry, few mins
<kim0> np
<AlanBell> jono: are you in London for the Natty release or staying in the sunny place?
<jono> AlanBell, I will be over here
<czajkowski> jcastro: the more the merrier right :D
<Technoviking> morning all,
<Technoviking> dholbach: will update those stats asap
<jcastro> https://twitter.com/#!/castrojo/status/53485548777648128
<jcastro> retweets pls
<kim0> jcastro: done ;)
<dholbach> Technoviking, ROCK
<Technoviking> dholbach: sent
<Technoviking> can launcher buttons be re-order in unity?
<dholbach> thanks a lot Technoviking
<Technoviking> deeeply sorry for the delay, move my departments web server for a Sun Vignette system to Apache/Ubuntu system last week (Rock!), been busy putting out fires with it
<dholbach> Technoviking, oh, I can imagine - no problem :)
<dholbach> it's not like I waited weeks :)
<Technoviking> dholbach: sending again, forgot to change the overall stats line
<AlanBell> http://blip.tv/file/4958226 me trying to install Natty with the accessible installer
<AlanBell> I have many bugs to file
<AlanBell> there is one bit where I am staring at the screen and not seeing the installer in the administration menu, but hey, I was supposed to be blind, it isn't particularly discoverable
<Technoviking> Hey, I installed Unity and no blood came out of my walls. After all the
<dholbach> Technoviking, lucky you
<dholbach> just kidding ;-)
<pleia2> hehe
<dholbach> it lives up to expectations of a close-to-beta1-ubuntu-release :)
<Technoviking> Think a checkbox for install NVidia/ATI driver may make the install process for those machine smoother though
<dholbach> ok my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day - see you tomorrow!
<kim0> o/
<jcastro> "Hey, I installed Unity and no blood came out of my walls"
<jcastro> hahaha
<jcastro> awesome
<vish> wth!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<vish> jcastro: where was that? ;)
<jcastro> vish: Technoviking, scroll up
<vish> ha! :p
<popey> AlanBell: just watching your video
<popey> "best experienced with your eyes shut"
<popey> "as you can see here"
<popey> :)
<AlanBell> yeah
<AlanBell> lots of that
<AlanBell> which is the problem
<AlanBell> no way I could get it installed with my eyes actually shut
<popey> AlanBell: at 3:26 you said the panels hadnt started
<popey> they wont, you chose "install ubuntu"
<popey> ubiquity should start
<vish> actually why choose the try option and then install? could have just chosen the install option, which could have reduced some of the other "bugs" during the recording session
<popey> i thought he did choose "install" not "try"
<vish> nope, try option is the one which opens up the desktop first and from there we install
<popey> Yes, I know that :)
<vish> :D
<popey> i said, I thought _he_ _chose_ install
<vish> gotit
<popey> but i was wrong
<popey> he chose try
<popey> this is horrific to watch
<vish> so if folks dont follow the voice, is there a way to "Repeat" the voice? (other than just going to some other option and coming back?)
<vish> AlanBell: ^
<vish> heh, alteast one good thing was that the installation was going on in the background ;)
<vish> oh gosh! how would someone know what password they enter! and then how do they confirm it..  :s
<popey> leave it blank, easy ;)
<vish> hehe!
<MeanEYE> Hello
<vish> AlanBell: "Alan" was chosen for Alan Turing  :)
<dpm> hey folks, could you help me spreading the word a bit about AppDeveloperWeek?
<dpm> http://twitter.com/dplanella/status/53509165339000832
<dpm> http://identi.ca/notice/70146683
<dpm> thanks!
<Technoviking> dpm: done
<jcastro> jono: btw my u1 store/banshee thing has been working all cycle
<jono> jcastro, cool
<dpm> cool, thanks Technoviking
<dpm> and now time to call it a day, see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> jono: do the songs show up in your web space?
<jono> jcastro, see the bug I filed
<jcastro> hmm yeah
<jcastro> weird
<jono> they sync but Banshee doesnt update the library
<jcastro> what happens if you manually select "tools, rescan..."
<AlanBell> popey: I was trying to follow the test case http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopAccessibility
<AlanBell> which is why I went down the install path
<AlanBell> the panels were just corrupted I think
<AlanBell> the voice is orca, it just reads what gtk tells it to read, which is basically what your cursor is on
<AlanBell> trying the accessible install is really easy to do, it is just there on the regular CD, I highly recommend you try it yourself and try to do it without looking at the screen
<AlanBell> I just about managed to do it with Lucid, Maverick is impossible, Natty is horrible, but looks like it could be made to be possible
<jcastro> 39 jobs (4 hours 40 minutes)
<jcastro> Launchpad queue - 39 jobs (4 hours 40 minutes)
<jcastro> talk about post beta firehose!
<czajkowski> ello
 * popey tickles Riddell 
<Riddell> I'm not ticklish!
<popey> I shall test this theory if I get UDS sponsorship!
<popey> In fact I should have put that on my application.
<vish> evilduanedesign: duanedesign: around?
<duanedesign> vish: hello
<duanedesign> vish: i just got in, good tiiming
<vish> :)
<Technoviking> what is non the unity Gnome selection called in Natty GDM?
<jcastro> "Oh no please not the GS vs Unity thing, this is like Megadeth vs Metallica " haha awesome
<jcastro> Technoviking: "Ubuntu Classic"
<maco> Riddell: i think experience suggests that to be false
<Technoviking> jcastro: thanks
<Riddell> maco: I've experienced tickling, I'm not ticklish
<maco> Riddell: hmmm...i thought you did respond when i tickled you....
<AlanBell> anyone want to stress test a mumble server on mumble.libertus.co.uk
<AlanBell> bunch of random -uk people on there at the moment
<akgraner> AlanBell I <3 mumble...
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-01
<jono> http://bit.ly/fTOlcc
<jcastro> AlanBell: around?
<nigelb> good morning
<vish> gah! i hate you, jono !!! i was like wtf was he on, what was he thinking!
<jono> vish, LOL!
<vish> ;)
<pleia2> jono: grantbow and I were on caltrain reading it, then OH DOH :P
<jono> pleia2, hehe
<jono> glad you folks liked it :-)
<jono> I am surprised how many people believed some of it
<jono> :-)
<pleia2> apparently we all believe you're ready to crack ;)
<jono> hehe
<vish> hehe!
<AlanBell> have a look on Google maps along the thames near millbank :)
<vish> haha!
<jussi> lol
<jussi> And dammit, I keep missing Jono. If someone sees him before I do, please ask him to contact me
<AlanBell> just ping jefspaletta in #fedora instead
<jussi> rofl
<vish> jussi: maybe a memoserv?
<jussi> vish: nah, Ill get him at some point.
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> jussi: not really his timezone stay on later on this evening and you'll nab him
<dpm> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<popey> MOO!
 * dholbach pets popey
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌▌ ▌▞▀▖▞▀▖
<czajkowski> ▙▄▌▌ ▌▌▄▖▚▄
<czajkowski> ▌ ▌▌ ▌▌ ▌▖ ▌
<czajkowski> ▘ ▘▝▀ ▝▀ ▝▀
<czajkowski> :)
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<AlanBell> April hugs day
<huats> morning
<kim0> morning everyone
<nigelb> did everyone see the new google opneing?
<nigelb> http://www.google.com/intl/en/jobs/uslocations/mountain-view/autocompleter/index.html
<kim0> nigelb: :) autocompleter hehe
 * kim0 remembers not to take the Internet seriously today
<nigelb> heh
<czajkowski> hmm interesting http://www.debian.org/
<daker> good morning
<daker> http://youtu.be/Bu927_ul_X0
<kim0> daker: Morning man
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<kim0> ok this is cool :) http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/bash/
<daker> 32 °C here it's very HOT!!!
<dholbach> woah, not bad - just 15°C here
<nigelb> 75
<czajkowski> hmm did latest updates of natty, rebooted and not coming back to life... either my laptop is messed up, or latest updates breaks things, jcastro any idea?
<czajkowski> hmm every time I put my mouse over the text box to click on the user nick to log in the screen goes BLACK
<czajkowski> bugger
<sense> ASCIIIIIII-AAAAART, ASCIIII-AAART in the server welcome message!
<sense> jussi: do something!
<czajkowski> sense: freenode welcome :) not Ubuntu
<czajkowski> sense: jussi isn't a staffer
<dholbach> sense, you're right - I'm sure we can ban them somehow
<sense> czajkowski: He still should do something against it!
<czajkowski> sense: eh no .
<sense> :)
<czajkowski> there are a lot more of us staffers who like it :)
<sense> dholbach: yeah, we'll find a way
<sense> czajkowski: It's quite pink.
<czajkowski> I prefer orange
<sense> purple
<czajkowski> but that's me
<sense> czajkowski: Orange marches?
<sense> Or just normal ubuntero preferences?
<czajkowski> have you ever seen my blog them
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> lczajkowski.com
<czajkowski> ORANGE and YELLOW madness :)
<sense> They're cheerful colours.
<sense> remind me of the world cup
<jono> hey all
<kim0> morning
<kim0> Jef!
<kim0> hehe
<dpm> hey jono :)
<jono> hey dpm :-)
<czajkowski> dear natty you're breaking my heart today :(
<JFo> jono, somehow deep inside, I knew ;-)
<Technoviking> morning all
<dholbach> duanedesign, I finished a 30m "intro to ubuntu development" screencast - it's not perfect yet, but it could be a good start - let's chat about more and other screencasts on monday :)
<dholbach> alright my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> have a great weekend
<dholbach> big hugs to you all
<dholbach> and the burn-down chart looks ready for the weekend too :-D
<czajkowski> toodles dholbach
<dholbach> bye czajkowski
<jcastro_> pleia2: around?
<jcastro_> nigelb: you too
<pleia2> jcastro_: am now
<jcastro_> hi
<jcastro_> classroom session in 25?
<pleia2> jcastro_: with davidm?
<jcastro_> yep
<jcastro_> I've got him idling in all three channels
<jcastro_> just need to doublecheck the bot I guess?
<pleia2> k, sorted the calendar
<doctormo> Does anyone know how to boot an ubuntu server iso from a usb stick?
<pleia2> jcastro: will he want -classroom moderated?
<jcastro> let's ask
<doctormo> I tried out the usb-creator, but the boot fails with a mystic gfxboot unknown command error.
<daker> Oh check that http://www.googlefriendship.com/
<nigelb> jcastro: yes
<nigelb> jcastro: oh, ok, all sorted.
<nigelb> jcastro: (sorry, was at a local event)
<jcastro> mhall119: Daviey: fyi rooms are now in summit
<jcastro> we will lose one smaller room to linaro which is TBD still
<Daviey> jcastro, cool... how did you add them btw?  through admin ui?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> the one trick is you need to do the tracks first
<Daviey> jcastro, is the room size, and plenary room declared?
<jcastro> yep
<Daviey> jcastro, rock star!
<jcastro> each room needs tracks assigned to it
<jcastro> I just need the SQL
<Daviey> mhall119, i just sent you a backtrace :/
<Daviey> jcastro, I thought i wrote a management tool for adding the times
<Daviey> maybe i didn't
<jcastro> sorry, let me rephrase, I need the slots made, I don't need like raw sql. :)
<nigelb> I thought there was.
 * nigelb remembers using it.
<jcastro> Daviey: I thought Ng just ran some script iirc
<Daviey> If not.. that is something that should be added... using raw sql makes baby cries
<nigelb> jcastro: that is setting that slot 1 is 10 am to 11 am, etc?
<Daviey> jcastro, do you want to make babies cry?
<nigelb> Daviey: Hold your tears, I'm fairly sure its there :)
<jcastro> nigelb: yeah
<nigelb> jcastro: Its there, do you want me to walk you through it?
<jcastro> sure, URL me
<Daviey> nigelb, i don't think jcastro can run it
<Daviey> it's a console tool
<nigelb> Daviey: permissions?
<nigelb> Daviey: there is a /admin url, does jcastro have access?
<jcastro> we never ever change the slot times, can't we just make it automatic
<jcastro> like "clone the same thing from last time"
<Daviey> jcastro, raise a bug :)
<nigelb> http://summit.ubuntu.com/admin/schedule/slot/
<jcastro> I added it to that sprint page
<nigelb> jcastro: try ^^
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I know that admin page
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> You'll have to manually add them for now.
<jcastro> what I am talking about is a bit of sql we have that does that automatically
<Daviey> nigelb, yeah... but that means adding 300 entries manually
<jcastro> because now, there's no way I'm going to spend 2 days adding that
<nigelb> Daviey:
<nigelb> Right.
<Daviey> What i was saying, is that i thought i had a management tool for just doing it
<Daviey> in one go
 * nigelb looks
<jcastro> we do, we've used it twice now
<jcastro> it's just some script Ng runs somewhere
<Daviey> pgsql < somefoo.sql is not what i was thinking of
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> and then we run it, realize our UTC offset was wrong, delete it and then rerun it
<nigelb> bah
<jcastro> was what happened last time iirc
<nigelb> that's fail, we should have a click thingy.
<nigelb> or a django thingy.
<Daviey> ahhhh... jcastro - the tool was to fix the offset.. yes, you are correct
<jcastro> or, when I create a new summit it should just create them
<Daviey> fixtimeoffset.py
<nigelb> Daviey: which means we don'
<Daviey> ack
<nigelb> don't have a proper tool?
<Daviey> nigelb, please create it... kkthnxbye
<nigelb> Daviey: can I haz db dump for that table?
<Daviey> nigelb, http://pb.daviey.com/Pwpe/raw/
 * nigelb hugs Daviey 
<Daviey> date obv. needs to be autogenerated
<nigelb> Daviey: We save the time with tz? I just died a little.
<jcastro> czajkowski: there is a unity 3.8.2 update now
<jcastro> czajkowski: mine was crash city until just now when I upgraded
<jono> jcastro, is it safe to upgrade natty, I see ubuntu-desktop is held back
<jcastro> it has been for me
<jcastro> when you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade what does it say it wants to remove?
<jcastro> (but don't hit enter)
<jono> The following packages have been kept back:
<jono>   ubuntu-desktop xserver-xorg-video-all
<jono> jcastro, ^
<jono> it is the ubuntu-desktop bit that worries me
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> do
<jcastro> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jcastro> and what does it say it wants to remove?
<jono> jcastro, nothing
<jono> just upgrade the package
<jcastro> that should be fine then
<jcastro> if it was like "removing X!" then I'd say no
<jono> jcastro, so you got new scrollbars now?
<jcastro> I have the PPA installed
<jcastro> iirc scrollbars didn't make it
<jcastro> I think didrocks or seb is the one to talk about that
<jono> oh I thought it hit this update
<jono> np
<jono> jcastro, where is the Unity changelog?
<jcastro> jono: I am PPAing it because I have multihead and have been helping cimi with some bugs
<jono> cool
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2011-April/010446.html
<jcastro> ROAR
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/unity/3.0/3.8.2
<jcastro> there's the upstream milestone
<vish> jono: jcastro:  <dbarth_> scrollbar is in, thanks to the release team understanding
<vish> from release meeting
<vish> ha! that was about the ACK; needs to be released i guess : Bug #730740
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 730740 in gtk+2.0 "FFE: Provide support for dynamically loading the new overlay scrollbar feature" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730740
<vish> jono: btw: <jussi> And dammit, I keep missing Jono. If someone sees him before I do, please ask him to contact me
<vish> jussi: ^ hez here ;)
<mhall119> jcastro: auto-creating slots is on our list of features to add
<mhall119> it's not too hard, really
<mhall119> when do you need slots?
<jcastro> next-weekish?
<jcastro> fridayish or so
<jcastro> i just need enough time to test that things are scheduling, etc.
<Pendulum> random note, I was reading one of the books in Diana Wynne Jones' Chrestomanci series and there's a character named Oneir :)
<Pendulum> which, knowing her writing, is definitely intentional usage of the root of oneiric :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: holla at me when you get the unity update
<jcastro> this basically fixed all the crashing
<jcastro> jono: it's friday
<jcastro> discuss:
<jcastro> http://www.nme.com/blog/index.php?p=10020&title=the_top_10_metal_albums_of_all_time&blog=149&more=1
<AlanBell> lets play "guess which one AlanBell has seen in concert"
<jcastro> korn?
<IdleOne> if you have any taste it would be Pantera
<AlanBell> nope
<IdleOne> I saw GnR at the Montreal show which got them banned for life
<IdleOne> "show" 4.5 songs and a finger from axl
<jcastro> and then there was a riot?
<IdleOne> yup
<jcastro> hah I remember the news when that happened
<jcastro> was that the second time  he had done that?
<IdleOne> I am proud to say I did not participate
<jcastro> iirc he did that when James from metallica caught on fire
<IdleOne> yeah
<jcastro> and axel didn't play
<IdleOne> They did 4-5 songs but all he did the whole time was complain about not being able to hear himself
<AlanBell> I would certainly have been up for G&R, but it wasn't them
<IdleOne> had he showed up for sound check maybe he would have been able to hear himself
<jcastro> I don't know why he would care, he's never on key anyway
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> after that I lost interest in them
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Donington_Park_Festivals#Metallica_Escape_from_the_Studio_.2795 I went to that
<jcastro> oh I saw that tour
<AlanBell> one of my friends was into metal, made me get all dressed up in black and put a bandanna on me to hide my lack of long hair
<Pendulum> AlanBell: please tell me there is photo proof
<IdleOne> hehe
<Pendulum> I want to see if the photos are as good as the mental image I got
<AlanBell> I fear you will be stuck with the mental image
<Pendulum> you disappoint me :(
<AlanBell> I will get all dressed up again in my metal outfit next time I see you Pendulum
<AlanBell> although it would have to be a new one as there is *no way* I fit into stuff I wore in 1995
<Pendulum> haha
<AlanBell> I wonder if I still have the Tshirt somewhere
<AlanBell> nope, think that was made into dusters with skulls on
<jcastro> best way to finish a Friday
<jcastro> troll Aq
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-02
<mhall119> jcastro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/+bugs?field.tag=summitjam
<mhall119> jcastro: how much do you love me? https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/auto-slots/+merge/56027
<jcastro> mhall119: very much? :)
<nigelb> anyone got a minute to test someone? IdleOne?
<AlanBell> I have :)
<AlanBell> but I don't count
<pleia2> test someone?
<nigelb> err, something :D
<nigelb> Quizubuntu
<AlanBell> in #ubuntu-trivia
<pleia2> do I have to know the answers to any trivia to help? ;)
<nigelb> nah
<nigelb> just try !choose
<nigelb> but if you get addicted, AlanBell and I are not responsible
<duanedesign> morning all
<nigelb> PinkUnicorns? heh
 * duanedesign spots nigelb 
<duanedesign> and waves
 * nigelb waves to duanedesign 
 * duanedesign thins I know what nigel is watching today
<duanedesign> thinks*
<nigelb> hehe
<duanedesign> how is india doing?
<nigelb> very bad :(
<duanedesign> ohhhh no
<duanedesign> unfortunately we get no Cricket coverage here
<head_victim> duanedesign: http://livescores.cricket.com.au/summary_2507_49.html if you're interested
<nigelb> hrm, this one is a bit more lively http://www.espncricinfo.com/icc_cricket_worldcup2011/engine/current/match/433606.html
<mhall119> Daviey: any chance that there's a UK code review jam this weekend?
<nigelb> mhall119: code review?
 * nigelb will be working on summit tomorrow
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah, for some of yesterday's work
<mhall119> if you could look over them too
<mhall119> your /today branch was merged with some modifications
<mhall119> instead of it being /uds-o/today/
<mhall119> it's just /today/
<mhall119> and it'll assume Summit.objects.next()
<nigelb> mhall119: oh, neat
<Technoviking> what channel is ugj events happening in if you loco is not doing anything?
<nigelb> #ubuntu-locoteams
<nigelb> well, its the genteric channel, but if something specific is happening, you could join -bugs or -translations or -testing
<AlanBell> Technoviking: in -uk we have been doing virtual stuff
<AlanBell> on IRC and voice conferencing with a mumble server
 * jcastro is installing ubuntu for a friend of a friend
<nigelb> head_victim: WE WON! WE WON!
<Technoviking> jcastro: I thought the new scroll was out?
<jcastro> I thought it was too
<jcastro> but they put it in yesterday
<jcastro> or approved it anyway, don't know if it's in now or not
<jcastro> I think mark sabdfl'ed it
<Technoviking> heh
<duanedesign> nigelb: india won?
<nigelb> duanedesign: Yes!
<duanedesign> \o/
<jcastro> man, unity is running awesome on this mini 9 of all things
<kim0> jcastro: man .. is there a guide to unity features/shortcuts ...etc .. like noob2pro in 10mis or so
<jcastro> I have keyboard shortcuts
<Technoviking> jcastro: it is running like a beast on my Macbook Pro
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts
<jcastro> Technoviking: I can't believe it works this well on a netbook
<jcastro> kim0: I need to make a video, maybe tomorrow or something
<jcastro> kim0: my trick is super, then just start typing
<kim0> jcastro: yeah
<jcastro> it's like a GNOME-do like thing
<jcastro> super, terminal, down arrow, enter
<kim0> we were checking out unity yesterday at UGJ
<jcastro> but the "terminal" autocompletes
<kim0> and some people were unsure what exactly to checkout
<jcastro> so it's like super, ter, down arrow, enter
<kim0> cool!
<jcastro> oh dude
<jcastro> super, ter, tab, enter
<Technoviking> need to try it my sons old Acer A1
<Technoviking> still hate the purple-tinted terminal
<Technoviking> is global-menu flicker a known bug?
<czajkowski> jcastro: just back online
<czajkowski> unity is still being weird
<czajkowski> can't change connections to net when I click on the internet sybol so can't connect to my VPN
<jcastro> what do you mean weird?
<czajkowski> can't max stuff
<czajkowski> the top of every application when it launches is going too high
<czajkowski> so can't see the buttons
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> temp work around
<jcastro> hold alt then click on the window to drag it down
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> so known issue :(
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> let me guess
<jcastro> the entire thing except one infuriatingly small part of the title bar
<paultag> czajkowski: fluxbox always works
<czajkowski> jcastro: aye
<czajkowski> the bit I need to max min stuff
<czajkowski> paultag: I've just taken 10 mg of valium today so I'm pretty whacked. lemmie lone :)
<czajkowski> stupid back problems
<czajkowski> :(
<jcastro> czajkowski: good news, jason says he committed a fix to trunk for that last night
<paultag> awww
<czajkowski> jcastro: at least I can use my mouse pad again without it crashing ;(
<czajkowski> which made working yesterday a royal pain in the you know whatstis
<nigelb> Bah, I give up sleep.  Firecrackers all around!
<kim0> Does unity have no ALT+TAB
<czajkowski> kim0: nope works fine here, I remember popey saying he couldnt tab alt and it would crash
<kim0> nothing is crashing .. just not doing anything
<czajkowski> jcastro: it's been impressive reading the #ugj #locoteams tweets today re the evnet
<kim0> also not able to switch workspaces
<czajkowski> kim0: sorry working here
<kim0> ctrl-alt-→ ..etc .. not doing anything
<czajkowski> kim0: nope working here
<czajkowski> and just did an update
<kim0> awesome :)
<czajkowski> 87 more updates
<Pendulum> jcastro: do you have any major objection to my also putting the list of keyboard shortcuts on the accessibility wiki?
<jcastro> Pendulum: go for it! They're all finalized now
<Pendulum> awesome, thanks
<pleia2> yay :)
<Pendulum> just rather difficult to find if you don't know where they are right now
<czajkowski> gah leinster are wining!
<czajkowski> not helping
<czajkowski> bugger wrong screen
<czajkowski> Pendulum: me on unity and reportin stuff watching rugby via twitter and jon on his ipad2 playing flight control.
<czajkowski> yay for long cosy couches
<kim0> not having chrome tabs on screen-top is not nice
<czajkowski> jcastro: you at a jam ?
<jcastro> not till tomorrow
<jcastro> just making USB sticks for it now
<czajkowski> great stuff
<czajkowski> jcastro: any idea why when I upgraded my default browser changed to FF >:(
<jcastro> not sure
<Pendulum> czajkowski: there's a bug about that
<czajkowski> it's a royally irritating one
<czajkowski> and then hrome decided to wipe all my login and password details >:(
<Pendulum> yeah, akgraner had the same problem
<Pendulum> yep
<Pendulum> this sounds like the same problem she had
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<kim0> ok figured out the alt+tab thing .. was missing a compiz plugins package .. filed bug 748564
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 748564 in unity "Add packaging dependency on compiz-plugins-main" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/748564
<kim0> ok the ctrl-alt-<num-pad-key> thing is pure awesome ;)
<jcastro> kim0: I know right
<jcastro> the numpad thing
<jcastro> kim0: I do super-#
<jcastro> browser on 1
<jcastro> mail on 2
<jcastro> nautilus on 3
<jcastro> twitter on 4
<kim0> just wish chrome tabs wouldn't detach when my mouse hits screen-top
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> what do you mean?
<kim0> jcastro: I'm used to running chrome with no panels on top
<jcastro> oh I see
<kim0> it's really hard to drag tabs perfectly horizontally .. you just have to be pressing against the ceiling ;)
<jcastro> oh wow
<jcastro> that's /annoying/
<jcastro> never noticed that before
<kim0> oh really :)
<kim0> jcastro: it would be great if chrome tabs only detach when the mouse moves a larger distance
<kim0> away from the tabs
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> or if we could lie to chrome and make it think it's hitting the top
<jcastro> this is a good thing to bring up at UDS
 * kim0 nods 
<paultag> jcastro: do you know who leads translating stuff? I have some folks working to create the at loco that might want to do a de_AT translation
<kim0> isn't that such a tiny bug :)
 * jcastro hopes someone from chrome will come to UDS
<jcastro> paultag: dpm
<paultag> jcastro: cheers, thanks
<JanC> do you mean chrome tabs detach before you release the mouse button?
<kim0> jcastro: do you know what compiz plugin show the alt-tab mini-window screenshot thing .. coz I think it's slowing down alt+tab for my taste
<kim0> and would rather switch it off
<jcastro> yeah one sec
<kim0> jcastro: sorry for bomarding you with questions :) first unity encounter hehe
<jcastro> kim0: did you know about alt-f2 about:config?
<kim0> huh no
<kim0> was gonna use ccsm
<jcastro> it's a ccsm shortcut
<JanC> there are about 4 compiz plugins that can show something when doing alt+tab
<jcastro> I think it's static application switcher kim0
<jcastro> kim0: turn Show Icon Only on in Appearance
<jcastro> in the static application switcher plugin
<kim0> jcastro: got it! You rock man :)
<kim0> using the Google keyboard shortcuts thing .. and loving it .. http://www.google.com/experimental/
<jcastro> omg!
<jcastro> I have never seen that before
<kim0> jcastro: enjoy :)
<kim0> jcastro: if you'll be like me .. looking for the open-in-a-new-tab thingie .. it's Shift-O
<jcastro> they have that built in Google reader before
<jcastro> which is awesome
<jcastro> I always wondered why they didn't in the search
<kim0> except in reader .. when you mark all as read .. the only way to get past that is a mouse click, right ?!
<jcastro> I always hit f5 to just refresh (lol)
<jcastro> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=94167
<kim0> I mean, if I'm reading planetfedora .. I read titles .. nothing interesting .. shift-a
<jcastro> this is my latest skin kim0
<jcastro> I <3 it
<kim0> I wanna flip to next thing .. like planetubuntu
<kim0> no keyboard way .. sux
 * kim0 checks skin :)
<kim0> hehe looks cool :)
<kim0> jcastro: anothing unity thing .. super-w .. hit ESC .. why did dash apps open
<jcastro> hmm
<jcastro> that looks like a bug
<jcastro> on mine it just cancels
<kim0> weird
<jcastro> off to a bday party, tty all laters
<kim0> o/
<JanC> kim0: did you accidentally "press" super-without-w before Esc ?
<kim0> JanC: anytime before
<kim0> maybe :)
<JanC> I mean, between super-w and Esc
<kim0> nah not everytime
<kim0> testing it multiple times .. getting different results
<JanC> because I can reproduce the "shows dash after esc" then
<JanC> and accidentally "bouncing" super might be easy on some keyboards
<kim0> JanC: I *think* I might be hitting super-w removing finger from super quickly
<kim0> and that's what's causing it ..
<kim0> I guess it's like what you're saying
<kim0> so .. when I do it slow .. it never happens .. when quickly happens though
<kim0> this is really hard to control/reproduce :)
<JanC> I wonder if there is a way to tell whatever does the super+w thing to only show windows on the current workspace...
<kim0> oh .. it should do that yeah
<JanC> I mean, it might be fine on a netbook with 2 windows open, but not so if you have 25 open, spread over 9 workspaces :P
<Technoviking> jcastro: think it would be a good idea to create an Unity specific forum around the time Ubuntu 11.04 launch?
<jcastro> I don't think so
<jcastro> I mean, it'd be like creating a netbook one
<jcastro> actually let me take that back
<jcastro> I think it would be transitionary
<jcastro> like sure we'll get a bunch of them nowish
<jcastro> I would just have them go in desktop environments like the other ones
<Technoviking> ok
<Technoviking> I thought of making one e for 6 month and I imagine there will be a ton of questions for it
<jcastro> the trick will be dealing with dupes
<Technoviking> at least at first
<jcastro> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/gwibber-lens-for-ubuntu-unity-available-adds-social-awesome-to-the-11-04-desktop/
<jcastro> sweeeeeeeeet
<jcastro> I was making fun of ken about this yesterday
<jcastro> I was like dude why don't you just use the twitter API directly so I can use this without using gwibber?
<jcastro> is it bad that all my fancy clothes are aubergine?
<Technoviking> heh
<Technoviking> jcastro: but in purple you are stunning:)
<Technoviking> later Barnes and Noble wifi SUCKS!!!
<jcastro> also I am not unity fanboy #1!
<Technoviking> if not you, then who?
<jcastro> dunno
<jcastro> I am unity report guy #1
<Technoviking> I was going to say cheerleader:)
<Technoviking> I meant to toward your passion for Unity, sorry about that
<jcastro> heh
<AlanBell> jcastro: my new twitter client nearly works a bit
<kim0> hmm .. do old apps like pidgin have a chance of showing up under unity
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/circleoffriends.png
<jcastro> AlanBell: heh
<AlanBell> it uses the streaming API
<jcastro> <-- off to the party for real this time
<kim0> ok pidgin is a bad example .. gnome-do is a good one
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-04-03
<head_victim> nigelb: took me a minute to realise what "we'd" won :) Then I remembered the cricket
<nigelb> head_victim: heh
<JanC> bah, unity seems to be even more broken than previous days...  :-/
<paultag> hey doctormo
<paultag> doctormo: do you still go to the SETC?
<Pendulum> paultag: they're breaking my heart again :(
<paultag> Pendulum: I'm not even watching :(
<Pendulum> it's not as bad currently as the other games have been
<Pendulum> and in better news Detroid won :)
<Pendulum> *Detroit
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-26
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi> o/
<cjohnston> mornin
<jussi> good morning!
<jussi> cjohnston: go over to mhall119's place and wake him up, I want to complain to him about Unity :P :P :P
<imbrandon> jussi: comlain some for me too
<imbrandon> :)
<nigelb> jussi: complaining about unity wakes him up.
<jussi> heh
<jussi> I actually like it lots, just some little things that annoy me :D
 * jussi is trying it on the work pc
<imbrandon> yea tooo many little things for me, stickin to kde and osx
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> i broke down and put xfce in a vm, thats about as close as i get for now
<jussi> like the drag and drop is badly broken. in KDE, I can drag a file from dolphin, hover over a icon, it will open up that program and I can drp the the file into the new program.
<imbrandon> yea there are many things i could go on for days,but wont
<imbrandon> i mean its "ok" but not worth the effort, its more worth my time to tweak kde the way i want it
<imbrandon> and 99% of the time i'm in osx anyhow
<cjohnston> lol.. I'm only about 20 minutes away from him right now
<imbrandon> me ?
<jussi> it is definately something Id put on the in laws PC... if moonlight supported that horrible silverlight drm - which it doesnt
<jussi> (but my inlaws "must have")
<imbrandon> nah, i put it on my stepdads , actually he's been running gnome since dapper
<imbrandon> and just bought a mac cuz he hated unity
<imbrandon> and he is 72
<imbrandon> lol
<jussi> imbrandon: you could have just installed gnoome panel for him...
<imbrandon> i did, but by that time he had his mind made up
<imbrandon> he is actualyl good, knows how to package apps and such
<imbrandon> just dont hang on forums and irc
<jussi> oh, cool
<imbrandon> suprised the hell outa me for a 72 year old
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> but yea he took to dapper like it was water and learned a ton
<imbrandon> never used linux before then
<imbrandon> but if your retired and got nothing better to do either ...
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> he does still dual boot though, but only to a terminal and byobu
<imbrandon> tried to show  him vmware, ohhh no
<imbrandon> ok gota get some work done, getting side tracked
<imbrandon> ttyl :)
<jussi> mind, wrt to packaging, I still think we need an online editor for packaging bugs - how easy would it be to log into LP, click the file you want to change, edit, click save and put a reason and it automatically creates a patch, which you can specify a bug to attach to.
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> might be intresting
<imbrandon> thats similar to the drupal patch queue
<imbrandon> its intergrated into git and patches
<imbrandon> like that
<imbrandon> and makes a branch
<jussi> yep
<imbrandon> and runs tests
<jussi> and you dont need to do any setup, it just works from anywhere with a browser
<imbrandon> yea, it makes alot more work for the maintainer
<jussi> hrm?
<imbrandon> but the contrib is alot less
<imbrandon> dunno really how to plain it good, but step through their process
<imbrandon> its all open
<imbrandon> on modules.drupal.org
<imbrandon> just pick any module and gotot the issue quwuw
<imbrandon> queue
 * jussi assigns nigelb to make it happen :P bwahahah
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> yea its kinda hard to explain but makes more work for the maintainer(S) but manageable and its a way diff workflow than the old scholler are used to
<imbrandon> so you;ll get flack htere
<imbrandon> but it makes the crtib almost no barier
<imbrandon> so its a tradeoff
<imbrandon> one i think is good, but still a trade off
<jussi> fair enough
<imbrandon> and its not terrible dont get me wrong
<imbrandon> but it is noticeable
<imbrandon> ok back to work for me
<jussi> laters
<nigelb> whatever I got vlunteered to do, I nominate cjohnston to do.
<nigelb> :P
<cjohnston> nope
<jussi> nigelb: sorry, t wasnt volunteered, it was voluntelled!
<jussi> you have to do it now :P
<nigelb> hahah
<nigelb> if you can give me 40 hour days, sure
<czajkowski> jussi: stop torturing the kid!
<jussi> czajkowski: Im NOT! :P
<czajkowski> poor child looked tramatised!
<jussi> nah, she just likes yo make faces. (and has wind)
<czajkowski> :p
<mhall119> who's complaining about unity?
<jussi> mhall119: me :P
<mhall119> jussi: black screen/wallpaper only?
<jussi> mhall119: nah, I had flickering like crazy which unity --reset fixed
<czajkowski> jussi: every0one did
<czajkowski> jussi: bug reported friday adnnupdted early with that fix
<jussi> czajkowski: not everyone
<jussi> "Bilal Akhtar  -  It worked straightaway for me, no need for reset. Weird."
<mhall119> Maybe it only works for unity devs
<jussi> hehe
<nigelb> It only happens to people who don't know how to fix it.
<jussi> mhall119: btw, do you know what happened to clipper?
<mhall119> jussi: no, is that a clipboard manager?
<jussi> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> I've been using Glipper for years now
<jussi> oh, it works. lol
<jussi> sigh, why isnt this in by default?
<mhall119> why isn't what in?
<jussi> mhall119: glipper in ubuntu by default. I had to install it a few mins ago
<mhall119> jussi: probably because most people won't use it
<mhall119> also it needs a mono-color icon for it's indicator
<jussi> really? o.O Its like in my top 10 used apps...
<mhall119> jussi: mine too
<jussi> yes, and a nice integrated menu colour
<mhall119> but my parents still highlight and choose copy/paste from menus :(
<jussi> mhall119: hehe, mine do not, but I know people that do :/
<mhall119> a part of me dies when I see someone go to the menus instead of ctrl+c/ctrl+v
<jussi> mhall119: I have a strange habit of right click -> copy, but thats mostly because I still have the mouse in my hand.
<nigelb> mhall119: I don't use Ctrl +c/Ctrl +v
<nigelb> I use Cmd :D
<Pici> shift/ctrl-ins
<mhall119> nigelb: it's like I don't even know you anymore
<nigelb> mhall119: haha
<nigelb> my servers still run ubuntu
<jcastro> oh hey, reminder
<jcastro> <--- at a conference from tomorrow until friday
<jcastro> so if you need me for something, today is your day!
<cjohnston> Not allowed jcastro
<jcastro> cjohnston, woooo
<cjohnston> What conference jcastro ?
<jcastro> POSSCON
<cjohnston> sweet
<nigelb> jcastro: Do you know who's coming down for Ubuntu Cloud Day?
<jcastro> no idea
<jcastro> prakash maybe?
<nigelb> jcastro: Yeah, but tech folks.
 * jussi thinks about what things he could "need" jcastro for... :P
<imbrandon> nigelb: ME! j/k , well I am but i'm no one :P
<nigelb> imbrandon: you are coming down?
<nigelb> srsly?
<imbrandon> i was gonna be near there, thought about crashing you guys
<imbrandon> so not really attending but i may pop in for a lil bit
<nigelb> imbrandon: if you do make it, let's plan to catch up :)
<imbrandon> kk
<nigelb> I live in Bangalore... at least for the next few months.
<imbrandon> wow heh
<nigelb> I dunno if I'll mkae it to the event itself though.
<imbrandon> i got to be down in orlando toamrrow afternoon, then i got a little time to kill
<imbrandon> not a ton but ya know
<imbrandon> err day after tomarrow
<imbrandon> wed
<imbrandon> maybe i can talk jorge into the Flying Saucer
<imbrandon> :)
<nigelb> haha
<czajkowski> linkedin is rather interesting
<czajkowski> and very useful at times
<czajkowski> amusing to see people viewing my linkedin profile given there is no way they are viewing it to give me a job
<imbrandon> czajkowski: heh
<imbrandon> czajkowski: i get that on g+ alot, i have a ton of followers on g+ i have no idea who they are
<imbrandon> and twitter, omg no idea about that one, somehow i got 5k followers and i only follow like 150 ppl
<imbrandon> crazy
<imbrandon> and i dont tweek but like once a week
<jussi> imbrandon: you are a "ubuntu celebrity"
<jussi> :P
<imbrandon> bah, there are bigger rock stars than me, like you and czajkowski  :)
<jussi> meh, me a rock star? no way
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> I'm not
<jussi> czajkowski: nah, but you are a superstar
<czajkowski> I just find it amusing people watching my activity :)
<imbrandon> lol yea
<czajkowski> jussi: not the way I'm feeling today
<czajkowski> though I did bake a cake at lunch time
<jussi> czajkowski: nice
<czajkowski> yummy carrot cake with butter icing
<imbrandon> czajkowski: so what did ya have for breakfast ? huh ? i'm still waiting on juju to make me some breakfast
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> j/k
<jussi> czajkowski: even superstars dont feel great evreryday
<jussi> czajkowski: the fact is, you still get stuff done, even when feeling crappy
<jussi> imbrandon: juju breakfasts, what a great idea! :D
<czajkowski> imbrandon: tea toast standard breakie
<czajkowski> and one I can mucnh and sort through mail
<czajkowski> trying to get 5 days work done in 4 days
<imbrandon> haha i was just playin :)
<imbrandon> yea i know the feelin, not for me right now but i've been there many a days
<imbrandon> and what is a breakie, i was kinda jokin but now i gotta know :)
<imbrandon> ohhhh
<imbrandon> never mind
<jussi> imbrandon: breakie = breakfast
<jussi> :P
<imbrandon> yea
 * jussi hugs imbrandon
<imbrandon> i read it wrong the first time, like that was a 3rd thing to eat
<imbrandon> lol
 * imbrandon gets more mt dew 
<imbrandon> maybe i need to switch to coffee
<imbrandon> lol
 * imbrandon was expecting her to say something with vegamite (sp?) on it, eww lol
<jussi> vegemite is lovely!
<imbrandon> >.<
<czajkowski> ewwwwww
<jussi> hehe
<czajkowski> thats liek saying marmite is nice
<czajkowski> evil smelly old socks are nicer!
 * jussi has a big jar in the cupboard
<imbrandon> lol
<popey> \o/ marmite hilight
<jussi> btw, anyone know marks location / tz currently?
<imbrandon> not i
<jcastro> mhall119, I think I fixed my sound, wanna test?
<popey> jussi: probably BST
<imbrandon> he gonna be in NC with jcastro tomarrow ?
<jussi> morning jono!
<jono> howdy jussi
<jono> hows things?
<jussi> jono: apart from the fact I havent slept? not bad
<jono> lol
<jussi> :D
<czajkowski> jono: welcome back all refreshed after you holiday
<mhall119> sleep is over-rated
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; +1
<czajkowski> jussi: sleep is over rated. I do my best work at 2am and wide awake!
<jussi> mhall119: "you can sleep when the war is over son"
 * czajkowski hugs mhall119 
<jono> hah, I am still on vacation :-)
<jono> another week yet :-)
<MrChrisDruif> "You can sleep all you want once you're dead"
<cjohnston> jono exists!
<jono> cjohnston, only just :-)
<czajkowski> jussi: https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-c8hvgXD4RhQ/T3B86nh8PTI/AAAAAAAACLM/autV8o55d9c/s522/IMG_20120326_150707.jpg lunctime baking
<mhall119> jussi: I'll sleep when bug #1 is Fix Released
<ubot2> mhall119: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<jussi> czajkowski: yeah, just saw it in the stream
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> right, time to cook dinner -wok on the way!
<cjohnston> jono: I'm about to update summit with more than 5000 lines of code change
<czajkowski> mhall119: see the CC agenda
<czajkowski> cjohnston: is that your warning for things going to break take cover
<jono> cjohnston, yowzer
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> jono: you lived in england long enough young man to call it a holiday :)
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> czajkowski: linky?
<czajkowski> jono: I can just about deal with your z's instead of s's!
<jono> czajkowski, lol
<jono> whatever, it's only words :-)
<czajkowski> mhall119: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<czajkowski> jono: :)
<technoviking> Jono is an 'merica now, spent the last week at Wal-Mart:)
<mhall119> czajkowski: um...ok
<cjohnston> people of walmart is awesome
<mhall119> czajkowski: what is he going to discuss about it?
<jono> haha
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bug1
<czajkowski> I haz no idea
<technoviking> jcastro: ping?
 * czajkowski pops the kettle on and makes a cuppa tea  to go with her cake
<jcastro> yo yo technoviking
<jono> today I took a cooking class with the family, made handmade pasta, ravioli, tirimasu, and drank plenty of wine
<jono> was a good time :-)
<mhall119> czajkowski: oh, looks like he wants to s/windows/proprietary operating systems/
<technoviking> so, the launchpad plugin on the test forums is having some issue, probably related to php-openid, but Stuart can't spare anyone to look into it
<mhall119> which,  given than nearly all of "proprietary operating systems" on the desktop is Windows, I don't see the point
<technoviking> I LOVE HAVING THE LAUNCHER IN ONLY ONE WINDOW!!!
<cprofitt> technoviking: hello
<technoviking> cprofitt: hi
<cprofitt> jono: nice -- I love cooking... fresh pasta is great
<jcastro> technoviking, ok can you put that as the blocker in the RT ticket?
<technoviking> jcastro: can do
<mhall119> technoviking: it's always been that way for me
<mhall119> since I have only one screen
<jcastro> technoviking, from now on, blockers go in the ticket, so that it's clear to CC/Forums Council/sabdfl exactly what is stopping the work.
<technoviking> jcastro: roger that
<technoviking> I'm beginning to hate RT 16733 :)
<jono> cprofitt, :-)
 * jono responds to yet another pointless discussion with Fab over software freedom :-)
<jcastro> technoviking, beginning?! Hah!
 * czajkowski hugs jono 
<jcastro> jono, oh I hope it's on G+
<czajkowski> jono: is it really worth it
<jono> indeed it is
<jono> jcastro, indeed it is
<jono> czajkowski, not at all :-)
<jcastro> this is why we can't have nice things
<jono> haha
<imbrandon> jono: Fab ?
<technoviking> imbrandon: Linux Outlaws Fab
<mhall119> he's just contrary to be contrary
<imbrandon> oh i blocked that dude months ago
<jono> imbrandon, Fabian Schnersal
<imbrandon> yea
<jono> he just enjoys spending his days rambling on G+ about how other people are not free enough
<imbrandon> yea i blocked him on g+ months ago, forgot about it
<mhall119> if you posted something about "Ubuntu saving stray puppies" he'd probably post about how evil puppies are
<jono> I would rather spend my time doing useful things
<czajkowski> I've him blocked also
<imbrandon> like makin it free
<jono> such as watching kittens riding roombas or something
<imbrandon> :)
<czajkowski> and working with him to organise a confernece
<czajkowski> fun times :)
<imbrandon> HAHAHAH
<imbrandon> me hears the roomba sound mixed intot the next severed song
<czajkowski> quiet as a mouse when dealing with him face to face
<mhall119> czajkowski: pseudononymous bravery?
<imbrandon> czajkowski: most peple like that are, its quite funny
<imbrandon> i worked with a fella the exact same way, even internally at work, but he was in the office next to mine. and NEVER spoke aloud hardly
<imbrandon> even in convo
<imbrandon> but man if his kde gentoo ricer box couldne t open some attachement from outlook cuz it was a .docx ( even when ubuntu could  lol ) it was then end of days
<MrChrisDruif> imbrandon; ^_^
<jono> I just responded again
<mhall119> jono: Florance is too nice (or so I'm told) to waste time on internet trolls
<jono> mhall119, heh
<jono> it is indeed
<pleia2> jcastro_: Prakash == Prakash Advani ?
 * mhall119 is seriously considering working from the hammock today
<Pendulum> mhall119: sounds like a good idea to me
<mhall119> but that means I have to re-assemble it
<czajkowski> mhall119: I hope the jobs jump all over you and you have no peace!
<czajkowski> mhall119: you know I love you dearly but that's just teasing us!
<jono> imbrandon, good to have you back here, dude
<jono> imbrandon, I will always fondly remember my very first UDS hanging out with you at the Oasis bar in the valle
<jono> valley
<mhall119> jobs jumping all over me?
 * mhall119 assumes s/jobs/dogs/
<mhall119> and only one of them can even reach the hammock's height
<czajkowski> mhall119: dogs
<imbrandon> HAHAH
<imbrandon> jono: ONE TOOTH
<czajkowski> dear gods my typing is dreadful today
<jono> imbrandon, ONE TOOTH
<jono> :-)
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> good times, hey i'm gonna be in oakland btw
<imbrandon> sooo that accomplihment stuff kicked me off doing some summit and juju stuff
<imbrandon> and not i am back at it before ya knew it
 * imbrandon spent a little time in the apple camp, shhh
<imbrandon> now*
<imbrandon> jono: I think me and cjohnston gonna have those community-web-themes rockin, he's already put a month or more in on em and i shoved about a week or so of hours in
<imbrandon> they are shapin up
<jono> imbrandon, nice!
<jono> imbrandon, looking forward to seeing you in Oakland
<jono> will be great to have you back in the community :-)
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> its like riding a bike
<imbrandon> just missing jr, but he is still around just not on kde
<imbrandon> :(
<cjohnston> jono: he is only allowed to work on web stuff tho
<jono> hah
<imbrandon> hahah
<cjohnston> I claimed him first
<imbrandon> i think i got some nginx and php packin to do commin up in 12.10, spamms and i are gonna try to get nginx in main
<imbrandon> speakin of i need to post that second nginx blog post today before its tooo late
<imbrandon> back in a bit
<imbrandon> but yea def good times, and great to be back
<mhall119> imbrandon: I bet jcastro would like that
<mhall119> he and marco have gotten nginx powering their wordpress-omg charm
<imbrandon> mhall119: heh probably, its about the same project we're all working on
<imbrandon> yea i've been helping , i'm the brandon in jorges blog posts :)
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> there's so much going on with that, I've barely kept up
<imbrandon> thus about to go into details about it on mine ;)
<imbrandon> hehe i got a series of like 5 to post about the whole setup
<imbrandon> this will be II
<imbrandon> and 4 and 5 arent written yet
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> but yea me jorge joey marco and spamms been rocking the nginx love and mysql lvoe and juju love all over it
<imbrandon> someone will need to do a big over view when done, because it looks like a lot because it is
<imbrandon> spamms and marc spent i know a week streight of 12 hours+ days
<imbrandon> and that was just one week, we;re on week 3 now
<imbrandon> if not almost 4
<imbrandon> mhall119: http://brandonholtsclaw.com/blog/post/2012/zero-to-88-with-juju-and-nginx
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> that as #1
<imbrandon> jono:  ohhhh one last thing before both i let you get back to work and i do something constructive ............. give me gnome pannel back on the default install even if unity is default session :)
<jono> imbrandon, heh
 * imbrandon stops before flames begin
<imbrandon> ;p;
<imbrandon> :)
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> nice of Fab to throw me under the bus like that
<jono> mhall119, can you link me to the d.u.c pages for the Unity docs?
<mhall119> jono: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/technologies/unity/
<jono> mhall119, can you put a link to this in the notes for http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOpVhuB9sVk&feature=youtu.be so people know where to find the docs
<mhall119> jono: done
<jono> thanks mhall119
<jono> mhall119, I just promoted it on the social media channels
<mhall119> jono: I did that last week ;)
<jono> mhall119, cool
<jono> a little more won't hurt :-)
<jono> mhall119, I didnt see you promote it on G+
<mhall119> jono: I have "Ubuntu" on Facebook, and "Ubuntu Unity" on G+
<jono> mhall119, dpm wonderful job on the docs
<jono> it looks really great
<mhall119> I don't have "Ubuntu" on G+
<jono> mhall119, ahhh, gotcha
<mhall119> nor "Ubuntu Unity" (if that exists) on Facebook
<jcastro_> test
<dpm> jono, glad you like them, kudos also go to the dx folk who wrote the source documents
<jono> :-)
<jono> dholbach, can you join #ubuntu-desktop
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; did you notice the Unity Contributors Meeting is on the Fridge twice?
<MrChrisDruif> Every week?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> I don't think we've had that meeting in a while
<jcastro> you can just remove it for now if you'd like
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed "Agenda for 22 June" ^_^
<dholbach> alright my friends - it's dinner time over here
<dholbach> so see you tomorrow! :)
<bkerensa> mhall119: I'm still working on your contributor list since our doc has not frozen yet... If I forget to give it to you do not hesitate to ping me
<mhall119> bkerensa: no worries, how long should I wait before I can assume you've forgotten?
<bkerensa> mhall119: next monday
<bkerensa> :D
<cjohnston> jcastro: summit
<cjohnston> hehe
<jcastro> jbicha: when are you going to be at the venue for posscon?
<czajkowski> jcastro: if only you lived in EU, I could bring you to IReland for a weekend to give a talk on juju and charms for free
<mhall119> czajkowski: if only you lifed in Florida, we'd go do Disney and I'd make you BBQ
<czajkowski> mhall119: meanie!
<mhall119> which I'm pretty sure one-ups more conference speaking
<czajkowski> right need to find an oracle speaker and a canonical speaker in eu
<czajkowski> you'd think this would be easy
<czajkowski> it's not
<cjohnston> you dont take me to disney or make me bbq ever since that first time
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I don't harass him over summit :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: you had the opportunity to come to the last one
<mhall119> you chose not to
<jbicha> jcastro: I live here :) why?
<jcastro> oh ok, I'll be there tomorrow
<jcastro> around 2 or so
<jbicha> jcastro: cool, I'll probably be at the Convention Center or in the IT-oLogy tower then
<jcastro> ok, so just walk around until I find you?
<jbicha> I'll pm you my phone number
<bkerensa> jcastro: Is contest ended? :D
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> your readme needs some work though
<jcastro> you don't tell anyone how to use the charm. :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: blame your reviewer :P
<bkerensa> jcastro: I will fix now
<cjohnston> jcastro: mhall119 http://summit.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> my 2 factor auth is broken today for some reason
<cjohnston> !fil
<ubot2> Factoid 'fil' not found
<cjohnston> !fail
<ubot2> Shaka, when the walls fell.
<jcastro> what is it?
<cjohnston> jcastro: I just pushed ~8k lines of code live on summit
<cjohnston> lines of code changes
<balloons> whoa.. 8k eh? in one commit?
<cjohnston> well
<cjohnston> many commits
<cjohnston> one release
<cjohnston> balloons: test her out ;-)
<cjohnston> you have special powers
<mhall119> cjohnston: I really don't like the dotted border around the columns, is that intentional?
<mhall119> cjohnston: also, I get scrollbars on the twitter messages now
<cjohnston> not really.. we could remove imo
<cjohnston> mhall119: i do too
<cjohnston> but its only in chromium afaik
<mhall119> everything feels so big now, why the larger font?
<mhall119> ah, chromium, ok
<cjohnston> guidelines
<mhall119> cjohnston: hey, we should probably only display the "propose a meeting" when the summit is in the scheduling state
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/ <-- it's not much good there
<cjohnston> its supposed to be
<cjohnston> is uds-p still in scheduling
<mhall119> I hope not...
<mhall119> but, yes
<bkerensa> jcastro: YubiKey for the win :)
 * mhall119 needs to reprogram his yubikey
<bkerensa> mhall119: Do you use it with LastPass?
<bkerensa> I have one Yubikey for LastPass and another for ssh authentication
<mhall119> bkerensa: I don't use it at all currently
<bkerensa> mhall119: ahh
<cjohnston> mhall119: my code aint the problem
<mhall119> bkerensa: but they've started using them for 2-factor auth in Ubuntu SSO
<cjohnston> but yes, they all need to be turned to public, or whatever it is if they are done
<bkerensa> mhall119: what? I can use one for Ubuntu SSO?
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> cjohnston: yeah, I turned uds-p to public and the link is gone now
<cjohnston> mhall119: you should see what happens if you put it in sponsorship
<cjohnston> it dances
<mhall119> bkerensa: it's still in internal testing I think
<bkerensa> but lastpass kind of makes 2-factor for just ubuntu sso moot since LastPass can do 2-factor for everything web-based
<bkerensa> =o
<mhall119> bkerensa: but it's coming soon, and baked into the django-openid-auth we use for summit and LTP
<mhall119> bkerensa: how does lastpass make everything 2-factor?
<bkerensa> mhall119: http://helpdesk.lastpass.com/security-options/yubikey-authentication/
<mhall119> bkerensa: that only adds 2-factor to LastPass, not websites
<mhall119> or am I reading it wrong
<bkerensa> mhall119: oh yeah... I am just tired... It adds 2-factor to lastpass correct
<mhall119> ok
<bkerensa> mhall119: But if passwords are of secure length and form and stored securely on the site your visiting then surely there is no need for 2-factor at the service level if using LastPass?
<bkerensa> Problem is using sites that do not store passwords and other sensitive data in a secure nature
<mhall119> bkerensa: yeah, technically a sufficiently secure password and transport/storage is about the same as 2-factor auth
<mhall119> but let's be honest, none of us follows *all* the password security best practices
<bkerensa> mhall119: nope not all of us :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-27
<cjohnston> thanks jcastro
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<diwic> hi, I have a user who have - probably with good intentions - spammed ~15 bugs with advice that might be wrong.
<diwic> He has probably fixed his microphone by following this advice himself, and then assumed the same advice would fix everybody's mics.
<bkerensa> diwic: this is probably not the appropriate channel for this? Do you need some specific help with this?
<diwic> oh, it's actually 39 bugs. :-/
<diwic> bkerensa, well, I believe he should be told not to do so
<bkerensa> diwic: well this is the Community Team channel. #ubuntu-bugs would likely be more appropriate if you join that channel you can provide the bug ID's and I will go ahead and look into it
<diwic> ok
<dholbach> diwic, I think you could just mail the guy and tell him that this won't work for all the cases of broken mics
<dholbach> and maybe point him to some debugging audio problems page
<dholbach> whenever I spotted people giving bad advice in an area of my expertise I did that and they were usually receptive of the feedback
<bkerensa> diwic: ^
<diwic> dholbach, cool. I was thinking of pinging you about it, but didn't want to disturb your precious patch pilot time :-)
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> diwic, if you can't find an email address of the person in LP, you can use the "contact this user" button
<diwic> ok, I'll do that. Thanks.
 * dholbach hugs james_w
<alourie> hello
<alourie> who is working on developer.u.com ?
<alourie> I need to file a missing link :-)
<dholbach> alourie, which page?
<alourie> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey alourie
<alourie> http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/programming-languages/python/
<alourie> "Workflow and tools" points to a non-existent page
<alourie> dholbach:  ^^
<dholbach> in this case you'd best file a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+filebug
<alourie> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> that will make sure it's on dpm's radar
<alourie> dholbach: any tags?
<dholbach> no, I think it should be fine just like that
<alourie> cool
<alourie> done, reported
<dholbach> awesome
<alourie> oh yes
<dpm> alourie, LP seems to be down atm, so I can't update the status of the bug, but I've just fixed the broken link. Thanks a lot for reporting it!
<alourie> dpm: much better, thank you
<dpm> cool
<mhall119> good morning
<nigelb> Hey mhall119!
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> cjohnston: hey, not sure if you'd be interested in these stats http://91.189.93.100:8000/report/summit/
<mhall119> I was using summit as a testcase for a side project
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> what would be cool is if it showed lines of code chang
<cjohnston> e
<mhall119> yeah, that's be a lot harder
<mhall119> right now it's just parsing a bare bzr log
<nigelb> Neat.
<nigelb> *facepalm*
<nigelb> Only today I got the significance of the word Unity. 
<nigelb> Especially in the context of Ubuntu.
<mhall119> :)
<cjohnston> Daviey: ping
<Daviey> cjohnston: hola
<cjohnston> hey Daviey.. we have an issue that we are trying to fix in Summit.. I think you may be familiar enough (or were familiar enough) with the codebase to help us..
<cjohnston> There is that you cant put a session that takes two slots in a slot that has a break after it....
<cjohnston> We want to make the scheduling stuff ignore the break and let it be scheduled
<cjohnston> Any chance you would be willing to help us try to solve this?
<Daviey> cjohnston: interesting..  i don't think that was ever 'fixed'.. i think for that situation the item was split into Part-1 and Part-2.. making it two sessions.
<mhall119> Daviey: any suggestions on where such a fix would need to be made?
<Daviey> cjohnston: I think if you really want to fix it, you need to add an attribute to the session (override-break), and allow that in the code which otherwise blocks it.
<Daviey> but really, a break isn't a type of session.. so it might be more tricky.
<Daviey> if break/lunch was a session type, that just can't be scheduled to.. i think it would be easier.
<mhall119> Daviey: I was thinking it can be made to just ignore non-open slots when checking for a conflict
<Daviey> mhall119: is a break a slot?
<mhall119> Daviey: yes
<Daviey> Ah, i thought it wasn't.
<mhall119> the 5-minutes between are not, the 15-minute ones are
<mhall119> we don't have an issue scheduling over the 5-minute ones, it's the 15-minute ones we can't
<Daviey> Yes.. so.. I'd add an attribute to the session that allows it to ignore breaks.. then as mhall119 points out, override that when confcit decreasing
<mhall119> so if we just ignore those slot types, I think it would be fine
<Daviey> detecting
<mhall119> Daviey: do you know where that conflict detecting happens?
 * Daviey branches
<Daviey> 35 tag(s) updated. ... crikey
<Daviey>             # Check that the slot is not closed
<Daviey>             if this_slot.type not in ('open', 'plenary'):
<Daviey>                 raise Meeting.SchedulingError("Slot not available")
<Daviey> i'd add.. or if slot.type == break and session.break_override
<Daviey> cjohnston / mhall119 ^^
<Daviey> So add an attribute to a session which allows it to ignore the rule
<Daviey> (you don't want all sessions doing it.. right?)
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> that sounds good to me.. mhall119 ?
<mhall119> go for it
<MrChrisDruif> Psst: for those that don't know it, I've entered myself as candidate for Ubuntu Membership. If you want to leave a testimonial go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MrChrisDruif/Testimonials THANKS!
<dholbach> alright - it's time to have dinner with the rest of my family
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<jcastro> jbicha: I am here!
<jcastro> In columbia I mean
<jbicha> jcastro: where? I'm in Columbia and don't see you! ;)
<jcastro> I'm at the hotel. :)
<balloons> jcastro, still @ the beach
<jcastro> jbicha: so other than the engine yard stuff, is there anything going on tonight?
<balloons> :-)
<jcastro> :)
<jbicha> jcastro: nothing I've heard yet, I'm at the Convention Center for the afternoon
<imbrandon> jcastro: engine yard stuff ? as in the orcrastra php dudes ? i r jelious
<bkerensa> jcastro: oh dave stokes is there cool beans :D
<bkerensa> jcastro: is their a webcast of your talk?
<jbicha> bkerensa: no videos at POSSCON this year, it's a very large amount of work to do that
<balloons> mhall119, I saw you upgrading to unity 5.8.. I just restarted with it.. it's SO SO funny now. I switched off the sticky edge and dual launcher.. and wouldn't you know it.. I miss it
<balloons> I keep trying to use the launcher on the right screen, but it's not there :-(
<cjohnston> jcastro: you still here?
<mhall119> balloons: lol
<bodhi_zazen> For anyone interested : http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2012/ubuntu-meeting.2012-03-27-19.07.html
<bodhi_zazen> FC meeting ^^
<bodhi_zazen> balloons: you have a .deb for me to test ?
<balloons> lol it keeps failing to build
<balloons> so no sadly ;_9
<bodhi_zazen> OUCH !!!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-28
<cjohnston> balloons: checkbox is dieing :-(
<balloons> ?
<balloons> are you killing it or me?
<balloons> :-)
<cjohnston> on upgrade
<cjohnston> balloons: Bug #966792
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 966792 in checkbox "Checkbox error during upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966792
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> when did you / how did you test?
<cjohnston> back around the time you came here
<balloons> ohh you must have the ppa installed still
<balloons> my old build must have finally made it in :-)
<cjohnston> heh
<balloons> it was taking hours and hours and hours
<balloons> lol
<balloons> sorry about that :-0
<balloons> let me kill that "upgrade"
<cjohnston> so you are actually the one killing my upgrade?
<cjohnston> I can blame you and be accurate?
<balloons> yesh!
<balloons> you can kill that package..
<balloons> i wiped it from the ppa
<cjohnston> remove checkbox-app-testing?
<balloons> yes
<cjohnston> kk
<balloons> then update
<balloons> and dist-upgrade should go fine
 * balloons crosses fingers
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> ou have any experience with screenascasting?
<cjohnston> do you
<balloons> screencasting
<balloons> umm sure
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> that too
<cjohnston> I'm gonna make one and I've never done it before
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> well, let me think of the tool again
<cjohnston> gtk-recordmydesktop?
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/kazam
<balloons> that's the stuff
<balloons> nice guys
<cjohnston> i see
<cjohnston> hrm.. I wonder who has the access I need
<bkerensa> upgrading servers to 12.04 :s
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi czajkowski, sense, dpm
<sense> hi dholbach!
<dpm> good morning all
<sense> good morning everyone
<dpm> hey dholbach, hey sense
<dpm> hi czajkowski
<dholbach> grah, wrong windows focus
<czajkowski> hello
<czajkowski> AlanBell: Pendulum could be interesting to follow https://launchpad.net/pronunciationeval
<jalcine> czajkowski: That project's quite interesting and practically needed for this project https://launchpad.net/speechcontrol
<jalcine> czajkowski: thanks for posting that one, quick with it too
<czajkowski> jalcine: I review the projects each morning so I see lots of cool things being planned
<czajkowski> that just stood out
<jalcine> I'm wondering how'd they go about implementing it. Sounds really exotic.
<jalcine> using HMMs to generate grammar, pretty clever.
<mhall119> morning
<dpm> good morning mhall119
<mhall119> oh, it's document freedom day http://documentfreedom.org/
 * jalcine peeks
<czajkowski> mhall119: oh didnt know it was, not seen much advertising about it
<mhall119> czajkowski: me either
<dpm> hi jcastro, on trello, do you know if is it possible to share items across boards?
<jcastro> I don't think you can
<jcastro> I think you can move items inbetween them
<jcastro> but not share them
<dpm> ok, thanks
<s-fox> Ping technoviking :)
<jcastro> dholbach: dpm: balloons: mhall119: oh fyi for the team meeting, I am at a conference
<mhall119> jcastro: ok
<dholbach> jcastro, you're giving a talk there, right?
<dholbach> dpm, balloons, mhall119: are we hanging out? do you have a lot to talk about?
<dpm> dholbach, I don't have much myself, I'll just join as I missed out on last week's
<jcastro> dholbach: yes, in 2 hours, and then a charm school!
<jcastro> I met Larry Augustin
<dholbach> jcastro, good luck with that!
 * jbicha waves across the room at jcastro and marcoceppi 
<jcastro> o/
<marcoceppi> o/
<cprofitt> \o
<technoviking> s-fox pong
<s-fox> technoviking,  I made a change to both of the forum themes earlier. I added a new section under one of the nav bar items. I don't know if this will need to be put in on the test server or not
<technoviking> I will look, what change was made?
<s-fox> I added a link about IRC and a direct link to the forums irc channel
<cjohnston> mornin
<technoviking> ok, will do
<s-fox> technoviking,  i can send you a copy of the html if you need it
<technoviking> sure, but the navbar s compete different in vB4
<s-fox> Okay, I will email it to you
<s-fox> If you do login to the forum and check out Quick Links menu you will see what I have added :)
<jcastro> hey did stuart get back to you on the OID issue technoviking?
<cjohnston> jcastro: I'm removing myself as admin from the ML and making it just you.. that way I don't have to get the mail :-P
<s-fox> jcastro,  do you know how to prod a developer when a patch has been written and all that needs to be done is it being accepted ?
<jcastro> where is it?
<s-fox> jcastro,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/602265
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602265 in hundredpapercuts "Maverick: The defaut livecd and installed firefox bookmarks could do with updating." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<s-fox> Post 19 has the updated bookmarks file ready to go
<mhall119> Maverick?
<s-fox> Well the bug was created in 2010
<technoviking> jcastro: nope
 * jokerdino whispers that ask ubuntu could use a little bookmark in firefox.
<technoviking> said his group has no time to work on it
<jcastro> technoviking: ok so no change. :-/
<jcastro> s-fox: in that case I would ask the mozilla team, either in #ubuntu-mozilla or their mailing list
<jcastro> and basically just ping them and say "what's up with this?"
<technoviking> yes no change, I have looked at the error but no clue on how to fix it
<s-fox> jcastro,  the person that created the bug has been basically ignored in #ubuntu-mozillateam. I will advise they try the other channel.  All the "work" has been done for them
<s-fox> jokerdino,  ask ubuntu is in the updated bookmarks
<s-fox> thanks for the advice jcastro
<jcastro> I would go mailing list then
<jcastro> and if you don't get a response, up to the -desktop mailing list.
<s-fox> hmm,  #ubuntu-mozilla is a pretty lonely place ;)
<mhall119> .w 41
<jcastro> if you need something actioned then mailing list > IRC.
<technoviking> would really like to get the forum finish before 12.04 goes live
<s-fox> +1 technoviking
<mhall119> s-fox: they probably all hang out on mozilla's irc network
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you on Friday - tomorrow I'll sit in a car all day :)
<dholbach> byeeeeeeee
<technoviking> jcastro: there is a chance that SSO will work on the production forum server even though it does not on the test forums. The version of php-openid is the same but installed different (test box at, production by hand)
<technoviking> jcastro:  may have found something, php-openid is installed in two different places on the test forums
<bkerensa> oh no he left
<cjohnston> balloons: is the QA meeting time on the Fridge calendar?
<cjohnston> I think I found it
<balloons> no
<balloons> I was looking at the fridge calendar and the old nor the new is one there
<balloons> are you able to add to it?
<cjohnston> balloons: is it not the one today at 1600? http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<balloons> it used tobe today @ 1700 utc
<balloons> it's moved to 1400 utc today
<balloons> how can i update it?
<balloons> lol
<balloons> that wasn't there earlier!
<balloons> i swear
<cjohnston> balloons: so you want all from today on at 1400 UTC?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> today we did the usual time
<balloons> from today onward.. 1400 utc if you will
<balloons> still weekly, still weds
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> balloons: 1400 == 1000 est?
<balloons> yes
<balloons> is the calendar in est?
<balloons> you need to put the time in as utc ;-)
<cjohnston> it displays locally
<cjohnston> balloons: please check it
<balloons> hmm
<cjohnston> ?
<balloons> doesn't look correct
<balloons> time seems off still
<cjohnston> I see 1400 on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<balloons> it should show 2 pm
<cjohnston> starting on 4 4
<balloons> utc
<cjohnston> 4/4
<balloons> 4/4 it shows 1600 utc
<balloons> or I'm crazy
<cjohnston> maybe it hasnt updated
<cjohnston> for you
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> it went back
<cjohnston> wtf
<cjohnston> I changed it again
<cjohnston> balloons: now what do you see
<balloons> yep
<balloons> looks good now
<cjohnston> kk
<balloons> thanks cjohnston !
<cjohnston> np
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-29
<czajkowski> aloha
<nigelb> bah.
<nigelb> made the mistake of reading a troll post.
<popey> ooh, which one?
<popey> i _love_ trolls
<czajkowski> popey: try living with one :)
<popey> hah, true
<czajkowski> it's hours of amusement ;)
<czajkowski> though he did bring me breakie in bed as so not well today
<nigelb> popey: the disassociated post one.
<czajkowski> nigelb: link
<nigelb> Ubuntu Kernal thing. meh.
<nigelb> czajkowski: http://dissociatedpress.net/2012/03/27/ubuntu-were-not-linux/
<czajkowski> oh that lark
<nigelb> popey: "Perhaps we should run the wiki pages through the Marketing / PR machine and see what comes out? I suspect that would open up even more blogging opportunities for you and others, Joe."
<nigelb> <3 <3 <#
<nigelb> You have made my day!
<popey> :D nigelb
<nigelb> :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> 1morning
<nigelb> mhall119: 2morning
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> Unity is still slower than me, if I hit super+1 too fast, it'll read a tap on super and then 1
<imbrandon> heh
 * imbrandon is glad unity isnt on the server installs 
<mhall119> why would a GUI be on the server installs?
<imbrandon> exactly. and anywhere else i dont have to worry about a ubuntu gui :)
<imbrandon> actually thats a lie, but you know, it sounded good
<imbrandon> but i do refuse to use unity until i can customize it on the level of gnome 2.x
<imbrandon> without recompiling it, that is
<nigelb> you probably won't use unity ever then :P
<imbrandon> nigelb: very very likely
<nigelb> I also think that's a feature.
<imbrandon> i rarely use linux on the desktop anyhow so its moot, but when i do its not unity, and now i sound like one of the guys i used to hate talking about how they used fwvm
<imbrandon> loll
<nigelb> I don't think I'd mind unity. I used it once or twice and it worked well for me.
<imbrandon> nigelb: whats a feature ? that i'll never likely use it ?
<nigelb> imbrandon: haha, no, that you can't customize /every/ thing.
<imbrandon> if i only had to use my desktop once or twice it might be ok, but 12 to 16 hours a day 5 days a week and 16 to 18 on weeknds , unity dont cut it
<imbrandon> nigelb: i dont want to customize everything , gnome 2.x you couldent, if i did i would use KDE 3.5 where you can cuztomize it all
<imbrandon> but i want the basics, like moving the damn launcher and not hiding it on my 4x 23 inch monitors
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> i am not running on a netbook at 1024x600, dont hide crap from me
<imbrandon> it is the ONLY thing i've ever bitched about in ubuntu since i started using breeze badger beta
<imbrandon> and will likly never stop
<imbrandon> i'll revist the landscape again in 2014 when the next LTS hits
<imbrandon> untill then my os x 10.8 desktop is just fine, and makin ubuntu rock on the server works for me :)
<nigelb> imbrandon: HA. Another OS X user! \o/
<imbrandon> bah, i'm a computer user. best tool for the job at hand, i'd even use windows ... that is if i could ever find a good use for it being the tool :P
<popey> \o/ GameOS
<imbrandon> osx works grat for that
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> and PS3 even better
<imbrandon> btw popey i read that thread , the wiki line was FTW , like i want to print it and put it on a billboard
<imbrandon> :)
<popey> :D
<mhall119> so I was totally against Unity when it came out, but in 11.04 I made myself use it for a month so that I could hate it in good conscience
<mhall119> but by the second week I was so used to it that everything else felt awkward
<imbrandon> well the not moving the launcher for multi screen and it auto hiding is pretty big for me, those two things ever change and i MIGHT be able to get used to the rest
<mhall119> imbrandon: you can disable auto-hide, that's been around since 11.10 at least
<popey> its disabled by default now
<mhall119> and 12.04 lets you have it on all monitors, or only a specified one
<imbrandon> ahh i havent tried in months
<imbrandon> i dont care about that, i want to _MOVE_ it
<imbrandon> like to the bottom
<mhall119> you won't get that
<imbrandon> bah every os has that
<imbrandon> its ignorant not to have it
<mhall119> every *desktop* os has that
<dpm> Ubuntu is not every OS :)
<dpm> (sorry, I couldn't resist)
<imbrandon> its not any os for most
<imbrandon> because of that and other things
<imbrandon> and the few it is for is dwindling
<imbrandon> even windows ce i can move the damn launcher
<mhall119> imbrandon: try it for a month, I bet you a beer you'll get used to it on the side
<imbrandon> mhall119: i have
<imbrandon> seriously
<mhall119> for a month?
<imbrandon> longer probably
<mhall119> every day?
<imbrandon> i had it for almost a full release
<imbrandon> every day ]
<imbrandon> main pc
<imbrandon> yes
<mhall119> heh, then I owe you a beer :)
<mhall119> and an Xubuntu CD
<imbrandon> heh
<mhall119> or Kubuntu  CD
<imbrandon> heh yea i have xubuntu loaded in my VM's
<imbrandon> the little i do us is xubuntu :)_
<mhall119> Unity isn't for everybody, but it works well for a lot more people than realize it
<imbrandon> but seriously wtf, why would i never get that, i mean it is soooooo basic
<imbrandon> mhall119: exactly your the first person to say that now get it out of ubuntu because that IS for everybody
<mhall119> imbrandon: because then it'll be much harder to produce a consistent interface across multiple devices
<imbrandon> mhall119: exactly your the first person to say that now get it out of ubuntu because that IS for everybody
<mhall119> we're not going to remove something from Ubuntu just because there's a small number of people that don't like it
<imbrandon> nah , take things like @media wueries from html
<imbrandon> it can be done
<imbrandon> jsut dont be lazy
<imbrandon> mhall119: i dont say remove it , i said fix it :)
<imbrandon> well i did
<mhall119> imbrandon: the purpose of Unity is that it will be the same everywhere
<imbrandon> but not what i ment
<imbrandon> mhall119: thats a broken goal
<mhall119> I don't think it is
<imbrandon> sure it is for the exact reasons http://dowebsitesneedtolookexactlythesameineverybrowser.com/
<mhall119> heh
<imbrandon> and some of the same things can be applied to get the same experince accross pc
<imbrandon> and other devices
<mhall119> imbrandon: maybe not look, but they should *work* the same in every browser
<imbrandon> unity trying to be the same accross devices is the bug, not the solution
<imbrandon> mhall119: no they dont, ajax, json, reposting , printing
<mhall119> well that's the design goal of the project, and so changes aren't going to be made that are against that design goal
<imbrandon> they all work very diffrent
<mhall119> imbrandon: behind the scenes maybe
<imbrandon> mhall119: right thus i said need for removal because unity and ubnutu goals dont align
<imbrandon> i mean i'm really trying , i am a ubnutu fanboy and have been since warty
<mhall119> Ubuntu's goal is to be on multiple devices
<imbrandon> and full time user since breezy
<mhall119> Unity was made to accomplish that goal
<imbrandon> mhall119: NOPE
<imbrandon> stop there
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> 08:24:04 < mhall119> Ubuntu's goal is to be on multiple devices  <-- not when i started using ubuntu, not when i became a core-dev
<imbrandon> never has that been a goal
<imbrandon> ubnutu's goal is the os for everyone
<jokerdino> imbrandon: things change along the way
<imbrandon> even desktop users with full scrreen
<imbrandon> jokerdino: sure but where, i seen it no where but canonicals goals
<imbrandon> never have i seen that change in unbuntu;s
<mhall119> imbrandon: a multi-device focus is needed to make it available to everyone
<imbrandon> i'm not trying to be a troll but see what i'm getting at here ?
<imbrandon> mhall119: sure but that dont mean they all need to look alike
<imbrandon> function consitantly sure
<imbrandon> but me hacving an optino to move the bar along with a mirad of other things dont aliign with that
<mhall119> imbrandon: looking alike isn't necessary to make Ubuntu run on them, no, but looking alike is necessay for Ubuntu to be distributed on them
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> oh wow no
<imbrandon> that sounds like a designer with no experince or someone who is listening to one
<mhall119> maybe both?
<imbrandon> seriously
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> man its hard to do this and not feel like a troll, but man
<imbrandon> i dont even know where to start some days
<imbrandon> lol
<mhall119> so, from my perspective, Linux has let you customize everything for a very long time
<mhall119> Gnome 2.x, you could do just about anything
<mhall119> for years!
<mhall119> and it was never taken seriously by people selling devices to consumers
<mhall119> so consumers never saw it
<imbrandon> mhall119: to sum it up i think that unity can be fixed, and overall is a nice gesture,but it does need to be fixed and things like uninamiously saying we wont do that is alot of whats broken, sure you dont need everything , that and i consistanly hear the _small gourp of users thing_ have you actually went out side the ubnutu community and looked at what the users are doing ? they are sticking with 10.04
<imbrandon> mhall119: linux on the desktop and devices has been taken much more seriously before unity
<imbrandon> unity is actualy holding it back
<mhall119> I haven't taken a poll, but the majority I see have upgraded
<mhall119> unity has been the default for not quite a year now
<imbrandon> i said outside of the comminuty, go look at lugs and places where your not asking the poll
<imbrandon> but observing
<mhall119> I don't see how it could possible be holding back anything
<imbrandon> mhall119: it will hold back the adobption of 12.04
<imbrandon> and thats a lts
<imbrandon> thats HUGE
<imbrandon> i know of 2 peple personaly that had went and bought a mac with no influence from me due to unity
<imbrandon> and they equating ubnutnu with linux there for not tryinmg another distro
<mhall119> they bought a mac because they couldn't be bothered to apt-get install a different desktop shell?
<imbrandon> they had no idea
<imbrandon> it wasemnt the desfault, the desfault took their desktop the liked
<mhall119> that's like trading in your new car because you don't like the radio presets
<imbrandon> mhall119: it is, but its happening and in the real world
<mhall119> imbrandon: but that kind of problem isn't something that can be solved with code
<imbrandon> seriously, i r fanboi, unity is wrong broken, fix it
<imbrandon> mhall119: yes it can
<imbrandon> mhall119: sure it can
<imbrandon> with choice
<mhall119> if someone trades in a car because they don't like the radio presets, using different presets isn't going to solve anything
<mhall119> they had choice already
<mhall119> there *had* to be more reason for buying a mac than just not liking Unity
<mhall119> there had to be
<imbrandon> ubnutu built what it had on the standards , build on those, stand on the shoulders of giants, dont fux it up and then say you wont fix it _beacuse_ or it cant be fixed with code, and i'm going to stop here cuz i really do feel like a troll now, want to finish the convo over a beer at uds ?
<mhall119> I simply can't believe that someone would spend a couple grand on a new computer because they didn't like default settings on their old one
<jokerdino> if you guys are going to get anywhere, please let me know :)
<imbrandon> jokerdino: heh read my last line :)
<jokerdino> :)
<s-fox> is wikipedia on the go slow for anyone else or just me?
<imbrandon> mhall119: sure it happens every day as far as buying a new pc for that or less, i've seen ppl buy new pc's when they got a virus
<jokerdino> s-fox: how slow is too slow? it loads within a couple of seconds here
<s-fox> jokerdino,  it is crawling for me ;)
<imbrandon> seems ok here s-fox
<s-fox> Okay, thanks for looking
<s-fox> well, the homepage loads quickly but the articles aren't for me
<imbrandon> mhall119: and i do appologize i dident mean for the convo to degrade to that, i really would like to finish it in persons sometime :)
<popey> \o/ beer at UDS
<imbrandon> :)
<cjohnston> +2
<jokerdino> -1, I won't be at UDS.
 * imbrandon hates feeling like a troll
<cjohnston> imbrandon will tell you when to start drinking
<imbrandon> haha
<imbrandon> good call
<imbrandon> jokerdino: just grab a g+ hangout mic and a beer, we'll broadcast
<imbrandon> :)
<cjohnston> not I said drinking not when to grab a beer.. this is much more than an "a beer" conversation
<cjohnston> s/not/note
<jokerdino> remote beer drinking? haha
<imbrandon> depends on the beer, a good dark stout dosent go down so fast :)
<mhall119> imbrandon: you will be at UDS?
<imbrandon> and by the end you get jono dancing with a bottle http://farm1.staticflickr.com/187/381427501_beabe75fa1_o.jpg  <- i was there !!
<imbrandon> mhall119: yup
<mhall119> imbrandon: we can definitely finish it over some drinks then
<imbrandon> just promis no bottle dancing :)
<s-fox> confirmed wikipedia is going boing
<mhall119> I can promise that I won't
<mhall119> I can't speak for jono though
<imbrandon> hahah , i'll distract him, he worked very very very hard to keep that photo off the interwebs too btw
<imbrandon> :)
<mhall119> and yet the hotdog costume was *everywhere*
<imbrandon> there was a better one too but cant find it
<imbrandon> haha
<mhall119> imbrandon: did you see http://mhall119.com/2012/02/the-many-sides-of-jono-bacon/ ?
<imbrandon> brb , gonna see if i can find something quick to rummage up for breakfast
 * imbrandon loks
<imbrandon> hahah no
<imbrandon> i'll look closer when i get back
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> zomg, that is priceless
<imbrandon> ok ok i looked closer before i left
<imbrandon> but yea , priceless
<imbrandon> you make that mhall119 ?
<imbrandon> dude , even his wife commented
<imbrandon> hahah classic
<mhall119> imbrandon: yeah I made it
<imbrandon> heh i seen one for devlopers and thought it was good, but that one, man i hope Erica framed it
<imbrandon> cold spagatti , breakfast of champions , only thing better is fruity pebbles with mt dew ( for milk )
<mhall119> um, ew
<mhall119> although...I could go for some fruity pebbles
<technoviking> jcastro: think I got it OpenID working!!! Just need  login.ununtu.com to accept requests from the test forums
<s-fox> woot technoviking
<technoviking> jcastro: tiaz is seeing if it is a fix from their end.
<technoviking> quiet today, too quiet:)
<komputes> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38789/remove-the-workspace-switcher-launcher-from-unity-launcher
<komputes> ^ just realized all solutions with the same rating shift from one visit to another
<komputes> smart way to give each one a chance to be on top
<s-fox> jokerdino,  thanks for the blog comment
<s-fox> :)
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<bkerensa> mhall119: Do you have access to the Ubuntu FB page and possibly the Ubuntu G+ and Ubuntu Dev G+?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> dholbach is out for the day and I wanted to get the Ubuntu 12.04 Development Update out on the social media
<Atlantic777> Hi guys! I need your opinion and help, or a psychotherapeutist...
<Atlantic777> Well, there is a crew which started an e-magazine, I joined them, helped them organise, and we are about to publish our 0 release.
<Atlantic777> There are some guys which are working their job really great but there are some conflicts, of course...
<Atlantic777> The guy A simply ignores guy B. Guy A is my good friend which I like very, very much and who will help me always. Guy B started whole this idea.
<Atlantic777> Should I try to make peace or simply tell them the truth and keep them both in my team in spite of they don't like eachother?
<Atlantic777> Please, ping me if anybody has any opinion or hint what to do. Thanks in advance. ;)
<mhall119> bkerensa: I have Ubuntu on FB, and Unity on G+
<mhall119> bkerensa: linky?
<bkerensa> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/03/29/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-20/
<bkerensa> also on omg
<mhall119> bkerensa: done
<balloons> Atlantic777, :-) sounds like the real world..Being stuck between two people like that can be hard
<pleia2> mhall119: beta2 isn't out yet ;)
<pleia2> but I'll get that up on fridge too when it is
<balloons> it's very close :-)
<mhall119> pleia2: it isn't? doh!
 * mhall119 blames bkerensa 
<bkerensa> What?
<bkerensa> mhall119: It is not my fault .... blame dholbach who decided to take the day off :P
<bkerensa> he signed off on it anyways
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> and it says "set to be released" which is not guaranteed
<bkerensa> pleia2: it is out?
<pleia2> where is that bot that says "no" :P
<bkerensa> It has been out since 11am PST?
<pleia2> skaet will send out a release announcement
<bkerensa> well :P then OMG announcing it as being out and many other sites must be in error
<pleia2> they always announce early
<pleia2> (have done this for years)
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> we wait for the official announcement from the release manager :)
<pleia2> the news sites get revenue from their posts, so announcing early gets them hits before their competitors and so they get the traffic first
<pleia2> fridge, not so much
<Atlantic777> balloons: huh, it's harder than I thought... :(
<Atlantic777> I'm having conversation with the B guy and it's... not looking good.
<pleia2> Atlantic777: it's not an easy spot to be in and I've seen projects fail due to conflicts like this, you just need to do the best you can and walk away if it becomes unresolvable (full circle magazine always needs help :))
<czajkowski> bkerensa: omg is not offical now is it
<bkerensa> czajkowski: Obviously not
<balloons> hey cjohnston --- you ready for me to break your pc again?
<cjohnston> no
<Atlantic777> huh it's over -.-'
<Atlantic777> and it's good, somehow :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: ok, now it's released :)
<balloons> cjohnston, hehe.. well.. prepare yourself :-)
 * balloons crosses fingers
<greg-g> popey: btw, that #goupstream is Go Up Stream not Goup Stream :)
<popey> hmm?
<greg-g> see twitter
<popey> oh, i see
<popey> redmine needs a kick in the teeth
<popey> searching for a y'know, "file a bug" button
<greg-g> yeah yeah
<popey> oh, they're issues
<popey> not bugs
<popey> bah
<greg-g> well, you need to create an account, just like on every bug tracker :)
<popey> yeah, already done that
<popey> you login, then it lists "bugs"
<popey> but then to file a "bug" you click "new issue", not "new bug" or "file bug" or anything super logical
<popey> anyway, done
<popey> http://redmine.yorba.org/issues/4976
<popey> also, joy, i cant link lp to it
<popey> "Shotwell uses trac.yorba.org/ to track its bugs. If you know this bug has been reported there, you can link to it; Launchpad will keep track of its status for you."
<popey> yet my link is redmine., not trac.
<greg-g> well, that seems to be LP's fault
<greg-g> the admin of the shotwell project needs to update the LP info
<greg-g> which, you know, every upstream is the admin of the LP project for their package ;)
<popey> as the shipped photo app in ubuntu they should be more attentive :p
<greg-g> "sure" :)
<popey> ☺
<popey> right, now to my third bug of the evening
<greg-g> nice
<greg-g> is this one for LP itself? :)
<popey> haha
<greg-g> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/341895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 341895 in launchpad ""Launchpad does not recognize" upstream URL: should gracefully handle links from unregistered bugtrackers" [Low,Triaged]
<greg-g> jcastro: already reported it for you/us BACK IN 2009! :)
 * popey clicks 'affects me'
 * popey notes he is one of _two_ people it affects
<popey> \o/ go me and him!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-30
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> morning all
<dholbach> hi czajkowski
<jalcine> morning dholbach
<jalcine> wow, it IS morning.
<dholbach> hi jalcine
<jalcine> 3 AM to be exact. time flies.
<jokerdino> mhall119: you there?
<jokerdino> (Typo on Planella's name bugs me too much)
<czajkowski> jokerdino: way to early to see him on here
<jokerdino> oh? I thought he pushed his blog post 4 minutes ago.
<jokerdino> i will wait for him then :)
<czajkowski> could have been on a released timer
<czajkowski> but he lives in florida
<jokerdino> well that was what i think so too. scheduled post.
<dpm> mhall119, apart from my name in the post, the screencast is awesome
<popey> thats great!
<nothingspecial> morning/afternoon/evening
<czajkowski> nothingspecial: aloha
<nothingspecial> What is the relationship or difference between https://help.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<nothingspecial> morning czajkowski :)
<nothingspecial> Why do we have both?
<head_victim> nothingspecial: wiki is for team collaboration, help is for user help documentation.
<czajkowski> one is just documentation and the other has every aspect of of Ubuntu on it
<head_victim> Well that's my understanding :)
<nothingspecial> Is the content to be or not to be duplicated
<nothingspecial> from help to wiki
<czajkowski> no idea tbh, I usually use the wiki
<nothingspecial> I have someone writing a wiki page that is already on help
<czajkowski> if its already there on help, why duplicate the work just reference the help page
<czajkowski> unless the help page is wrong at which point just contaact the documentation team
<nothingspecial> Ok thanks, I'll contact the documentation team :)
<huats> morning
<czajkowski> huats: salut
<s-fox> Hello.
<jalcine> Oh dear, AlanBell pinged out.
<jalcine> Someone reboot his server!
<jussi> jcastro: so, a real reason for you, jono et al to come and at least visit finland, perhaps even move here: http://www.lowbird.com/data/images/2012/03/imgur-p5yfz.png
<popey> its all that lack of sunlights
<popey> -s
<jussi> popey: maybe :D
<nigelb> popey: Haha, win.
<dholbach> jussi, you seem to share G+ stuff to an email address of mine
<dholbach> jussi, I'm actually on G+
<jussi> dholbach: hrm, perhaps Ive both :/ let me look again...
<jussi> dholbach: fixored. (some reason I had some email + your g+) mightve been an autoimport thing
<dholbach> ah ok :)
<s-fox> I still don't understand g+
<s-fox> lol
<jussi> you know its funny, this templates thing has grown from "lets collect a few templates and package them" to "lets fix libreoffice's whole template and design area"
<mhall119> dpm: doh, sorry,  I'll fix
<daker> mhall119, hello-unity doesn't work on natty, right ?
<mhall119> daker: it's specifically targetting the 12.04 APIs, some of it might, but I can'g gurantee it
<daker> mhall119, it doesn't work from : ImportError: cannot import name Indicate
<mhall119> daker: ok, I'm not surprised
<mhall119> daker: you should upgrade, it's fun in 12.04 :)
<dpm> mhall119, no worries, thanks :)
<czajkowski> so close to the weekend :)
<kamilnadeem> hi everyone
<kamilnadeem> Is it possible for Kubuntu 12.04 to ship Kubuntu one
<czajkowski> is there a way to filter out feeds on G+
<czajkowski> I want to see all bar x, y z people as they may post a lot of noise and fills up the feed
<czajkowski> rather than viewing by circle
<popey> czajkowski: put them in a noisy circle and dial down the whole circle
<czajkowski> dial down ?
<popey> there's a slider at the top
<czajkowski> popey: you are a feckin genius!
<czajkowski> up till now I just removed them or muted the posts
<czajkowski> this is easier!
<dholbach> for everyone of you who should have ever had the desire to learn German: https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/3623111_460s.jpg
<dholbach> dpm: ^ right?
<dpm> dholbach, hahaha
<nigelb> hahahaha
<bkerensa> good morning
<czajkowski> good god identi.ca is just an awful interface
<dholbach> balloons, yo yo
<cjohnston> Daviey: we got it to where the meeting doesn't error when there is a break and it displays correctly on the agenda page, but on the wide screen grid view it isn't displaying correctly :-/
<Daviey> Argg!
<cjohnston> its atleast a start
<pleia2> AlanBell: confirmed that you can get Clipper cards at the airport - even took a picture of the booth! details are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Q/PublicTransit
<pleia2> (having some other Ubuntu California folks review it, but it should be good to go)
<Daviey> cjohnston: see if you can get it working before the weekend :)
<JanC> dholbach: ha, after learning Latin, German wasn't all that bad!  ;)
 * AlanBell hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs back
<cjohnston> heh.. Daviey, mhall119 and I were discussing ideas on how to make it display "long" enough.. I tried changing a 2 slot meeting to a 3 slot meeting.. since a break is technically a slot I wondered if that would make it appear as 1 slot before the break and one slot after.. no such luck though
<daker> the new linux.org is using the Ubuntu font
<pleia2> daker: oh wow, I hadn't even noticed
<pleia2> nice
<daker> ah it's just a coming soon page
<daker> they will launch a new website
<dholbach> JanC, you have a different pain tolerance then :)
<dholbach> JanC, how is Dutch? does it have many cases and differing articles per case and stuff as well?
<JanC> not really that much
<JanC> some dialects have more cases than "Standard Dutch" though
<dholbach> wow, that's interesting
<JanC> e.g. West-Flemish is well-known for its different forms of the words "yes" & "no"  :P
<JanC> http://vls.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Vervoegienge_van_ja,_n%C3%AAe_en_ols
<dholbach> you never run out of bits of craziness in languages :)
<dholbach> or let's say specialties :)
<czajkowski> jcastro: some tweet love would be great https://twitter.com/#!/launchpad_net/status/185744294013968384
<czajkowski> pleia2: where does scott hide
<pleia2> czajkowski: YokoZar?
<czajkowski> yup
<pleia2> no idea :)
<pleia2> speak of the devil
<pleia2> ;D
<czajkowski> *grin*
<dholbach> alright my friends - for me the weekend starts - so see you all back on Monday - HUGS!
<greg-g> dholbach: have a good one, buddy
<dholbach> you too :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-31
<jussi> mhall119: I greyscaled /usr/share/icons/hicolor/22x22/apps/glipper.png and now it looks super in the unity bar. :)
<jussi> http://imgur.com/Uu2vK
<mhall119> jussi: awesome, where can I get it?
 * mhall119 wants
<mhall119> pangolin:
<mhall119> bah,ignore that
<pangolin> mhall119, huh, what.
<cjohnston> heh
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> I see what you did there
<jussi> mhall119: its real easy to do
<jussi> mhall119: open the file I mentioned before in gimp. select colours -> desaturate. choose lightness. profit.
<jono> hey all
<nigelb> hey jono
<jono> hey nigelb
<jono> hows things?
<jono> mhall119, are you around?
<nigelb> Pretty good! Grand weekend :)
<jono> great stuff!
 * jono got back home last night from vacation
<jono> good to be home
<jono> man, https://launchpad.net/hello-unity is *awesome*
<cjohnston> hey jono
<jono> hey cjohnston :-)
<cjohnston> jono: when you get a chance, you will need to poke around Summit... Meetings can now be created and reviewed in Summit.. no need for figuring out a blueprint with communtity-p-something
<jono> cjohnston, ok, but can we still do it the community--blahblah way?
<cjohnston> not if you create it in summit.. if you create it in LP, yes.. in summit you just have to write the display name.
<jono> cjohnston, ok, cool, so the previous way of doing it won't be broken
<jono> but there is a new way of doing it within summit
<cjohnston> correct
<cjohnston> Leads can still review meetings, its just now in Summit
<cjohnston> (blueprints still have to be reviewed in LP though)
<cjohnston> Basically the thought is that not every meeting needs a blueprint... Sometimes multiple meetings use the same blueprint, etc, so instead of forcing that a blueprint is created, allow the option for creating one when needed
<mhall119> jono: I'm around (mostly) now
<jono> mhall119, just wanted to say well on hello-unity
<jono> it is awesome :-)
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> did some more work on it over the weekend, going to record a second video for Monday
<mhall119> I also identified some areas where the new docs are broken or lacking, will get with dpm to finish those off too
<popey> yeah, impresed with hello unity mhall119
<czajkowski> aloha
<pleia2> popey: thanks ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-04-01
<popey> :D
<Yick> hello
<jalcine> Lol, KDE's got some jokesters in there: http://wm161.net/2012/04/01/kde-multimedia-switches-to-akode
<Atluxity> Greetings, I am a member of the Norwegian Unix User Group. I wanted to know if there was anyone in Norway that could come to our members meeting april 10th to talk about the Ubuntu 12.04 release.
<Atluxity> maybe this is something more suited for mail correspondance, but I dont know to what adress that would go to
<pleia2> Atluxity: I'd suggest contacting the ubuntu-no team: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-no
<pleia2> their mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-no
<pleia2> and they hang out in #ubuntu-no :)
<Atluxity> that sounds like a splendid idea
<Atluxity> thanks
<pleia2> you're welcome
<Atluxity> I tried #ubuntu.no...
<Atluxity> cu
<pangolin> I am never inviting/asking jono to any event I may plan in the future
<jono> haha
<jono> :-)
<pangolin> :)
<pangolin> enjoyed it, found it a little derivative but still interesting.
<jono> pangolin, it was entirely derivative
<pangolin> yeah I know. I was trying to be kind
<jono> I basically cut and pasted RMSs reqs and re-wrote them :-)
<pangolin> I expect to see you announce you're being sued within the next week or so
<jono> hah
<jono> I doubt RMS would sue
<jono> it is clearly in jest
<pangolin> I like how you said, if it is a tea you like you don't want milk and sugar, but fail to mention what tea it is you like
<pangolin> hehe
<pangolin> you should also change your nick
<jussi> rms didnt put a license on it did he?
<jussi> or perhaps jono just needs to put the attribution there :P
<pangolin> I never finished reading his requirements. I got bored and disgusted about half way through
<pangolin> rms' that is
<jono> pangolin, I hope you were not disgusted at my requirements, they are entirely reasonable :-)
<jussi> jono: since when was anything reasonable about you? :P
<pangolin> Sirjono, completely reasonable
<jono> haha
<jono> jussi, lol
<jussi> jono: have you a small moment for a PM? I won't take long
<pangolin> jono, can you talk to Mark about having UDS in Finland
<jono> jussi, sure
<jono> pangolin, feel free to email him
 * pangolin wants to go visit jussi but I would prefer a sponsored vacation :)
<jono> although he doesn't decide on location
<jono> pangolin, hah, UDS sponsorship is *never* a vacation
<pangolin> I will also require Mark to pick me up at the airport
<pangolin> lol
<pangolin> if this is not possible please speak to me about arranging other options
<jono> hah
<nigelb> Northern English - lol.
<jono> :-)
<jussi> I cracked up at the glasses thing
<jono> haha
<nigelb> jono: BigWhale basically said exactly what I wanted to say :)
<jono> nigelb, heh
<jbicha_> jono: maybe you will get sued, rms doesn't allow for freedom of his words, verbatim copying and redistribution only ;)
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jono> oops
<jono> jbicha_, :-)
<jcastro> yo
<pleia2> I have always wondered if someone once bought a surprise parrot
<jcastro> is omgubuntu sluggish/not rendering for anyone else?
<pleia2> yeah
<nigelb> dang, I should have setup omgjcastro for april fools.
<nigelb> Only now I get the idea.
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-25
<czajkowski> for those who do videos this may be useful https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-videos-captions
<czajkowski> jono: ^
<jono> czajkowski, cool :-)
<czajkowski> jono: how's the little 'un
<jono> czajkowski, he is awesome
<jono> he keeps smiling and smiling :-)
<jono> particularly when he loads up his nappy just before I am about to eat lunch in a restaturant today
<jono> lol
<jono> czajkowski, how are you doing?
<czajkowski> not bad, got jon to book us a few days away next weekend in torquay
<czajkowski> have it in my head I want to go there, kept hearing about it growing up so trying to cross off English places to visit :)
<czajkowski> plus want to see Fawlety towers
<jono> nice!
<jono> will be a nice break :-)
<czajkowski> aye, :-)
<jono> alright, I better run, early night for me
<czajkowski> toodles
<jono> after a late night last night
<jono> Jack's first night in a hotel
<czajkowski> aww
<jono> night!
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good Morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<philipballew> hello Ubuntu people!
<dholbach> dpm, hi Alter - wie war der urlaub? :)
<dpm> hey dholbach, gut, sehr gut :)
<dpm> Und wie lauft's hier?
<dholbach> auch gut :)
<popey> \o/ fixed.. linux-image*extra was missing
<vibhav> my blog doesn't feed to planet
<vibhav> weird
 * vibhav remembers pushing his commit to ubuntu planet lp
<philipballew> Anyone wanna upvote?
<philipballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1ayrvc/ubuntu_hour_san_diego/
<philipballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1ayrvx/ubuntu_hour_san_diego/
<philipballew> http://www.reddit.com/r/sandiego/comments/1ayrw6/ubuntu_hour_san_diego/
 * philipballew awaits getting to the front page!
<czajkowski> philipballew: hey if you're free some evening this week or next week want to get cracking on the join action items
<czajkowski> dholbach: if a user wants to bring up a discussion on something technical such as pulseaudio, which list is best
<dholbach> ubuntu-devel-discuss@ probably?
<czajkowski> thanks
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach :)
<dholbach> dpm, you might have seen some other mails as results of the CC catch up with the translations team - it was a super productive meeting
<dpm> dholbach, I've seen bits of it. Pierre Slamich seems to have taken on some tasks, which is awesome. Who else was there?
<dholbach> dpm, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/21/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<dholbach> teolemon, hannie, YoBoY, cqfd93, trijntje and others
<dpm> dholbach, great. Also, if CoC v2 has landed in LP do you have superpowers to update the code in LP? It seems the old version is still in trunk. If the new one is merged into trunk then I should be able to update my branch and then send a mp for an i18n'ized CoC
<dholbach> let me check
<dholbach> dpm, done
<dpm> dholbach, cool
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm, I am there
<dpm> jono, ok, there in a sec
<jcastro_> jono: we still have a conflict with my moved call and the call I am on now, I figure we can sort it in ~30 or whatever?
<jono> jcastro_, oh I thought that conflict was for that specific day
<jono> jcastro_, so it needs to be 30mins later?
<jcastro_> it seems this call is weekly
<jcastro_> yeah
<dpm> jono, sorry, having problems with logging into g+, will be there in a minute
<jono> dpm, np
<dpm> jono, argh, sorry, I'll try again
<jono> dpm, np
<jono> jcastro_, ok, I will move it back by 30m
<jcastro_> jono: oh wait
<jcastro_> oh no, I got mixed up, nm.
<jcastro_> <-- ignore me, the 30min delay is correct
<jono> jcastro_, cool
<jono> cjohnston, hey
<jono> around?
<cjohnston> hey jono otp.
<jono> cjohnston, quick question: is there a way in which I can see a monthly milestone by team in status.u.c?
<jono> I want to see monthlies by team and individual
<cjohnston> I'm being asked the same question by multiple people in multiple channels.. :-/
<cjohnston> Not to my knowledge jono
<jono> cjohnston, ok, we need to build this
<jono> cjohnston, who is your boss?
<cjohnston> pgraner
<jono> cool
<jono> jcastro_, gonna be a few mins late, wrapping an email
<dholbach> dpm, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityWebsite does not seem to mention app development yet - I'm not sure if we should squeeze it on http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-developers
<jcastro_> jono: no worries, I'm hanging out
<dholbach> dpm, I'm currently leaning towards mentioning it on the "development" page, and linking to a separate page and mention it on the main page as separate point as well of course
<dholbach> dpm, what's your opinion?
<dpm> dholbach, on a call, can we catch up on this and a couple of other things tomorrow morning?
<dholbach> dpm, sure
<jono> dpm, dholbach, balloons, jcastro_, mhall119 hey
<jono> see the email I just sent re. monthly planning
<jono> it is urgent
<jcastro_> got it
<jcastro_> and ack!
<dholbach> jono, yep, got it
<dholbach> jono, will do it first thing tomorrow
<jono> cheers
<balloons> read and excited :-) this week is definitely head down, hands on keyboard
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> got to go - dinner time!
<dholbach> HUGS!
<dpm> jono, ack
<chilicuil> bom apetite dholba.ch"
<dholbach> chilicuil, muito obrigado
 * mhall119 lunches
<jono> jcastro_, heh
<jono> Newsted is playing his first show 2 miles from my house
<jono> not surprising, he lives here
<jcastro_> and you're not going?
<jcastro_> well, I'd make him shave first
<jcastro_> That phil guy told me how to solve my getting-a-print-of-old-metal-shows for my mancave btw.
<jcastro_> basically he was like, no photographer will respond to you, they sell to the bands not you, rip the page out of the book and have it blown up
<jono> jcastro_, I am probably gonna go
<jono> brb
<bkerensa> jcastro_: any news on the booth?
<pleia2> bkerensa: with canonical paying for the booth, will any of the standard loco contributors to it be able to get in?
<pleia2> or is it just canonical folks this time?
<pleia2> since the loco has always run the booth, it would be ashame to be shut out this year just because canonical is buying a booth
<bkerensa> pleia2: idk jcastro had asked if we had volunteers available and I said we would indeed since we have ran the booth for a few years now
<pleia2> (other locos have encountered this in the past, and it's very troubling)
<bkerensa> yeah
 * pleia2 nods
<bkerensa> in speaking with Sharon at O'Reilly she indicated that Canonical had already paid for the booth but I have heard nothing as of late
<pleia2> yeah
<jcastro_> bkerensa: I'm checking up on it
<jcastro_> I thought it was just like last year except we got you the nice booth this time?
<bkerensa> jcastro_: oh ok well that works then
<bkerensa> :)
<jcastro_> that was my understanding anyway, I asked for details
<bkerensa> jcastro_: if you watch Sons of Anarchy then "I accept that"
<jcastro_> iirc you said you had the people so we pulled the trigger
<bkerensa> jcastro_: we always have the people :P
<PabloRubianes> jono, ping have a minute?
<jcastro_> bkerensa: ok so Canonical already has a booth in the businessy OpenStack section
<jcastro_> so we should be fine
<jcastro_> jono: Robbie said to ping you wrt. to the ubuntu booth at oscon though, seeing if you were wanting to do something with mobile?
<bkerensa> jcastro_: Yeah if we had a demo phone I would be interested in doing demos during the expo days
<bkerensa> jcastro_: will those who come down to man be getting passes? In the past the non-profit booth is usually  3 passes or so
<bkerensa> im sure that can be figured out later
<bkerensa> jcastro_: would also be happy to talk about Juju if we have some of the material from last year available
<jcastro_> I'll have handouts and shirts again
<jcastro_> and I will have at least 2 N7's for use.
<bkerensa> kk
<jcastro_> I dunno about the passes, waiting for a response on that
<bkerensa> kk
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-26
<jono> someone mind redditing the living daylights out of http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/03/26/more-regular-open-and-transparent-planning/
<jono> :-)
<bkerensa> ok
<jono> thanks bkerensa
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ping
<jono> hey JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: how's it going?
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, great, thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: just wanted to mention we're having some calendar crashes, may I ask what's your time right now?
<jono> 5.47pkm
<jono> pm
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so let's start with this point, randall mentioned you guys wanted to use ubuntuonair for weekly community hangouts, right?
<JoseeAntonioR> here's the info, 20 utc each wed
<bkerensa> jono: is there anyway to ascertain what Canonical is sending on Conf Packs these days? The list on the wiki seems different from whats actually sent
<bkerensa> me and JoseeAntonioR were just discussing it
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> that too
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, weekly hangouts?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: yes, he said he talked to you to have your Q&A, a free hour and then the hangout, where anyone could join
<JoseeAntonioR> it's to discuss general community topics, and for locos to also get help in what they need
<JoseeAntonioR> or maybe share their experiences
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, hmmm, I am not sure what he is referring to
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: well, let's move on to the other deal. your Q&A was at 11 pacific, which *was* 19 UTC, now there's been DST corrections and your Q&A would be at 12 pacific, you have the option to keep it at 11 pacific, or 19 UTC, your choice
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, lets keep it at 7pm UTC
<jono> what time is that pacific now?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: that's 12 pacific atm :)
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, np
<JoseeAntonioR> great then, thanks!
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries
<jono> bkerensa, good question
<jono> bkerensa, can you mail Michelle about this?
<bkerensa> jono: sure
<jono> thanks bkerensa!
<jono> ok gotta run
<jono> laters!
<jono> hey folks
<cjohnston> hey
<JoseeAntonioR> hey jono
<jono> hey cjohnston, JoseeAntonioR
<jono> mhall119, around?
<jono> or cjohnston :-)
<jono> this is Jono asking for Django help time
<jono> lol
<pleia2> well that's a sure fire way to make sure they're all hiding :)
<jono> pleia2, good point :-)
<pleia2> I suggest "free bbq!"
<vibhav> heh
<jono> lol
<vibhav> I'm very sure that its Murphy's law that new packages with new features will land in Debian during Feature Freeze in ubuntu :\
<bkerensa> oh dear
<bkerensa> I got my UTC mixed up
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<czajkowski> aloha
<Tm_T> K'day all
<benonsoftware> .sort
<benonsoftware> Oops, sorry about that.
<dholbach> dpm, ALTER!
<dpm> hey
<dholbach> dpm, telefonieren wir?
<dpm> dholbach, klar. Gib mir 5 minuten
<dholbach> dpm, so... Attacke! :)
<dpm> dholbach, ok!
<dholbach> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/0ee550f2510456b2b534658e80cc01ac38ca36eb?authuser=0&hl=de
<dholbach> dpm, http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-developers
<dholbach> dpm, http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-developers
<dholbach> mhall119, can we have a quick call when you get online?
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, you're not having a hangout today, right?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, no, but from next week onwards there'll be hangouts again
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<dholbach> thank YOU
<cjohnston> someone wake up balloons
<mhall119> dholbach: ready?
<dholbach> mhall119, in 5m :)
<dholbach> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/30247844fa1978768b84b31f63883fd847f7cc54
<dholbach> mhall119, thanks
<mhall119> np
<dpm_> dholbach, yesterday I sent a MP for the i18n support on the code of conduct. Would you be able to look at it or get someone on the CC to do so? Once the .pot file lands in trunk we could enable translations for the project
<dpm_> https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/+merge/155217
<dholbach> dpm_, I'll take a look at it
<dpm_> dholbach, thanks. It's not urgent at all, but I'd like to finish it off, as it's been an open project for quite a while
<dholbach> dpm_, hum
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/bzr/ubuntu-codeofconduct$ ./translate.sh
<dholbach> po/po4a.cfg:2: Keine POT-Dateien in po gefunden
<dholbach>  (50 Einträge)
<dholbach> daniel@daydream:~/bzr/ubuntu-codeofconduct$
<dholbach> dpm_, ^ am I doing something wrong?
<dpm_> dholbach, no, that's fine. The script does 2 things at once: 1) Update the POT file and 2) Create CodeOfConduct.$LANG.txt files from PO files. As there are no PO files yet (we haven't enabled translation in LP), it's simply complaining that it cannot create the translated .txt files
<dholbach> I just thought that it can't fine .pot files?
<dholbach> ah ok, it doesn't complain if I add a .po file
<dholbach> nevermind :)
<dpm_> ah, I see what you mean now.
<dpm_> I think it's a bad translation of the original English warning in po4a
<dpm_> let me check
<dholbach> yeah, no worries
<dholbach> dpm_, pushed
<dholbach> dpm_, I'll set the bug to fix committed for now
<dholbach> is there anything I need to change in LP?
<dpm_> dholbach, cool, thanks. Indeed, the German translation should say "Keine PO-Dateien"
<dpm_> $ LC_ALL=C ./translate.sh
<dpm_> po/po4a.cfg:2: no PO files found in po
<dpm_>  (50 entries)
<dholbach> it works when I copied po/bla.pot po/de.po
<dpm_> yes, then it finds PO files
<dpm_> dholbach, yes, if you've got 5 minutes we can enable translations now. I'm not sure I've got permissions on that project, but if you do, we can do it together
<dholbach> dpm_, structured permissions for ubuntu translators?
<dholbach> dpm_, and I'll automatically export translations to the branch too?
<dpm_> dholbach, let's use Restricted for now (the same as for the ubuntu project in LP), assigned to Ubuntu Translations
<dpm_> sorry, to Ubuntu Translators, I meant
<dpm_> dholbach, yes, and the same branch for imports and exports
<dholbach> ok, perfect
<dholbach> let me see where I can change it to restricted now :)
<dpm_> dholbach, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-codeofconduct/+configure-translations
<dholbach> ok, restricted
<dholbach> ok, we're all set
<dholbach> dpm_, thanks a lot
<dholbach> dpm_, how long until it turns up in lp?
<dpm_> dholbach, cool. Yeah, it seems so -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-codeofconduct - we will have to wait about 20 mins for the POT file to be fully imported
<dholbach> ok
<dpm_> dholbach, once it's set up we should probably talk to czajkowski to see if translated versions of the CoC could be used in LP as well.
<dholbach> dpm_, mhall119, jcastro_, balloons: so about those work items....
<dholbach> does ubuntu-13.04-month-6 mean "to be completed just before the next vUDS"?
<dholbach> and ubuntu-13.04-month-5 is the month before and so on?
<dholbach> so 6 means June, 5 means May, etc?
<jcastro_> the number is not the month
<jcastro_> (I know, weird)
<dholbach> what is it
<dholbach> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1303-converged-network-stack has ubuntu-13.04-month-5 and ubuntu-13.04-month-6
<dholbach> and I don't get it
<czajkowski> thats very confusing
<dholbach> and it just has "Work items" too
 * dholbach asks the lool
<dpm_> dholbach, I think months are counted from the last UDS
<dholbach> so that'd mean that ubuntu-13.04-month-6 is april since our last uds was after 12.10 or something?
<dpm_> that's my understanding, yes
<mhall119> dholbach: I took it to mean "last month of the Raring dev cycle"
<dholbach> aha
<jcastro_> yeah, it's the months in the cycle
<czajkowski> it's not very clear
<jcastro_> it doesn't match the calendar month
<dholbach> ok, wfm
<czajkowski> bah
<mhall119> so it's work items to be completed by the end of April
<jcastro_> so like, we called uds UDS 1303
<dholbach> if you smoke the right stuff it all makes sense :-P
<mhall119> czajkowski: no, it's not
<jcastro_> I don't know why we just didn't do "ubuntu-13.05" and so on
<czajkowski> mhall119: yes it is!
<mhall119> I mean, no it's not very clear
<mhall119> so, my "no" was a positive agreement
<mhall119> it's not very clear :(
<mhall119> darn you English!
 * czajkowski peers at mhall119 
<czajkowski> today is not the day mister :)
<jcastro_> dholbach: ok so you're doing all of them to month-6?
<dholbach> jcastro_, I moved all the done stuff to month-5
<dholbach> and the rest to month-6, and put the stuff which is not on our personal plate on "work items"
<jcastro_> ok so tldr, we're all putting stuff in month 6?
<dholbach> jcastro_, yes
<dholbach> brb
<mhall119> yes
<technoviking> morning folks
 * popey runs up and cuddles technoviking 
<technoviking> awwwww
<dholbach> working the rest of the day from a café nearby to get a bit outside today
<dholbach> and what do I see next to me?
<dholbach> an Ubuntu laptop
<dholbach> YES
<dholbach> :)
<popey> haha
<popey> are you sat next to a mirrored wall?
<dholbach> popey, man that'd be awesome! the launcher finally on the right side!
<popey> hahah
<popey> comedy gold
<popey> just learn arabic
<jcastro_> lol
<dholbach> popey, will do
<dholbach> إن شاء الله
<technoviking> jcastro_: everything work out on the forums?
<technoviking> popey: you leave Facebook, or just don't like me anymore:)
<popey> yes
<jcastro_> technoviking: yeah, it seems to be rocking so far
<jcastro_> I mean, I'm sure the  mods had some work to do
<jcastro_> but not enough for them to complain about it
<jcastro_> so I'm assuming it's all roses and tulips
<popey> i unfriended _everyone_ not just you technoviking
<popey> (or did I)
<popey> I have reverted fb back to just family and stupid groups that are only on fb
<popey> no friend, no co-workers at all
<popey> ☹
<technoviking> heh
<popey> early beer where you are!
<dholbach> popey, if you unfriended ME, it's over
<technoviking> jcastro_: asked if they needed anymore help, never heard back, so I amused all was cool
<jcastro_> the site is running great though
<popey> dholbach: not the first to say that :D https://twitter.com/deanashby/status/316530513127038976
<jcastro_> I asked about looking at discourse, but nobody seemed keen on investigating
<technoviking> jcastro_: specing out a 100TB cluster for work. Plan to manage it all with juju charm. Will write it up if it gets approved by the power that be
<technoviking> jcastro_: discourse
<dholbach> popey, I can't believe it! that's the second time you dumped me on FB
<technoviking> I will switch over to Google+ as soon as they have a usable API for third party apps
<jcastro_> hah, I doubt G+ will ever have a usable third party API
<technoviking> I can dream
<jcastro_> dholbach: one more thing
<jcastro_> everything that is NOT for the next 3 month cycle, what do we tag it with?
<dholbach> jcastro_, "Work items:"
<jcastro_> oh ok
<jcastro_> so we're not targetting everything, we're targetting the recent ones
<jcastro_> gotcha
<elfy> jcastro_: it's not that we're not 'keen' more that we've not finished doing what we're doing
 * jcastro_ nods
<elfy> we're half wat through a discussion about discourse - once we've finished one of us will mail you :)
<jcastro_> oh ok
<jcastro_> I didn't know you were discussing it seperately
<jcastro_> I just figured no one loved me enough to respond. :p
<elfy> :)
<elfy> the obvious issue we have at the moment is - why? we've just spent almost 3 years doing what we have done lol
<elfy> anyway - it's not been ignored
<jcastro_> yeah, I get that
<jcastro_> it's like, the UI is nicer and cleaner, and it's actually OSS.
<dholbach> hey tiagoscd, how are you doing?
<jcastro_> dholbach: last time I bother you, I promise
<jcastro_> link to one of your BPs that is finished?
<jcastro_> <--- when it comes to work items, I've learned to doublecheck the syntax like 50 times.
<dholbach> jcastro_, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1303-revamping-ubuntu-community-pages
<dholbach> we're still adding work items, but the structure should be all right
<jcastro_> good enough to steal!
<dpm_> dholbach, ok, it seems translations for the CoC work already ;)
<dpm_> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-codeofconduct/trunk/+pots/codeofconduct/ca/+translate
<dholbach> NICE
<dholbach> thanks dpm_
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> hugs hugs
<popey> o/
<bkerensa> jcastro_: will you be in Portland lunchtime on April 14th?
<pleia2> bkerensa: which day were we shooting for lunch, tuesday or wednesday?
<pleia2> work thing popped up for tuesday
<bkerensa> pleia2: Dell guys said Sunday
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> (we'll see if I actually have to attend :)
<pleia2> ah, I won't be in town
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> :(
<pleia2> not flying in until monday morning
<bkerensa> :'(
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> huh well pleia2 I think they have lunch at the summit too? not sure if so we should catch lunch one day
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> unfortunately this all lands a week before my wedding, I couldn't afford to come in early/stay late, too much to do at home :)
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> I think some folks come early to bask in the local food and beer
<jcastro_> bkerensa: I should be but don't book me for anything pls.
<jcastro_> I don't know my exact itenerary
<pleia2> bkerensa: normally I would :)
<bkerensa> jcastro_: ok well if you land early ping me.... will be doing lunch at Peoples Sandwich of Portland and your free to join
<pleia2> but I was just in Portland in July, so I got my donuts and rogue
<bkerensa> pff rogue
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/hopworks-gigabit-ipa/174284/
<bkerensa> Gigabit Beer :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: which day do you leave?
<pleia2> bkerensa: as soon as it ends
<bkerensa> oh :)
<pleia2> flying out that evening
<PabloRubianes> jono, ping, have a minute?
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-27
<czajkowski> aloha
<philipballew> czajkowski, top of the morning
<philipballew> hope all is well?
<vibhav> good morning
<philipballew> vibhav, greetings
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> greetings to Ubuntu land dholbach
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<philipballew> Hola Ubuntu!
<smartboyhw> Hola philipballew
<philipballew> smartboyhw, hello. How are you?
<smartboyhw> philipballew, good
<elfy> hi philipballew
<philipballew> elfy, hello. Hope all is well
<elfy> mostly - last day of hols, sort of - in tomorrow then off for 4 days, then 2 days then a week off again
<elfy> odd hours lol
<smartboyhw> :)
<philipballew> elfy, what do you do?
<elfy> drive a van part time, but my working week starts on a thursday :)
<smartboyhw> elfy, wow
<smartboyhw> Special:)
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> aloha
<smartboyhw> aloha:P
<smartboyhw> dholbach, is it that one needs 70% of translations done to get the Ubuntu Packaging Guide uploaded into that language?
 * smartboyhw has only done 11% 
<smartboyhw> For Chinese (Traditional)
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> German is getting closer :-D
<smartboyhw> dholbach, of course
<smartboyhw> I almost did all translations of Chinese (Traditional) by myself
<smartboyhw> And I just started
<smartboyhw> Like 3 days ago
<smartboyhw> Forgive me:P
<smartboyhw> dholbach, how many percent for German?
<dholbach> there's nothing to be forviven for
<dholbach> 54%
<smartboyhw> Wow
<dholbach> brb
<jono> dholbach, hey
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> have you got the April work items defined yet?
<dholbach> yes
<jono> I don't see them in the BP
<dholbach> some blueprints still need to be accepted I guess
<dholbach> or shall I just go and accept them?
 * dholbach has the powers now
<jono> dholbach, can you please get them complete now
<czajkowski> dholbach: you mean the magic voodoo :)
<jono> I want to review them today
<jono> I don't see them on http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/canonical-community-ubuntu-13.04-month-6.html
<dholbach> yes
<jono> thanks dholbach
<jono> mhall119, balloons team call
<balloons> jono, linky?
<jono> balloons, in the cal invite
<jono> as always ;-)
<balloons> jono, I have 2 cal invites.. both are empty with the link
 * balloons says don't ask
<smartboyhw> Hello balloons
<balloons> I've no idea how this happens
<elfy> cheer up balloons you sound so deflated ;)
<balloons> elfy!
<balloons> I feel better already
<elfy> sorry - couldn't help it :)
<elfy> nice to see you - hope all's well and you're busy - as if I need to ask
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> balloons, get some spirit:)
<balloons> elfy, smartboyhw indeed.. it's that time of the cycle
<smartboyhw> balloons, :)
<jcastro_> mhall119: do you have the unity prevalidation ppa handy?
<popey> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/experimental-prevalidation/ubuntu
<jcastro_> ta
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: hey, are we still having the UADW, or those were the SDK days?
<dpm> hey JoseeAntonioR, I think we should still have the UADW, and the SDK days were a good way of road-testing the event in preparation for a bigger UADW event. Regarding the dates, I'm not sure yet, but it might be after the 13.04 release date
<dpm> sorry for keep pushing it, but quite a lot went on this cycle
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries at all, just let me know so maybe we can make it fit with my vacations for me to help with it\
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, excellent, thanks, I'll let you know as soon as we start planning and we have dates. But don't worry, don't make your vacations depend on it!
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<jcastro_> <--- lunching
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow
<dholbach> hugs!
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, hey, gonna kick off my Q+A in 15
<jono> I can set it up
<jcastro_> hey jono
<jcastro_> I know this will bring up a bunch of arguing ....
<jcastro_> but like, if we did uds with uds-1303
<jcastro_> why not name the milestones after the month instead of "month 6"
<jcastro_> so like, 1304, 1305, and so on
<mhall119> because freedom
<mhall119> and....choice
<jcastro_> gnu-1304?
<mhall119> gnu-herd-????
<mhall119> I mean, I'm sure it'll be released eventually
<jcastro_> jono: I can go early if you want too, I am "all set"
<jono> jcastro_, will be ready soon, wrapping up some things
<jcastro_> cool
<jono> jcastro_, sorry, got stuck in a discussion, coming now
<jono> jcastro_, can you hear me?
<jono> balloons, grabbing a coffee and then will hop on our call
<balloons> jono, kk
<jono> balloons, I am there
<jono> hangout in invite
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-28
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: hey, sorry, was at school
<bkerensa> morning dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
 * dholbach relocates
<bkerensa> lfaraone: Do you have any update on the app? I guess we have less than 24 hours at this point.
<dholbach> dpm, here's your friendly http://pad.ubuntu.com/communitywebsite-contribute-developers reminder :-)
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dholbach> dpm, I see what you're doing :)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> dholbach, ok, I've kept it short so that there is not too much content duplication from d.u.c. I've also put it as the first point, so that app devs are directed to d.u.c
<dholbach> dpm, cool - I'll review it in a bit
<dpm> great
<dholbach> popey, there will be more milestones after next vUDS I assume
<popey> hmm
<dholbach> do you need more? :)
<popey> well yeah
<popey> how do I target something to end of may?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/ doesnt list one
<dholbach> popey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/s-series
<dholbach> Ubuntu ubuntu-13.05?
<popey> oh, awesome
<dholbach> :-D
<popey> workitems_text: Invalid work item format: &quot;Work items for ubuntu-13.04-month-5&quot;
<popey> bah
<popey> missing colon ?
<popey> yup..
<popey> workitems_text: Invalid work item format: &quot;Functionality to add a new facebook account (online-accounts plugin)&quot;
<dholbach> yeah ,might be
<popey> gnnnn
<dholbach> it's quite picky
<popey> doesn't like brackets?
<dpm> popey, which blueprint are you trying to set the milestone for?
<popey> workitems_text: The milestone &#x27;ubuntu-13.04-month-5&#x27; is not valid for the target &#x27;ubuntu-phone-commons&#x27;.
<popey> stab stab stab
<popey> heh
<popey> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+spec/initial-facebook-development
<popey> with content from http://pad.ubuntu.com/A4WMMZz2av
<dpm> popey, is it because these milestones are not defined in the LP project? They are milestones for 'ubuntu', but the blueprint is for 'ubuntu-phone-commons'
<popey> hum
<dpm> there are 'coreapps-*' milestones there
<dpm> that's the only thing I can think of. czajkowski or someone on #launchpad might know more
<popey> aha! so there are
<popey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone-commons/+milestones will do nicely, mhall119 probably told me this already and I am just being dim
 * dpm hugs popey
<dholbach> dpm, looks great - thanks
<dpm> ok, cool
<dpm> dholbach, do you know the current situation on GSoC? Are we applying at this point? Who is taking care of it?
 * popey points dpm at bkerensa 
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa, lfaraone: ^
<mhall119> popey: get your work items questions all answered?
<popey> yes!!
<mhall119> cool
<JoseeAntonioR> willcooke: hey, we're kicking off in less than 1.30h
<popey> quick, willcooke! do your hair!
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
 * willcooke goes to the barbers
<dholbach> dpm, the guys in charge are: bkerensa, lfaraone, dylanmccall - I sent a reminder over to them today
<lfaraone> bkerensa: I'm going to submit it today
<lfaraone> bkerensa: have you done https://google-melange.appspot.com/gsoc/profile/org_admin/google/gsoc2013 ?
<lfaraone> dholbach: we actually have over a day before the deadline at  29 March, 2013 at 19:00 UTC.
<willcooke> JoseeAntonioR: I created an etherpad for the meeting:  http://etherpad.ubuntu.com/aGUWWGyk39
<willcooke> JoseeAntonioR: if you know the public hangout address already can you poke it in there?
<lfaraone> dpm: dholbach: an application was submitted but revisions can be made for a day or so
<JoseeAntonioR> willcooke: not yet, I'll have it 15mins before
<JoseeAntonioR> willcooke: what will you have in there?
<dholbach> dpm, call in 8m?
<dpm> dholbach, yep!
<dholbach> rock
<dholbach> dpm, started it
<dholbach> or no... I guess I should've used the one in the cal?
<dholbach> ok, ignore it :)
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: will you be around for the session?
<popey> i have another meeting
<JoseeAntonioR> or maybe AlanBell will be around?
<JoseeAntonioR> I need someone who can add people to the ~ubuntu-etherpad team if needed
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, ignore the invite I sent - let's use the one in the cal
<popey> oh i can do that JoseeAntonioR
<popey> i get the emails pretty promptly
<dpm> dholbach, ok, I'll join you in the hangout in the calendar
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: great, thanks!
<jono> dpm, dholbach. jcastro_, mhall119, balloons can you guys do me a favor: summarize in bullet points here, your focus in April
<jono> I want to put together a slide
<dholbach> jono, gotcha
<dpm> jono, ok
<willcooke> JoseeAntonioR: sorry - was in a meeting.  I guess we'll just be taking general notes in there
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries
<cjohnston> dholbach: can https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1303-loco-community be changed to ubuntu-s series please
<dholbach> cjohnston, hum.. it looks like there's quite some work in progress already?
<dholbach> loco council people, rrnwexec: ^?
<cjohnston> dholbach: blueprints can't span multiple series
<cjohnston> There are a handful of community blueprints all of a sudden that have errors
<cjohnston> :-/
<popey> yay
<jono> dpm, dholbach. jcastro_, mhall119, balloons I need them now :-)
<czajkowski> dholbach: what do you need me to do do?
<balloons> jono, so a summary of work for april?
<dholbach> czajkowski, cjohnston asked about the loco blueprint
<jono> balloons, yes
<czajkowski> ah ok
<jono> just bullet points
<dpm> jono, we're on a call with Randall, we're wrapping up in 10 minutes
<czajkowski> jono: the action item on there with you to disucss dropping the status of approved and unapproved from loco teams what's up with that ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1303-loco-community
<JoseeAntonioR> willcooke: can you please join? :)
<czajkowski> coolbhavi: \o/
<coolbhavi> hey czajkowski
<dholbach> rrnwexec, you dropped and we wrapped it
<mhall119> jono: Update API Website spec with new direction
<mhall119> • Checkup on and finalize Accomplishments Client packages
<mhall119> • Begin vUDS-13.05 planning and development roadmap
<jono> czajkowski, sorry otp, will respond soon
<czajkowski> thanks me and coolbhavi were wondering ;)
<jono> czajkowski, so in a nutshell, I want to raise the topic of dropping Approved/Unapproved teams with the LC
<jono> I don't think there is much value in the distinction
<jono> so I took an action to kick off the discussion
<czajkowski> I assumed we had done that on the hangout during vUDS and we had givne your our thoughts
<czajkowski> ah when I saw it inprogress I wondered where that had gone to
<jono> czajkowski, well, we didn't have a discussion with the wider community and LC
<czajkowski> we did on the thread and we have a summary of it
<jono> czajkowski, I have never touched that BP, so I am not sure why it is marked as inprogress :-)
<dholbach> jono, sent
<czajkowski> bit misleading then :)
<jono> czajkowski, indeed
<jono> czajkowski, where is the summary?
<czajkowski> let me forward it to you
<jono> thanks :-)
<jono> I will mark it back to TODO
<jono> balloons, jcastro_, need your input
<jono> thanks dholbach, mhall119
<dholbach> de nada
<balloons> jono: April
<balloons> Launch site for contribution statistics for quality team
<balloons> Work with autopilot team to transition testcases for the api cases
<balloons> Continue working with ubuntu touch for testing needs (unit, autopilot, manual)
<balloons> bah this is bad: Work with autopilot team to transition testcases for the api cases
<dpm> jono, e-mailed April focus bullet points
<jono> thanks dpm
<jono> thanks balloons
<jono> czajkowski, thanks for the forward
<jono> czajkowski, might be delayed in responding as I am at GDC for the next two days working a booth
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> that's cool
<czajkowski> jono: mind if I leae ayou a pm message am kinda up walls also today
<czajkowski> tryign to get everything done for 4 day weekend
<jono> czajkowski, sure
<jono> my heart bleeds for your four day weekend
 * jono grumbles
<jono> :-)
<balloons> jono, drop "Work with autopilot team to transition testcases for the api cases" and instead list "Test for raring release"
<jono> balloons, ok
<balloons> :-) smplier
<czajkowski> jono: ye get more than us, quit grumbling
<czajkowski> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, don't forget to talk to jcastro_ about the bot
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, of course not
<dholbach> jcastro_, oi!
<dholbach> jcastro_, let's talk about bots!
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<jono> czajkowski, lol
<jono> czajkowski, FREEDOM
 * czajkowski waves a curly wurly in front of jono  :) bite me! 
<jono> czajkowski, I crave the wurly
<jono> haven't had one for years
<czajkowski> downside to no UDS means I cant bring em
<czajkowski> :)
<jono> czajkowski, we must change this
 * jono writes email to Jane
<jono> lol
<czajkowski> dear Jane I need curly wurly, please gimmie back UDS :)
<jono> hugs, Jono
<jono> jcastro_, ping?
<popey> mhall119: where shall we put the documentation from kevin for u1db?
<popey> given it's a plain html file ⍨
<mhall119> popey: eventually on developer.u.c
<popey> in the short term?
<mhall119> but I don't wnat to put it there until it's to the point we want to encourage wider use
<mhall119> short term, point people to http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/u1db-qt/u1db-qt-cheatsheet.html
<willcooke> I have to drop and go to another meeting,  if someone can take notes in the Etherpad that would be awesome.  thx
<JoseeAntonioR> aquarius: hey, please tell people we lost connection
<JoseeAntonioR> well, I dropped
<aquarius> JoseeAntonioR, yep, we're off air
<JoseeAntonioR> one sec and we'll be back
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, we dropped again
<jcastro_> jono: pong
<dpm> mhall119, I will not have the time today before I go. Could you look into fixing the d.u.c tutorial and sample code so that there isn't a conflict with the new MainView Header this week?
<jcastro_> dholbach: what about bots?
<dholbach> jcastro_, ah yes... JoseeAntonioR and I talked about bots in #ubuntu-on-air at UDS
<dholbach> to collect questions and stuff
<JoseeAntonioR> i.e. airbot
<dholbach> José said you didn't like the idea much?
<dholbach> jcastro_, ^
<jcastro_> I don't have strong opinions on how to run ubuntu on air.
<jcastro_> josee's been taking the lead there, so I would vote for whatever he wants
<dholbach> that definitely works for me
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, do you need anything else to get the ball rolling there?
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe pleia2 can turn it on again :)
<mhall119> dpm: I'll put it on my list, but I don't know if I'll be able to get to it this week either
<dholbach> rock and roll
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: on air classbot clone?
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: yep, that one
<JoseeAntonioR> there's a little detail change on that, the default topic
<JoseeAntonioR> it changed
<pleia2> that can be done via PM if you're an admin-type, I'll update it so you are
<pleia2> but not right now, I'll try to set it up tonight
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, ok, thanks!
<pleia2> (work+meetings today, busy busy :))
<JoseeAntonioR> then go, this can wait
<dpm> thanks mhall119, no worries. If you could just look at it while I'm away, that'd be great.
<mhall119> balloons: do you know of any system for automated performance testing?
<balloons> mhall119, automated performance testing? like benchmarking?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> I've been told that the SDK components can be a bit slow, so I was hoping to put them under the some scrutiny
<bkerensa> lfaraone: you there?
<lfaraone> bkerensa: yes.
<bkerensa> lfaraone: are we squared away? I think we have about 20 hours till deadline?
<lfaraone> bkerensa: as I mentioned earlier, I've submitted.
<bkerensa> ahhok
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-29
<vibhav> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<toddy> aloha czajkowski
<jono_> mhall119, balloons lets cancel our demo day and most of the team are off today
<mhall119> okay by me
<mhall119> jono_: all of bluefin is off today, right?
<jono_> mhall119, should be
<jono_> national holiday there
<mhall119> ok, that takes care of the other 2 meetings I had scheduled for the next hour
<mhall119> with not meetings, I may actually get stuff done today \o/
<mhall119> jono_: coreapps tracking is now on status.u.c: http://status.ubuntu.com/coreapps-13.10/
<balloons> mhall119, lol
 * mhall119 wonders if balloons is lol'ing at my getting stuff done, or at my work items charts
 * balloons notes it's both
<mhall119> :P
<czajkowski> mhall119: some folks do work today and swap so just check with their calendars
<czajkowski> know a few UK folks who are swapping it
<czajkowski> also, Launchpad Import is currently down and will be down for the next 12 hours.
<mhall119> import of what?
<mhall119> czajkowski: ^^
<mhall119> are you swapping today?
<czajkowski> no, I;m waiting on hospital to ring so keeping busy migrating apps over to raring
<czajkowski> mhall119: ask M to explain.
<mhall119> ok
<czajkowski> mhall119: all code imports to answer your earlier question sorry didnt see it
<mhall119> ah, ok, nothing impacting me then, thanks
<mhall119> good thing my work is on the wiki,and the wiki is *never* down :/
<pleia2> popey: heh, I don't think jono realizes the TB list is public
<popey> oops
<popey> well it was forwarded from there to -release also by scottk
<pleia2> it's the same email he sent to all the councils as a "leadership heads up before I blog about it" ;)
<pleia2> fortunately not "we don't like linux and are rebasing on osx" but we should give him a nudge about it for next time
<popey> I figured it was public given it was sent to techboard
<popey> ah well. we're saving the "rebasing on osx" for April 1st I think.
<pleia2> hehe
<jono> anyone mind redditing http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/03/29/smart-scopes-not-landing-in-13-04-will-land-in-13-10/
<popey> you beat me to it jono
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: already done it?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, jono did it
<jono> :-)
<jono> no worries
<jono> thanks, guys
<PabloRubianes> jono, have a minute?
<jono> PabloRubianes, just a min, about to run to GDC
<PabloRubianes> sorry to bother
<jono> PabloRubianes, np
<PabloRubianes> I just want to know if you have any news about ubuconla sponsorship as I didnt got any more news :(
<jono> PabloRubianes, apologies for the delay, we have a meeting early next week to discuss
<jono> will have more news soon
<jono> it is a priority
<jono> this week has gotten away from us - been hectic
<PabloRubianes> jono, thanks, and sorry for keep insisting
<jono> PabloRubianes, no no, don't apologize! :-)
<PabloRubianes> it's just we are on some so little budget and any help is great so we don't have to put money
<PabloRubianes> thanks jono, talk to you later ;-)
<jono> cheers
<jono> gotta run, laters
<balloons> ping JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: pong
<balloons> so the quality community team is hosting a testing event for the final beta, and we'd like to have a g+ hangout for an hour on april 2nd at 2000 UTC
<balloons> could we have t be onair? any conflicts? :-)
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<JoseeAntonioR> slot is free, so you're good to take it
<JoseeAntonioR> but I can't host it, I'll be at school by taht time
<balloons> excellent! Sure, no worries.. I believe I have access now to start them
<balloons> so, do I need to do anything to lock in that time for us
<balloons> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> you just did, I'm adding it to the calendar
<JoseeAntonioR> what's the name of the event?
<balloons> Final Beta Image Testing.. heh.. we can be snazzier than that
 * balloons thinks
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, is it possible to have 2 hangouts on the screen -- there's interest to have one in english, and another in spanish at the same time
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: it is actually possible, but may cause some confusion
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd recommend having only one
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: any links that you want to be added to the event?
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, I'm drafting an annouce.. I'll want that added
<balloons> Just wanted to confirm things
<JoseeAntonioR> I can post the announcement on my blog
<JoseeAntonioR> or you can post it too
<JoseeAntonioR> sure
<balloons> is it safe to just direct people straight to ubuntuonair?
<JoseeAntonioR> yep, totally
<balloons> hmm.. how's Beta Testing Extraordinaire with ubuntu quality
<JoseeAntonioR> sure, adding that to the cal now
<JoseeAntonioR> which channel will be used? #ubuntu-on-air or #ubuntu-quality?
<balloons> ohh right.. #ubuntu-quality please
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: all should be updated on ubuntuonair.com now :)
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, thank you much
<balloons> the announcement should hit planet soon.. please do propagate :-)
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries
<JoseeAntonioR> I will, will add to the UWN for monday too
 * popey hugs JoseeAntonioR 
 * JoseeAntonioR hugs popey back
 * popey goes for burritos
<philballew> popey, Whats a burrito like in the UK?
<popey> tasty, filling :D
<philballew> Nice!
<philballew> If anyone here needs, I can mail then a Burrito from Mexico...
 * philballew would not recommend taking him up on that offer
<balloons> philballew, now I'm hungry!
<balloons> I trust your satisfied with yourself? :-p
<philballew> balloons, I was trying to make you hungry! I'm sure you have good food where you live though. It's Friday night soon and what a good reason to hit the town!
<balloons> *soon*
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, if you want to link to this: http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2013/03/beta-testing-extraordinaire-with-ubuntu.html
<philballew> actually, I can't go to Mexico right now. Passport is with dos getting renewed.
<balloons> philballew, ohh you live near the border in cali eh?
<philballew> balloons, yeah, San Diego. so like 20 minutes from the border.
<balloons> interesting ;-)
<balloons> san diego weather.. ahh..
<philballew> yeah, mid 60's today. I live about 200 yards from the ocean..
<balloons> nice! enjoy it
<pleia2> philballew: here too! beautiful out :)
<pleia2> california++
<philballew> gotta love that California weather
<pleia2> packing up to head up to the roof office, 67F out, wooo!
 * popey converts that
<mhall119> popey: pleasant
<popey> ☺
<philballew> an irc bot to convert things would be cool.
<popey> hmm, should I be able to use a raring kernel on precise?
<popey> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-rc4-raring/ that one specifically
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-30
<vibhav> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-31
<vibhav> good morning
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-24
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> dpm: ping
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hola jose, dholbach
<jose> hey dpm, estoy por ir a dormir en un minuto, pero quería saber si podemos tener un hangout rápido a las 15 UTC?
<dpm> jose, a las 15UTC tengo otro hangout, pero hazme un ping cuando estes de nuevo online y hablamos
<jose> dpm: genial, gracias! :)
 * jose finishes testing this charm and goes to bed
<jose> dpm: ping :)
<elfy> hi jose - how did the LoCo on air thing go - totally missed that
<jose> elfy: it went great! video is still linked at ubuntuonair.com if you wanna take a look
<elfy> you can link me it - I'll certainly have a look today/tomorrow
<elfy> nvm - you did link me to it :p
<jose> :P
<dpm> jose, as I said, I've got a call in 2 mins, but perhaps we can talk in about 30 mins? Do you want to talk about what you mentioned in your e-mail re: the Catalan team?
<jose> dpm: yep! 30m should be good :)
<jose> topic is correct
<dpm> jose, I'm free for a hangout now if you want
<jose> dpm: sure, give me a second
<dpm> cool, no rush :)
<jose> dpm: ready for it now, want me to set it up?
<dpm> jose, if you don't mind, that'd be great!
<mhall119> jose: look at you and your rapid charming, jcastro owes you a beer :)
<jose> :)
<jcastro> hmm what did I miss?
<mhall119> jcastro: did you read my blog about the community cast app?
<jcastro> I scanned it
<mhall119> jcastro: http://mhall119.com/2014/03/my-phone-is-lonely-lets-fix-that/#comment-17344
<jcastro> NICE!
<mhall119> jcastro: now I just need juju integrated in the SDK
<jose> (and still, I have charms on the review queue and I wait every day standing on my door to see a package arrive)
<jcastro> yeah so that's probably harder
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> jose, did you not get a shirt yet?
<jose> jcastro: not at all!
<jcastro> !!!
<jose> :P
<mhall119> jcastro: dude, don't let the community down like that
<jcastro> ok they're being redesigned, I'll make sure you get one
<jose> \o/
<jose> thanks
<jcastro> dang, I thought you had one, otherwise I would have given you one at SCALE!
<jose> well, I can wait for it
<jcastro> jose, without looking, did you reuse the django charm or did you do it from scratch?
<jose> jcastro: I did it from scratch, didn't know there was a django charm
<jcastro> https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/search/bundle/~charmers/django/2/example-single/?text=django
<jcastro> I made a bundle too
<jcastro> lol @ our URLs
<jose> oh, that's cool
<jcastro> what would be cool in the future
<jcastro> is you deploy one unit and it does sqlite
<jcastro> but when you connect it to postgres it Does The Right Thing(tm)
<jcastro> that would let mhall119 scale when he becomes popular
<jose> well, it doesn't use postgres
<jcastro> right, I mean in the future
<jose> well, that could be done, I think
<jose> I believe I have an idea on how to do that
<jcastro> we have a charm that does that somewhere
<jcastro> that does single node with sqlite and then can move to a bigger db when the time comes
<jcastro> marcoceppi, ^^^^
<marcoceppi> jcastro: jose I forget, I've seen it though
<jose> hmm, would be nice to know
<jcastro> http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/precise/owncloud/hooks/db-relation-changed
<jcastro> Found it!
<jcastro> hmm, maybe not
<jose> :P
<jose> I'm working on another charm atm, one for pagekite
<dholbach> I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! *hugs*
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> popey: hey! I was wondering if it's possible to have an on-air session with the main contributors to the core apps so they can give a status update?
<popey> jose: what, all of them?
<jose> I mean, if that's ever possible, it'd be nice, otherwise maybe one from each app?
<jose> I was thinking on this after the hack days
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow!
<jose> RIP whereschuck.org
<lyz> hi everyone, taking a screenshot - say hello! :)
<czajkowski> lyz: aloha
<pleia2> quiet day today
<elfy> for some :p
<popey>  (ʘ∇ʘ)ク 彡 ┻━┻
<popey> Also. "Hello."
<lyz> :)
<lyz> elfy, how goes ISO testing?
<elfy> pleia2: so what you been up today - other than being late to do my social pingy stuff
<pleia2> haha, I did it when I woke up!
<elfy> lyz: well ... was going awesomely well until 5 minutes ago
<elfy> when we ended up with new builds
<elfy> now - looks like I've done none ... :(
<elfy> I'll get the QA guy after me ...
<lyz> aw
<lyz> ok, that'll do
<elfy> I'm sorry :(
<mhall119> just photoshop that last part out
<elfy> story of my life ...
<mhall119> lol
<elfy> :)
<elfy> hi mhall119
<mhall119> sorry, I mean gimp that last part out
<mhall119> hi elfy :)
<elfy> too little too late :p
<mhall119> story of....nevermind
<elfy> ha ha
<jose> jcastro: seen the new 4sq SU forums?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-26
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi philipballew
<philipballew> hope all is well in the world of dholbach these days.
<dholbach> yep, all's good over here :-)
<dholbach> how are you?
<philipballew> dholbach, life is good. Just always working. Should have a month off in a little while so I will go take a trip somewhere. How is that German winter?
<dholbach> very nice
<dholbach> winter?
<dholbach> spring has started already
<elfy> spring !!! woohoo
<dholbach> yes - it's awesome
<philipballew> dholbach, nice! Spring has hit here as well.
<elfy> philipballew: funny that given we are in the same hemisphere :p
 * philipballew avoids posting the temperature of where he lives.
<philipballew> elfy, North Hemisphere is best hemisphere!
<elfy> it is when I am in it :D
<elfy> at least we get spring at the right time of the year :)
<philipballew> the toilet flushes the right way here elfy
<elfy> down?
<elfy> :p
<jussi> the US have funny swirly toilets
<philipballew> jussi, here in the us we use a lot of water in our toilets.
<philipballew> maybe because we flush the tp?
<philipballew> not sure why actually...
<jussi> yeah, its not real nice when you are used to "normal" toilets
<philipballew> jussi, where do you live? :)
<jose> dpm: hey, sent you an email
 * jose goes to bed
<jose> whoops, completely forgot the Q&A was happening, sorry if I interrupted anyone in the middle
<jussi> philipballew: Finland
<philipballew> jussi, oh nice. Never been there, but I bet it is a nice place.
<dholbach> all right... I'll relocate - bbiab
<popey> jose: we need to move the app clinic to next week, so no clinic this week.
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> catching up on irc on lunch
<czajkowski> hows folks
<czajkowski> joys of risoto it reheats well
<czajkowski> well may be subjective though
<jussi> mmm, risotto!
<jussi> hai czajkowski
<czajkowski> bacon and butternut squash
<czajkowski> yummy
<czajkowski> jussi: alo
<czajkowski> *aloha
<jussi> czajkowski: sounds excellent
<czajkowski> jussi: where abouts are you based?
<jussi> czajkowski: I currently reside near to helsinki
<czajkowski> ah we have a MUG there
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> currently trying to find a venue for Oslo and also either Helsinki or Oslo for a larger event in the coming months.
<czajkowski> sooooo expensive
<jussi> czajkowski: pm me some requirements
<czajkowski> on the plus side may mean a trip to there :)
<jussi> :D
<czajkowski> anyone in Milan, Rome, Barcelona, will be invading next week in italy and only the 15th Barcelona
<jcastro> marcoceppi, https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-0qCTsUqMuAs/UzI9Y8yH1XI/AAAAAAAAcR8/5ZHSFCP8LCM/w675-h472-no/photo.GIF
<marcoceppi> jcastro: hahaha
<jose> popey: same time as usual re: app design clinics?
<popey> yes
<jose> ok
<popey> thanks
<jose> popey: what's John's nick on iRC?
<jose> IRC*
<popey> john?
<jose> on freenode?
<jose> wow, lucky
<popey> no
<popey> i was asking "john who"?
<jose> oh, design team? John Lea
<popey> JohnLea
<jose> ok, all set for next week!
<jose> if anyone wants some fun, I found this on G+ today: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/which-operating-system
<popey> wonder what that returns on ubuntu phone
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-03-26-154713.png
<czajkowski> anyone on trustry noticed on chromium videos are not playing on youtube straight away, you need to hit refresh
<popey> works here
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> wondering is itmy machine
<czajkowski> most odd though
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! hugs!
<jose> jcastro: hey, have a min to give me a hand with discourse?
<jcastro> like set up?
<jose> jcastro: like discourse.u.c
<jcastro> sure, ask!
<jose> well, I was trying to register with username jose, and says it's not available, but the user page doesn't exist
<jose> so I'm not sure if it's marked private for some reason or there's a limitation I'm not aware of
<jcastro> how do you pick a username?
<jcastro> it just uses ubuntu sso?
<jose> correct, I login via SSO and when creating an account it auto-fills in
<jcastro> lookiing
<jose> thanks
<jcastro> hmm, minimum length is 3
<jose> oh, says already registered
<jcastro> I don't see any jose's
<jose> that's why I was wondering
<jcastro> huh
<jcastro> marcoceppi, ^^^
<marcoceppi> jcastro: we're connected to the central discourse hub
<jcastro> oh so it's a shared namespace?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yes
<marcoceppi> jcastro: they didn't turn it on for the longest time though
<jose> I'll use joseeantonior, then, thanks guys!
<czajkowski> pleia2: sorry for the delay :)
<czajkowski> all sent
<pleia2> and blogged! thanks :)
<czajkowski> np
<chilicuil> hi, does anyone knows how I could get a tablecloth with Ubuntu art?, I've been seen some ubuntu local teams use them when they attend to conferences or similar activities, I'm part of the Ubuntu-mx team and I would like to get one of those for our online public meetings =)
<jose> chilicuil: verified teams get them the first time they're verified ever
<chilicuil> jose: that's kind of weird then, because we actually got verified two years ago, and we didn't receive a tablecloth, we've received dvds and other ubuntu marketing material, but not tablecloths
<jose> chilicuil: you have to request it, let me do a quick check for you...
<jose> chilicuil: looks like no one requested them
<chilicuil> jose: awesome!
<jose> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences/ApprovedTeamGift has info on how you can request it
<jose> they'll get you a banner (it's huge, plan where you'll store it when not in use) and a tablecloth :)
<chilicuil> jose: cool, I'll read it carefully =)!
<chilicuil> jose: thanks for your help
<jose> np, if you have any questions just let me know
<jose> chilicuil: btw, there's a typo on ubuntu-mx's LP Team description, says XUbuntu and KUbuntu instead of Xubuntu and Kubuntu
<chilicuil> jose: thanks, I'll comment it to our core team so they can get it fixed =)
<jose> cool!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-27
<dholbach> good morning
<AskUbuntu> How do I improve my reputation if I can generally find answers to the questions that I have? | http://askubuntu.com/q/439929
<dpm> be nice to others and do awesome things :)
<jose> hey dholbach! mind doing me a favor for the Q&A?
<dholbach> jose, sure - that is it?
<jose> dholbach: mentioning to the people to email onair@ubuntu.com after they've done their events to feature them on the show
<dholbach> jose, hum... what exactly should they mention in the email?
<jose> dholbach: basically say they did it, give a couple details and send some photos if possible
<jose> if there's a blog post with that info, link instead
<dholbach> jose, ah ok
<dholbach> dpm: ^
<dholbach> thanks
<dpm> dholbach, jose, ok!
<jose> thanks :)
<pleia2> dholbach: thanks for getting to all my bugs :)
<dholbach> pleia2, it took a while, but yeah :)
<dholbach> thanks for noticing a lot of small things on there :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-29
<czajkowski> aloha
<jose> marcoceppi: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
<marcoceppi> Thanks jose o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-30
<dkessel> hello. i have applied for an ubuntu membership certificate in december and have not received it yet. is this the right channel to find someone who can do something about that?
<pleia2> dkessel: folks in here should at least know who to ask :)
<pleia2> I never got mine either actually, I requested back in august or something
<dkessel> pleia2: thanks, I dleOne and h ggdh already helped me
<pleia2> ah ok
<IdleOne> well, we helped you with something else :) I still have no idea who to poke about the certificates
<jose> IdleOne, pleia2: the person to poke would be Michelle
<jose> popey: is Katie Taylor still Canonical?
<popey> jose: no
<jose> popey: who will be hosting the Design Clinic on Wednesday, then?
<popey> jouni
<jose> that's his/her IRC handle?
<popey> jounih is his irc nickname.
<popey> Jouni Helminen is his full name, he's lead visual designer at canonical
<jose> cool, good to know
<jose> calendar has been updated with him as the speaker
<popey> thanks jose
<jose> sure :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-23
<MooDoo> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning and cya later :)
<popey> hey dholbach, good weekend?
<dholbach> yep, my counsin was here and we went out for a few on Friday, said Hi do a few of my friends who DJed at their birthday party, went to see a few places in the countryside on Saturday and visited a former GDR jail yesterday with friends and had dinner together
<dholbach> popey, how was yours?
<popey> \o/
<popey> great.
<popey> some soldering, the park, playing games, cooking
<dholbach> nice... what did you solder?
<dholbach> all rightie, I'm relocating to the office - tell me later :)
<popey> heh
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> dholbach: a tv-b-gone. You point at any tv and it turns it off
<dholbach> hah, brilliant
<dholbach> I had no idea such a device existed
<popey> \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ https://twitter.com/popey/status/579969203693838336
<popey> We did it. We shipped the thing!
<MooDoo> oh now your just teasing us all
<dholbach> does trello load OK for you?
<balloons> right now?
<balloons> is so, yes
<balloons> err wait, no, no it doesn't
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-24
<elfy> morning :)
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dholbach> dpm, do you have time for a quick call this morning?
<czajkowski> aloha
<dholbach> hey czajkowski
<dpm> dholbach, sure
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> how's folks ?
<dholbach> good good
<dholbach> dpm, just let me know when is good for you
<dpm> dholbach, shall we say top of the hour?
<dholbach> cool
<dpm> either call or hangout, both work
<dpm> (as soon as I've charged my phone, that is :)
<dpm> a surprisingly very sunny morning here, nice
<czajkowski> it's even more so here in London., there is in fact sunsine!
<dpm> are we talking of the same London? :)
<czajkowski> we are , not much heat but there is sun!
<czajkowski> big thing  in the sky not seen it in a long time! :)
<dpm> nice
<czajkowski> nice after a very busy day yesterday with our european flagship event and multiple annoucements.  Nice to enjoy sunshine today
<czajkowski> my new baby! http://www.couchbase.com/developer-expert-program-and-champions
<dpm> good work, perhaps we can steal some of it for Ubuntu :) What's a "One hour Bluejeans session"?
<dholbach> https://instagram.com/p/0nR0GOhfz8/?tagged=fingertipchallenge ← I think I can relate
<davidcalle> mhall119, that's must be an error, people can't lie in an online contest ;-)
<mhall119> surely not on the internet
<mhall119> I suppose nobody's figured out how to make an origami vervet yet
<mhall119> dholbach: after the Q&A, can you stick around for a couple minutes? I have questions for you about running "manage.py translations" for the developer portal
<dholbach> mhall119, the Q&A starts in 56m
<dholbach> mhall119, but yeah, sure
<mhall119> oh, my calendar says it starts now
<dholbach> yes, that's wrong
<mhall119> ok, cool
<dholbach> basically I nicked the translations thing from the LTP
<mhall119> dholbach: does it need to be done when we build the tarball? Or can it be done either during normal development (before the tarball is made) or upon deployment to a server (after the tarball is made)?
<dholbach> hang on
<mhall119> dholbach: I ask because I'm getting it setup in Jenkins to build tarballs from trunk, and the "manage.py translations" is the only part of the process that requires having all of the dependencies installed in a virtualenv
<dholbach> "build tarball" basically means you're preparing a release for deployment?
<mhall119> yes
<dholbach> mhall119, maybe it makes sense to split up the two jobs
<dholbach> you are right
<dholbach> there are parts of it which can be done during development (ie: update pot file)
<dholbach> and others which just need to be done every now and then (like create a symlink for a newly available language)
<dholbach> dpm, mhall119, balloons: who of you runs the Q&A next week?
<dpm> dholbach, I'd be happy to be in there next week
<dholbach> mhall119, balloons: who of you will be there as well?
 * mhall119 will be available
<mhall119> popey: do you have a few minutes to chat about UE Live?
<dholbach> cool, I pencilled the two of you in
<popey> mhall119: yeah
<mhall119> popey: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/grq4ztqpm37iqwlk6hhjxn5bjua?hl=en
<balloons> i'll be on vaca next week
<dholbach> popey, can you get the word out on G+?
<popey> uhm
<popey> done
<dholbach> thanks!
<mhall119> jose: dpm: UbuCon call?
<dpm> mhall119, yep, in 2 mins :)
<jose> yep, all set
<dpm> ok, I'm omw too
<balloons> dpm, sure what are you thinking?
<dpm> so balloons, I wanted to have a way to show from the backlog a way to see the things the team is working on, and also a way to shuffle cards around to prepare the work for each next sprint
<dpm> I saw that the CI team had a dedicated "Current sprint backlog" list for that
<balloons> dpm, yes ideally the backlog would let everyone know at a glance what we are doing; including the rest of us :-)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> so yeah, I think it's a good idea, but rather than having a solitary "Current sprint info" with one card with the date and link to the sprint's board,
<balloons> dpm, I was thinking about the current sprint backlog lane for the backlog board. It's interesting if you want to move the cards to that lane during the sprint or not. Also before the next sprint, it's useful to have a lane to add cards to i
<dpm> balloons, ah, so we were thinking exactly the same
<dpm> I think
<balloons> yes, I think so. Would you want both a 'current sprint' lane, and a 'proposed for next sprint' lane?
<dpm> can you check out the backlog board to see if we're talking about the same? I put the current sprint's user stories on the "Current sprint info" list
<dpm> oh I see
<balloons> dpm, ahh, nice. That works, reuse the same lane
<dpm> I guess we'd just replace the "current sprint info" cards whenever we plan the next sprint
<balloons> dpm, right. We should have a review at the end of this sprint, and migrate the tasks we finished to done, or update them if we didn't finish them
<dpm> balloons, sounds great. So I'll set up the meeting for the sprint review & next planning then
<balloons> dpm, righto. I think a simple friday meeting works for that. Only has to be once every 3 weeks :-)
<dpm> ok, deal
<dpm> and so that the rest of the folks know what we're talking about, it's the planning of the things we're working on, in "sprint" units https://trello.com/b/gUSRcADH/community-team-backlog
<balloons> dholbach, one MP left, but I've got some comments. Looks like CI job still hasn't been updated right though
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> thanks a lot balloons
<dholbach> balloons, I merged the other two
<dholbach> it'd be good if we could merge the outstanding one as well (or fix it until it can get landed), as it fixes a build issue in utopic
<balloons> I finished, so have a look
<dholbach> woo
<dholbach> balloons, nooooooooooooooooooo! I just pushed a "merge from trunk" and the comments are gone now!
<dpm> dholbach, you mean inline comments on a LP merge proposal? You can see them again using the dropdown box to show the diff against the previous revision
<balloons> ^^ words of wisdom here
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> I'm such a Launchpad noob
<balloons> lol.. it's even easier if you use the little shortcut next to my comment called 'show diff comments'
<balloons> it'll swap the diff for you
<dholbach> balloons, thanks for the comments
<dholbach> I'll look into fixing them tomorrow
<dholbach> I need to run now
<dholbach> need to buy a birthday present
<balloons> dholbach, yw.. have fun shopping!
<dholbach> thanks :)
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow - have a good one!
<czajkowski> it arrived https://plus.google.com/+LauraCzajkowski/posts/SbRPpDcviAj
<mhall119> czajkowski: \o/
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'm in love with that cover, I wish there was one for the Nexus 4
<czajkowski> hmm doest seem to pull in my contacts off my sim
<czajkowski> :/
<mhall119> czajkowski: you know, I never even considered that, I had to buy a new sim for mine
<mhall119> it'll sync google contacts though
<mhall119> did Android store contacts on SIM rather than SD card or built-in storage?
<czajkowski> yeah but I also have some contacts on the sim which on a regular android would be there
<czajkowski> popey: is that normal ?
<popey> we currently don't have sim contacts to contacts sync
<popey> its in progress but not done
<popey> you can sync google contacts though
<czajkowski> nods got that done swiftly :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-25
<dholbach> good morning
 * dholbach relocates to the office
<popey> dholbach: http://popey.com/blog/2015/03/25/making-a-portable-persistent-ubuntu-usb-stick/ \o/
<dholbach> popey, nice one!
<dholbach> really nice work
<dholbach> it'd be good if we updated our app dev school image to that system :)
<dholbach> and update it regularly
<popey> yeah. will look at automating it
 * dholbach hugs popey
<popey> \o/ Mission accomplished.
<balloons> good morning all
 * dholbach call it a day - have a great rest of yours!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-26
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> hello
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morning dholbach
<davidcalle> Morning all o/
<elfy> good morning
<balloons> good morning :-)
<elfy> balloons: up early?
<elfy> and http://xkcd.com/1503/
<balloons> elfy, nice!
<dpm> popey, dholbach, mhall119, do you have any pics from your presentations/workshops at xda:devcon?
<popey> only one blurry one
<mhall119> only a video
<mhall119> oh, wait, XDA? I don't think I have even that..
<dholbach> hang on
<dpm> no worries :)
<dpm> mhall119, also, do you think you could create a global event for the release parties and one for app dev schools on the loco portal? If I can create them myself let me know, happy to do it too
<dholbach> I thought I took pictures somewhere, but I can't find them
<dholbach> mh
<dpm> dholbach, no worries
<dpm> thanks for looking anyway
<dholbach> I have a very blurry one from Alan being sat in the panel (and looking funny) on the first evening :)
<dholbach> not sure if that's presentable though :-P
<dholbach> it might be more a question of how much Alan pays for me not sharing it with the internet
<dpm> feel the love
<mhall119> dpm: I can, or the LC can (I prefer to ask the LC to encourage them to take more proactive ownership of the site)
<mhall119> dpm: jono might have pictures from the XDA:DevCon in Miami
<dpm> ok, let's see if someone from the LC is around
<dpm> hi jose, when you're online, as part of the LC, do you think you could create a couple of global events on loco.u.c?
<dpm> jose, one for Vivid release parties and one for App Dev Schools 2015
<dpm> let us know if that works for you
<dholbach> http://2014-xda-devcon.sites.xda-developers.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/5/2014/04/20130810_145011-e1399848349684.jpg
<dpm> thanks!
<dholbach> http://2014-xda-devcon.sites.xda-developers.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/5/2014/04/IMG_20130811_012232-e1399848467218.jpg
<dpm> hahaha, that's actually a nice one from mhall119
<dpm> and that last one seems that jono was there to party
<dholbach> not quite a surprise :-)
<dpm> :)
<mhall119> yeah, Jono in Miami, he was definitely there to party
<mhall119> you know that if it was held in the middle of nowhere Alabama, he'd have stayed home
<dholbach> haha
<dpm> :)
<dpm> mhall119, dholbach, do you happen to know if there is a way to see the total number of locos and the verified ones, other than manually counting them on http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ ?
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams-verified/+members
<popey> "There are 40 direct members of the "Verified LoCo Teams" team, and 6451 people are members in total, directly and indirectly through other team memberships."
<dpm> thanks popey
<mhall119> dpm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/API if you wanted to setup a script
<dpm> thanks
<dpm> manual counting ftw, so 40 out of 177
<dholbach> ah yes, I guess I had a few deactivated ones in the 188 I was getting from the API
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~locoteams/+members
<popey> "There are 179 direct members of the "Ubuntu Local Community Teams" team, and 17495 people are members in total, directly and indirectly through other team memberships."
<popey> subtract one for loco council
<popey> so 178
<popey> dpm: got another meeting coming, 30 mins after that available.
<dpm> popey, no worries, just ping me when you're set up
<dholbach> balloons, it doesn't work like intended yet :-( for some reason does it miss some of the questions - I'll set the MP back to WIP
<dholbach> err, wrong channel
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-27
<dholbach> good morning
<silverlion> o/ everybody
<mhall119> good morning
<elfy> morning mhall119
<nigelb> morning mhall119
<mhall119> hey nigelb, haven't seen you around in a while, how are you doing?
<nigelb> mhall119: I'm good. How're you doing?
<mhall119> nigelb: still having fun :)
<dholbach> dpm, if my last mail reaches you three times... I'm sorry - I blame thunderbird :)
<nigelb> mhall119: :)
<dpm> dholbach, no worries, I'll read it with three times the attention :)
<dpm> balloons, is there any card in the backlog or the sprint to write the tutorial to do functional testing on scopes?
<balloons> dpm, lookey there, nope. We have it on the backlog as scopes testing tutorials, but didn't break out the functional task on the sprint board because of timing
<balloons> btw dpm, did you want to move the quality page or shall I?
<dpm> balloons, could you make sure it's broken down, so that we schedule it for the next sprint when you're back?
<balloons> dpm, yea, I'll add it back as a task so it's explicit
<dpm> balloons, I can take care of the layout rearrangement, as I'll be moving a couple of other pages. Once you've added the functional tests card, could you start working on it next?
<balloons> dpm, yes, card is on the backlog. I can start on it now
<dpm> thanks balloons
<dpm> mhall119, I've updated the "Add tracks" card with the current track proposal, I think we should be good to go to start adding them
<mhall119> dpm: thanks, will get started on that today
<dpm> awesome
<mhall119> dpm: also, I should have all the API docs sources now, I just need to thoroughly test them all and upload some of them to a location that production can access
<dpm> oh wow *\o/*
<dholbach> mhall119, wooohooooo
<dholbach> alllllllllll right my friends
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
<dholbach> see you on Monday!
<dpm> have a great one too dholbach!
<dholbach> big hugs!
<dpm> seems we're getting quite a lot of questions about the bq phones on https://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/ubuntu-touch
<dpm> mhall119, is there any way that I can see a bigger version of the loco portal's map of events in my browser?
<mhall119> dpm: ask daker
<mhall119> he would know
<dpm> I think that's probably the standard answer to all of our questions :)
<daker> i'll start charging $0.01 for each answer :)
 * dpm hugs daker :)
<dpm> I hope you still talk to us when you're rich!
<daker> yes so can be more rich by answering your questions :)
<dpm> so, calling it a day here, have a great weekend everyone!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-29
<silver{on}duty> o/ everybody
<silverlion> toddyhb: ping
<toddy> silverlion: pong
<silverlion> toddy: available for a short pm about the german loco?
<toddy> silverlion: yes.
<silverlion> toddy copy that. incoming ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-28
<jose> who touched my CSS on ubuntuonair.com? >.>
<jose> jcastro: I'm looking at you
<jcastro> nope!
<popey> jose: was the framework updated?
<popey> or wp itself?
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-29
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<popey> yo
<dholbach> hey popey
<davidcalle> Hey popey o/
<dholbach> had a good weekend?
<popey> yeah, nice and long :)
<dholbach> :-D
<popey> dholbach: where's the 'best' place to file snappy bugs?
<dholbach> bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+filebug?
<popey> not github?
<dholbach> they just use github for branches and PRs
<popey> ah okay
<czajkowski> aloha
<elacheche> Hello!
<elacheche> dholbach: here?
<dholbach> hello elacheche
<elacheche> If my memory is good, you were one of the foundar of Unity, right?
<dholbach> no, I'm afraid not
<elacheche> Euuh, K x) I have no idea why my mind is relating you to unity x) :D x) Sorry x(
<elacheche> Anyway, I was looking for a way to check is the screen is locked or not via CLI.. :/ And if someone have an idea when the idle == "?xdm?" bug will be fixed
 * elacheche is trying to script a cron that send a mail whenever a user forget his screen not locked
<dholbach> I'd try asking in #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-unity
<elacheche> OK, thanks dholbach.. :)
<dholbach> anytime
<svij> dholbach: hey! Did you have time to look into adding a blog to ubucon.org?
<dholbach> svij, I wanted to, but was blocked for a while because of deployment issues... I think I know how to do it now, but won't have time today
<svij> dholbach: okay, but you may have time for that this week?
<dholbach> it's on my list, yes
<dholbach> Did you have time to draft the blog post?
<svij> no, not yet, wanted to do it now
<dholbach> ok, cool
<svij> is dpm on holidays?
<dholbach> yep
<svij> poor guy…
<svij> … so we have to assing all the tasks to him. :)
<dholbach> ... again! :)
<dholbach> after DST changes, when is our Q&A later on?
<popey> Oh, it's Tuesday!
<popey> dholbach: I see it at 17:00 BST in my calendar (16:00 UTC)
<dholbach> yep, same here
<dholbach> but after DST changes that's an hour later here than it used to be
<dholbach> so not starting at 17:00 my time, but 18:00 my time
<dholbach> mhall119, davidcalle: ^ opinions?
<mhall119> dholbach: it should be at 1600 UTC
<mhall119> it's set to UTC in our calendar, so it shouldn't move relative to that
<popey> right, so it moved :)
<popey> 16:00 UTC is fine during the winter, but in summer it's a bit later for us
<popey> well, for you too ㋛
<popey> just kicks into the end of day
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ what popey said
<mhall119> I thought it was originally at 1400 UTC, wasn't it? Has it crept back 2 hours?
<popey> always been ~4pm in my house
<dholbach> always been 17:00 in my house :)
<dholbach> and who does the Q&A today?
<popey> you and me then?
<dholbach> yep, so we do it in 39m?
<dholbach> in which case we should announce it soon :)
<popey> oh, 15:00 UTC? sure thing!
<dholbach> popey, or am I messing up everybody's schedule now?
<popey> DST does that without your help :)
<popey> but yeah, not a lot of notice
<dholbach> let's do it anyway
 * dholbach starts the hangout and all
<dholbach> ubuntuonair.com updated
<dholbach> and announced it everywhere else too
<popey> \o/
<popey> Thanks dholbach
 * popey tidies the office
 * mhall119 keeps forgetting that today isn't Monday
<popey> dammit, stupid webcam not working
 * popey reboots
<mhall119> popey: dholbach: should I move the calendar event to 1500 UTC?
<dholbach> I guess we'll have to move it back and forth in winter/summer times then
<mhall119> and if so, can we keep it there?
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<tsimonq2> the link to register is broken: http://summit.ubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> it points to 16.05 instead of 16.11
<tsimonq2> in a couple different places that needs to be changed :)
<tsimonq2> is it on LP so I can submit an MP?
<popey> tsimonq2: 1605 is correct
<tsimonq2> OH
 * tsimonq2 chuckles
<tsimonq2> sorry 'bout that
 * tsimonq2 hides and rereads his calendar :D
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-30
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<czajkowski> popey: it's early so fogitve the confusion but isn't it 16.04 and 16.10
<czajkowski> or have we moved it out a month either side ?
 * svij hugs dholbach
<svij> thanks :)
 * dholbach hugs svij back
<dholbach> it wasn't that hard after all :)
<svij> great
<svij> I'll check tomorrow, if we can post the annoucnement on fridge
<jose> post what on the fridge?
<svij> ubucon europe announcement
<czajkowski> svij: where's it happening and when ?
<svij> czajkowski: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/
<jose> eh. I'd have to double check.
<jose> busy atm but will be back in a couple hours
<czajkowski> jose: shouldn't you be asleep
<dholbach> svij, I'm happy to post it there
<svij> and I need to write an exam in a couple of hours
<svij> dholbach: yeah, I still need to check sth and add a few pages with the wish/requestlist to ubucon.org etc.
<dholbach> ok cool
<jose> czajkowski: I should, but I'm behind on some stuff, just catching up :)
<jose> I think it's fine to post it there. we've had posts for ubucons before
<popey> czajkowski: no :)
<jose> let's just make sure we don't double post in the planet, if a personal blog goes on the planet then fridge doesn't
<popey> czajkowski: YY.MM - and it's 2016 and in May
<czajkowski> *headdesk* need more tea
<czajkowski> Iw as confusing release date with online summit date
<czajkowski> excuse me while I go make a bucket of tea and wake up
<popey> wise
 * dholbach relocates, bbiab
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-31
<dholbach> good morning
<svij> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey svij
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<dholbach> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey dholbach, how are things?
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<davidcalle> dholbach: same :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<elacheche> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/03/30/ubuntu-on-windows-the-ubuntu-userspace-for-windows-developers/?utm_source=ubunteu&utm_medium=url_shortner&utm_term=RBOWP7&utm_campaign=shortner
<tsimonq2> ^ that's huge
<tsimonq2> we should prepare for a large amount of contributors coming in from Windows
<tsimonq2> s/Windows/Windows 10/
<jcastro> hey mhall119
<jcastro> have you ever tried a progressive web app on ubuntu touch?
<mhall119> progressive?
<mhall119> or responsive
<mhall119> jcastro: ^^ ?
<jcastro> progressive
<jcastro> it's like the thing the chrome guys are pushing, native-looking apps that can make a shortcut on your homescreen
<jcastro> here's an example: https://hackerwebapp.com/
<jcastro> the G+ website can do a similar thing
<mhall119> jcastro: is it just a website wrapped in an android webview?
<mhall119> jcastro: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9epyeidpxln2gig/screenshot20160331_105936295.png?dl=0
<jcastro> man, awesome
<jcastro> that's what I was hoping for
<jcastro> https://developers.google.com/web/progressive-web-apps?hl=en
<jcastro> so like, they have push notifications, offline support, etc.
<jcastro> and I was like "ok whatever"
<jcastro> but they're actually pretty awesome
<mhall119> jcastro: made that in 2 minutes on https://developer.ubuntu.com/webapp-generator/
<mhall119> they have offline support, not notifications yet but that'sbeing worked ok
<mhall119> in theory the browser could generate these for local use only
<jcastro> so if we do the hackerweb through this process it should Just Work right?
<mhall119> yup, I put in the URL, icon and name, and it gave me a .click package
<jcastro> ok let's pretend this was my app
<jcastro> nevermind, I see the publish link instructions, heh
<jcastro> spoke too soon
<mhall119> I've already put it in the store
 * popey rejects it
 * mhall119 blames popey 
<popey> it's waiting for you to publish
<mhall119> just hit the button
<popey> (personally I think this is the wrong thing to do)
<popey> works nicely on the device
<mhall119> jcastro: https://www.dropbox.com/s/p3miel1n76o0ug2/screenshot20160331_111148200.png?dl=0
<mhall119> popey: it's a nice webapp
<popey> it should be local, in a www/
<popey> because you are now beholden to him and his whims
<popey> (which is why I detest webapps)
<mhall119> it would be nice if it opened external links using the slide-up webview like FB does, instead of calling out ot the browser
<mhall119> davidcalle: ^^ is that something we can add to the webapp generator?
<popey> bah "Can not create a new package with name hackerweb, multiple origins for hackerweb are not allowed"
<popey> so it looks like even clicks can't have the same app name now
<popey> mhall119: squatter! :)
<mhall119> I'll sell it to you
<mhall119> $1,000,000
<mhall119> popey: if you have a better (running locally) version of HackerWeb, I will delete mine to freeup the namespace
<popey> you're too kind
<popey> I've renamed mine
<davidcalle> mhall119: opening links in the same view?
<davidcalle> mhall119: by default, the generator restricts you webapp to the same domain, but yeah, could be turned into a feature choice.
<mhall119> davidcalle: so with the facebook of G+ apps, if I click a link that goes to another domain, it opens it up within the webapp, but it slides a new page onto the stack to show it
<popey> \o/ hackerweb local app in the store
<popey> bit big :)
<popey> I should trim it a touch
<mhall119> how big?
<popey> 9.8M :)
<mhall119> oh, yeah, that's big
<davidcalle> mhall119: yeah, I have that on Desktop for some custom webapps I've made for myself as well. I see what you mean, I'll add it.
 * davidcalle drives home, see you tomorrow o/
<mhall119> davidcalle: I guess we're not having out call then?
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day
<davidcalle> mhall119: oh sorry! The meeting distracted me from it
<davidcalle> mhall119: do you want to do it now?
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-04-01
<dholbach> good morning
<elacheche> Morning!
<svij> dholbach: dpm: hey! I think we are ready to start the Call for Contributions today for UbuCon Eu. I've added http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/talks/ and http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-europe/wishlist/
<svij> so we could post the announcement on fridge
<dpm> svij, excellent!
<svij> also, here's the announcement: https://docs.google.com/document/d/16AMWwK_cpFY4zr5HYB-CKkGQAHp36dhRNZMTkOQPvLA/edit
<dpm> svij, dholbach and I are about to start a meeting, so we might not be too responsive in the next ~30 mins to 1h
<svij> ok!
 * dpm starts looking at the announcement
<philipballew> dpm, hey can I send you a pm?
<svij> philipballew: no, I need him first. :P
<philipballew> svij, you cant always get what you want!!! :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<svij> philipballew: pff
<svij> dpm: dholbach: I need to go off for an hour in a couple of minutes. If it's okay for you, than I would like to post the announcement today (or I can ping someone else to post it there on the weekend)
<dholbach> svij, I was in calls all afternoon - let me check the draft in 20 mins
<dholbach> double-check rather :)
<svij> yep!
<dholbach> I'll give you feedback
<dholbach> and yes, just talk to folks in #ubuntu-news-team to get it on the fridge
<svij> ok
<dholbach> or their mailing list
<svij> I'll need to go now, will check in ~one hour
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> thanks svij!
<philipballew> dholbach, got a second for a quick pm?
<dholbach> in a call
<philipballew> no worries. maybe later
<dholbach> feel free to PM - I'll respond later
<dholbach> can a English native speaker take a look at https://docs.google.com/document/d/16AMWwK_cpFY4zr5HYB-CKkGQAHp36dhRNZMTkOQPvLA/edit too?
<dholbach> svij needs a review
<Kilos> who can edit it dholbach
<Kilos> The UbuCon Europe is an event for everybody: for beginners, developers and experts. The main topics will covers hopefully everything about Ubuntu and Open Source Software. Be sure to join the conference
<Kilos> should be
<Kilos> the main topics will hopefully cover bla bla
<Kilos> i read further
<dholbach> Kilos, svij will pick it up once he's back (in half an hour I think)
<dholbach> I will need to run
<dholbach> thanks a lot Kilos!
<Kilos> ok ill be here
<Kilos> my pleasure to be able to help
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> all right - weekend time - have a good one everyone!
<Kilos> cheers dholbach
<Kilos> have a good one
<dholbach> thanks
<svij> Kilos: thanks! fixed that one
<Kilos> then when you done dholbachs changes it looks fine to me
<svij> yep, done it
<Kilos> cool
<davidcalle> dpm: popey: mhall119, have a nice weekend o/
<dpm> mhall119, I need to run now. Would you mind assisting svij if he needs help with the ubucon EU announcement?
<dpm> you too davidcalle!
<svij> dpm: have a nice weekend!
<dpm> thanks svij, have a good one too!
<mhall119> no problem, I'm here if you need me svij
<balloons> Good morning all. A most happy Friday to you
<svij> mhall119: I just need someone who can publish it on fridge
<jose> I can
<jose> #ubuntu-news please :)
<jose> I'm working on some stuff but will do so shortly
<svij> yay
<mhall119> svij: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4cwymi/announcing_ubucon_europe_and_call_for/
<svij> mhall119: upvoting… :)
<svij> thx!
<mhall119> svij: do you have a facebook page for ubucon europe?
<svij> yes
<svij> https://www.facebook.com/Ubucon-Europe-1099898853356780/?fref=ts
<svij> and twitter too: https://twitter.com/ubuconeurope
<mhall119> I don't have access to the Twitter account, but I've posted on the Ubuntu FB and G+ accounts for you
<mhall119> the FB one should syndicate to Twitter
<svij> ah great, just saw it, thanks! :)
<svij> mhall119: I've removed the UbuCon Summit focus from ubucon.org homepage. It now links to UbuCon Europe. Doesn't make sense to still show old ubucon summit information on there
<mhall119> svij: agreed
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-28
<hggdh> indeed. And for the sake of honesty, we have to tell him he emailed the wrong address
<hggdh> argh! Wrong channel
<wxl> i was wondering :)
<hggdh> sorry...
<wxl> good seeing you, hggdh. have a great day :)
<hggdh> wxl: you too, sir :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-29
<tsimonq2> Anyone from the CC online?
<tsimonq2> pabs> where is the best place to report a spammer on Planet Ubuntu? Brandon Holtsclaw's site seems to have been taken over by spammers
<tsimonq2> Also
<tsimonq2> "could you also take care of notifying Brandon if he is still an Ubuntu member?"
<tsimonq2> I could easily just remove his blog, as I'm an Ubuntu Member, but I'd really rather not unless the CC (or someone I trust equally as much) tells me to (or does it themselves).
<tsimonq2> (and Ubuntu Members have commit access etc.)
<popey> tsimonq2: yeah, anyone can do that. I did it http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/revision/1865
<CoderEurope> Is rocket chat down ? what do I type to get to the right room ? http://imgur.com/J7N3Wm0
<CoderEurope> pavlushka: ping ......
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: Is rocket chat down ? what do I type to get to the right room ? http://imgur.com/J7N3Wm0
<CoderEurope> willcooke, ping
<willcooke> CoderEurope, hi
<CoderEurope> hi - see the question above ?
<willcooke> Sorry, no idea.  I dont use it
<CoderEurope> willcooke: well could you ping someone who may help ?
<willcooke> No, I dont know who runs that service
<CoderEurope> does popey have an idea about how to get onto ubuntu rocket chat - if you cannot find the room name ?
<popey> hello
<popey> what if you click "more channels..." ?
<popey> you should get a list of channels appear.
<CoderEurope> popey, yeah - I cannot see Ubuntu channel listed - http://imgur.com/9F6hgZp
<popey> which channel were you looking for?
<pavlushka> CoderEurope: pong :)
<pavlushka> Good day popey  :)
<popey> hello pavlushka
<CoderEurope> popey the main one - off rocket.ubuntu.com
<popey> not sure there's a main one
<popey> i mean, there's a bunch of channels for different topics
<popey> there's #community, #general, #snapcraft and a bunch of others
<CoderEurope> Okay well the #general "Ubuntu" channel does not come up then - when I go through this page ..... https://archive.fo/bzcXs
<CoderEurope> Where should I file a bug ?
<popey> http://imgur.com/J7N3Wm0
<popey> the general channel is right there
<popey> on the left of your screenshot
<CoderEurope> Ah okay - no problem - got it now - thank-you popey :D
<popey> np
<tsimonq2> popey: Thanks, I'm glad someone else did it. :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-30
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> yo czajkowski
<czajkowski> popey: ello how was last night ?
<czajkowski> popey: you spoke at skills matter ?
<popey> i did
<popey> it was great.
<popey> i was nervous as always :)
<czajkowski> pff always good talks
<czajkowski> saw evan fb posting
<popey> oh?
<popey> where?
<popey> oh, i see
<jbicha> jcastro: can you (or anyone who has a Steam controller) verify the fix for bug 1645141?
<ahoneybun> popey: I've not gotten an email from Claire yet
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-04-02
<tsimonq2> popey: I haven't gotten an email from Claire yet either.
<popey> ahoneybun: tsimonq2 ok, will ping her on monday
<ahoneybun> thanks popey
<tsimonq2> thanks popey
